# Warcraft (2016)



## James Bond (Jan 30, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]3s-Crpg8a9A[/YOUTUBE]

*Release Date*: 10.06.2016​

*Synopsis *_"The film portrays the origin story of the initial encounters between the humans and the orcs, with an emphasis upon both the Alliance's and the Horde's sides of their conflict. Featuring characters such as Durotan and Lothar, the film will take place in a variety of locations established in the video game series."_

*Cast*;
Clancy Brown — Blackhand
Travis Fimmel — Anduin Lothar
Ben Foster — Medivh
Rob Kazinsky — Orgrim Doomhammer
Toby Kebbell — Durotan
Paula Patton — Garona
Daniel Wu — Gul'dan
Dominic Cooper — King Llane
Ben Schnetzer — Khadgar
Ruth Negga — Lady Taria
Terry Notary — Grommash Hellscream

Screenshot of Orgrim Doomhammer 
Some promotional artwork 
*Spoiler*: __ 



King Llane
Orgrim Doomhammer
Doomhammer and Dragon Sword


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 30, 2013)

> This movie has untold potential as the lore of Warcraft is amazing



Nope.

However Duncan Jones is a great Director so I'll be keeping an eye on it.


----------



## James Bond (Jan 30, 2013)

You disagree about the lore of Warcraft?


----------



## Ultra Instinct Vegito (Jan 30, 2013)

That's great man          .


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 30, 2013)

If you didnt read into this before the Lore for the movie is completely new.

Hipsters senses are tingling.


----------



## PhlegmMaster (Jan 30, 2013)

But... we want a Starcraft movie.


----------



## James Bond (Jan 30, 2013)

Danger Doom said:


> If you didnt read into this before the Lore for the movie is completely new.
> 
> Hipsters senses are tingling.



Pardon? **


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 30, 2013)

The storyline that they wanted to use was around a new Alliance character base on some time period before Vanilla.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jan 30, 2013)

> "Again, I really would've liked to have seen the studios take more of a gamble on a guy like Duncan Jones. I don't know what his position on the source material is, but the guy is incredibly fucking smart and talented. It's just a matter of time before he eventually sinks his teeth into a tentpole-sized film that will inevitably leave viewers riveted."



I swear, it's like a gift.

It's gonna be hilarious watching this film shit all over 'Star Wars' in a couple of years.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 30, 2013)

And here comes the Hipster.


Please tell us how much you been a Warcraft Lore fanatic for so long .


----------



## James Bond (Jan 31, 2013)

Would love to see the origin of the Horde story be told.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 31, 2013)

Sorry
But I _always_ press skip text


----------



## James Bond (Jan 31, 2013)

Banhammer said:


> Sorry
> But I _always_ press skip text



Yeah everyone did that ingame (unless it was a cinematic cutscene seen for the first time) but outside the game I loved reading the lore behind characters/factions.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 31, 2013)

Me too except for the humans, the night elves and the orcs

and most of the trolls


----------



## Ash (Jan 31, 2013)

The game may be shit, but I'll always love the Warcraft Lore. 

Damn you, Blizzard. You may yet succeed in taking more of my money


----------



## Violent by Design (Jan 31, 2013)

yawwwwwwn.


----------



## James Bond (Jan 31, 2013)

Go home VBD, you're drunk.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jan 31, 2013)

Interesting news, hopefully the movie turns out well.


----------



## strongarm85 (Feb 1, 2013)

*Warcraft Movie (2015)*



> The much, much, much awaited Warcraft Movie?s saga continues. Sam Raimi left as director in the latter part of last year, and the latest bit of news is that director Duncan Jones has taken his place as Director. He?s previously directed films such as Moon, and Source Code, receiving much critical acclaim.
> 
> Hollywood Reporter also lets us know about various other elements of the new film:
> 
> ...



Source:


----------



## dream (Feb 1, 2013)

Duncan Jones as the director?  

If the script ends up being good then I'll certainly be giving this a watch.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 1, 2013)

Yo Brosef, there is already a thread for this.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 1, 2013)

Metzen is helping with the script. Oh shit we are going to have Green Jesus in this.


----------



## Suzuku (Feb 1, 2013)

James Bond said:


> You disagree about the lore of Warcraft?


                  .


----------



## Swarmy (Feb 1, 2013)

I so hope it's entirely CGI.


----------



## James Bond (Feb 1, 2013)

Swarmy said:


> I so hope it's entirely CGI.



Live action I'm afraid


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 1, 2013)

It wont be the CGI as the ingame opening. Those take almost a year to make and the costs just for 3 minutes is astronomical let alone a full movie.


----------



## Sferr (Feb 1, 2013)

I'm sooo waiting for this movie, the story of Warcraft III was amazing and if the movie will be at least as good, it will be incredible. Warcraft universe really has unlimited potential (that is unfortunately being ruined by World of Warcraft), hope the movie will somehow get it back on track.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 1, 2013)

Um WOW didnt ruin it. If you want it to be RTS still SC2 lore would like to have a word with you. Count yourself fortunate.


----------



## Sferr (Feb 1, 2013)

It did, epically, by bounding the story by gameplay where every storyline leads to killing bosses and getting their epiclootz. A new RTS Warcraft game would be indeed nice. 

Thought as game WoW is indeed good, there is a reason why there are 10 mill+ subscribers.


----------



## TetraVaal (Feb 2, 2013)

Danger Doom said:


> It wont be the CGI as the ingame opening. Those take almost a year to make and the costs just for 3 minutes is astronomical let alone a full movie.



The stupid stuff you post when it comes to VFX is amazing. Amazingly retarded that is.

Videogame FX =/= Film FX.

Simul-cam motion-capture; performance-capture; rotoscoping; and key-animation will all be essential techniques should the producers and Duncan Jones decide to go that route, which I'm sure they will. That's not comparable to the videogame industry in terms of time and budget.

Anyway, as for Swarmy hoping the film will be entirely CGI... I doubt it. Duncan Jones is a director who usually 'grounds' his sci-fi with high realism. However, that doesn't necessarily mean he will take that approach with this film. He's an admitted geek himself. He's probably even a huge fan of the game, so that will probably play a major role in how the film is put together. But I trust whatever approach he decides to take.

Also, hopefully this means Clint Mansell will be the film composer. I love what he did for the OST for 'Moon.'


----------



## James Bond (Feb 2, 2013)

What are your preferences for which story to be told Tetra? I hope the movie isnt a flop and eventually leads to the story of Arthas becoming Lich King and also the story of how Thrall became Warchief are some of my favourites.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 2, 2013)

Tetra doesnt read Warcraft Lore, he is here wank his favorite director. He doesnt care if the movie is shit or not. He wouldnt know if Duncan made a loyal film if Metzen punch him the face. 



TetraVaal said:


> The stupid stuff you post when it comes to VFX is amazing. Amazingly retarded that is.
> 
> Videogame FX =/= Film FX.
> 
> ...



 Oh hey Tetra talking shit he doesnt understand and want to give me a lecture on his pseudo knowledge of stuff he does not know how to do.  Very cute. (Save yourself some time keyboard warrior. I dont want to hear your fanfic of you making it huge in the entertainment business )

Since you fail to highlight where I said VG equals Movie FX and I was commenting on what Swarmy really meant. 
You want to know why I said that? Let me explain to you since you lack any reasoning capacity, take my hand logic might be something new to you kid . Swarmy mention that because he was referring to the stellar cinematic Blizzard is known for as to any true fan of Blizzard would want. Fans have been asking for a movie from their studio for ages, but you wouldnt know that would you , my newly Warcraft fan .



Since the only reason you are in this thread is wank fucking Duncan to kingdom come.

Note, he doesnt know Duncan even know about the game, and automatically assumes he is a fan of the game. He had this same stupidity with other movies. Duncan is a huge starwars fan, Duncan is a huge Batman fan. If Duncan get to direct a live action film of fucking theory of relativity Duncan will probably be a huge Einstein fanboy.


Now if you want to tell me Film FX is > Video game FX. Then lets go at it. Seeing I actually have experience working for Blizzard FX team and you have all but your wiki/forum/interwebs knowledge .

Then again you probably learnt your lesson in that F-35 thread .


----------



## Sferr (Feb 2, 2013)

Duncan Jones actually did tell about Warcraft movie back in the 2010:

"I'm hugely jealous of Sam Raimi… I really believe World of Warcraft could be the launch of computer games as good films."

"And from the little I've read of interviews with him the way he's approaching it makes so much sense. It's not worrying about how the game plays, it's about creating the world of the game and investing the audience in that world." http://www.totalfilm.com/news/duncan-jones-says-warcraft-movie-could-be-great


I think he has the right mindset and the movie can really be good with him. Thought the 100+ mil budget concerns me. It seems too small for a Warcraft movie.


----------



## James Bond (Feb 2, 2013)

100 million is a good budget for a first movie, test the water and see how it does.


----------



## Ruby (Feb 2, 2013)

A Warcraft movie? My dreams have come true


----------



## Sferr (Feb 2, 2013)

I don't know, with the budgets that the movies have these days and with how much they show with these budgets, 100 mil seems quite small for basically creating an entire world. The script must be perfect then.


----------



## TetraVaal (Feb 2, 2013)

I think along with Huey's incoherent ramblings, which are a fucking nightmare to navigate yourself through, it's only fitting that he would fail to understand simple context.

Let's take a look at a statement I made: _"Videogame FX =/= Film FX."_ This was to counteract your assertion that Blizzard's little videogame cinematics would be too expensive and time consuming for a film adaption, therefore making that idea impractical. Hence why I mentioned the techniques employed universally throughout the film industry--gee, I wonder why I brought up simul-cam motion-capture; performance-capture; rotoscoping; and key-animation in the first place, dumb ass!--and not only would these techniques yield better renderings, especially with a substantially large budget, but it would also be theoretically cheaper and less time consuming. 

Oh, and as for you baiting--DURR FISHING WITH DYNAMITE DURR HURR--me into an argument regarding videogame FX and film FX, what would be the point? Film wins every time. 

Let's take a look at the facts:

A VFX artist's graphics card is set up to render every frame. It makes it useless for gaming as it would cause lagging. Graphics cards for video games render a rougher version faster. When it comes to the CG in games, it's all about low poly counts so that they render faster, and that means there's less detail that can go into it. Whereas with film, something often shown on giant screens as opposed to computer screens that rarely actually go above 24 inches, the quality is far superior and is in film format so there's no issues with rendering, so quality is better and more detailed. It HAS to be. Seeing something on a film screen is far more noticeable than a 24 inch monitor.

The only part that could be of similar quality to CG movies is the video sections, and I hate to disappoint you, but sometimes they're actually done by FX studios over games studios. Not for Blizzard I don't believe (though I can't say for definite).

Game studios will give their models to FX studios and they will work on the video sections, and potentially huge higher res models or do that themselves to enhance the quality.

But even at that, the quality is nothing compared to high quality FX for screen because it doesn't need to be.

Pixar have more complex renders than anything you'd see in games. It's just the way it is. One's for screen, one is for 24 inch monitors as an average. Even if I played a game on my 50 inch, it's still just 50 inch verses a giant movie screen!

WETA, ILM and a studio such as Image Engine would do a better job than Blizzard because Blizzard has a majority of employees who are game orientated and focused on game environments and game used CG--which is all lesser quality than their smaller, and potentially partially outsourced, film team made up of effects artists and NOT game artists.

I did a course for Visual Effects--people from our course would work on film aspects for games. There was an entirely separate course for game design. They'd work on in game stuff and that's the majority of the Blizzard team. There's a reason why studios like CryTek--or the upcoming Fox Engine--can only reach a certain level of 'realism.'

Yeah. How's that for 'pseudo-knowledge' you misinformed, pathological lying dick bag. Oh, and if you doubt any of this... PLEASE, BY ALL MEANS, feel free to go consult with any high-end VFX artist about this. Just be prepared for utter disappointment when they tell you I'm 100% right.

P.S. Duncan Jones is a fan of both Wolverine and Superman. I mentioned this a long, long time ago when he was on the shortlist for those two films. So the guy who's an admitted fan of those franchises--as well as meeting with the teams from both 'Hawken' and 'MechWarrior'--as well as sitting down with the legendary Mamoru Oshii--why oh why would it be so hard to believe that he's a fan of the Warcraft lore? I guess the fact that he's an avid gamer--to which he interacts with his fans on Twitter when it comes to gaming--has nothing to do with it.

But you are right about one thing; I'm only interested in this movie because of Duncan Jones. I hope he changes a lot of shit just to make you angry. I hope he changes so much that in the same process he manages to make a serious, grounded film out of it. I sincerely do.

P.S.S. What in the hell does the F-35 thread have to do with this? I responded to you once in that entire thread and it had _nothing_ to do with the aircraft itself. Are you mental?

Why don't you pull one of your David Blaine tricks and see how quickly you can make a bottle of Drano disappear, you worthless fuck.

By all means, keep harking back to past discussions, it won't do you any good. You keep staring into rear-view mirrors while I keep looking forward. Also, blowing the staff from Blizzard after they've had a long days work doesn't make you an employee.


----------



## The World (Feb 2, 2013)

Skip Azeroth lore, go straight to a space adventure with Titan's vs Sargeras and the Legion.

SPACE ADVENTURES GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## The World (Feb 2, 2013)

Danger Doom said:


> It wont be the CGI as the ingame opening. Those take almost a year to make and the costs just for 3 minutes is astronomical let alone a full movie.



This must have cost a 100 million dollars then!  

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BCr7y4SLhck[/YOUTUBE]

This is the movie I want


----------



## TetraVaal (Feb 2, 2013)

Wow, that's the type of graphics people want for a film adaption? If you're going to go that route why not cite the recent 'Elder Scrolls' cinematic trailer? That looks far more impressive than the video you just provided.

*EDIT:*


----------



## The World (Feb 2, 2013)

You're an ignoramus.


----------



## TetraVaal (Feb 2, 2013)

Cry harder.


----------



## Sferr (Feb 2, 2013)

WotLK cinematic looks much better IMO


----------



## TetraVaal (Feb 2, 2013)

Sferr said:


> WotLK cinematic looks much better IMO



I'm gonna have to respectfully disagree with you. I think the texture and shading is especially better in the 'Elder Scrolls' trailer--and couple that with the impressive camerawork and frenetic editing--not only do I think it looks a lot better, but it was a lot more complex to cut together.

Regardless, live action is still the best way to go. I have a hard time believing the studios and Duncan Jones won't be going to WETA Digital or ILM for the FX work.

In fact, I would almost bank on them going to WETA Digital since that's who Jones wanted for his original film, 'Mute.' And you can trust me when I say they'll produce better visual results than Blizzard. ;-)


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 2, 2013)

I love how Tetra talks about Grammar but has no reading comprehension what so ever. So there are techniques you can do outside of Blizzard studios? So in other other words it won't be them doing it hence different ? That  was the point my challenge friend : lmao.

Did you mention Video games VFX has less detail than Movies VFX   . Lets use an example  shall we? You do know how video games rendering graphics engines works ? ( that is rhetorical because I know you don't ). 

I did one course in biology I am now a certified Doctor. Tetra logic .
Also try again ,  I did a course on he to use a program can I makez da games now . This is as bad as I did music and I know more about composition that you do despite not knowing how to play . 

I am lying ? Okay let's ask you this outside of those welfare classes you took. Have you took and graduated a College program? No ? Have you work in the field ? No? Surely you done some work and spread it for criticism ? No , also?  Oh you just read about it and thin you know more? Cool story bro... 

Too bad Duncan has little say in the script , after all what was last big movie he made , oh wait .....  For all you know J.J SW script is better. Oh shit did I just showed you missed the point and I am unbias on this. 

Hey guys it good this guy interacts on twitter not like most people with Twitter accounts do. 

Must hurt that you just can't log off this site because no one else is listening to your asinine rants. NF care Bro we all do. .


----------



## James Bond (Feb 2, 2013)

WC3 cinematics were ahead of there time but lately the cinematics have been quite dull, Pandaria trailer was quite good but they pale in comparison to the effect the likes of Archimonde destroying Dalaran or Arthas killing his father.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 2, 2013)

Tetra is trying hard. God bless his heart . 

Must be why he isn't that VFX director yet, the industry isn't ready.


----------



## TetraVaal (Feb 2, 2013)

So I hit Huey with all the facts in the world... and his retort is something about 1.) welfare; 2.) an overusage of emotiocons; and 3.) no facts to refute any of the paragraphs where I went into pretty good detail about the advantages film FX have over game FX.

And ironically, he says I can't log off this website yet I'm not the one averaging over 20 posts per day. Which, keep in mind, happens to be more than twice the amount I happen to post a day.

That guy is such an unbelievably stupid fucking idiot. His parents should shot into outer space just for producing an offspring as dumb as that.

Anyway, moving on from that tard...

as I mentioned recently, the videogame graphics debate is irrelevant because film can just do more. You can all trust that no matter what the studios and Jones decide to go with, the film will be in good hands.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 2, 2013)

Funny, I remember one of your quips were  , Huey can't get of my nuts always in my profile , looks who the guy on my nuts now . 

Yep , I am sure in your world it is facts but in reality we call that uneducated bias opinion . You keep fanboying over things you like and doesn't understand Different things are different .

Oh btw I would look at post count if I were you. I am not the one crying about NF on other boards .


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 2, 2013)

Btw I did not take your post serious because you basically said a gaming PC or console limits VFX .


----------



## Sferr (Feb 2, 2013)

TetraVaal said:


> I'm gonna have to respectfully disagree with you. I think the texture and shading is especially better in the 'Elder Scrolls' trailer--and couple that with the impressive camerawork and frenetic editing--not only do I think it looks a lot better, but it was a lot more complex to cut together.
> 
> Regardless, live action is still the best way to go. I have a hard time believing the studios and Duncan Jones won't be going to WETA Digital or ILM for the FX work.
> 
> In fact, I would almost bank on them going to WETA Digital since that's who Jones wanted for his original film, 'Mute.' And you can trust me when I say they'll produce better visual results than Blizzard. ;-)



Ew, I can't see how everything you mentioned was better on 'Elder Scrolls' trailer, except maybe texture. There were more thing happenings but more doesn't mean better. WotLK was much more visually stunning and impressive overall. Maybe technically ES trailer _is_ better (I can't see it but I'm no expert), WotLK trailer is much older anyway, it's not really right to compare them.

Although I do agree that the film should be live-action, at least how Avatar was done, with real actor faces, no CGI faces. But Blizzard may actually do CGI themselves as it can be plain cheaper for them.


----------



## TetraVaal (Feb 2, 2013)

Sferr said:


> Ew, I can't see how everything you mentioned was better on 'Elder Scrolls' trailer, except maybe texture. There were more thing happenings but more doesn't mean better. WotLK was much more visually stunning and impressive overall. Maybe technically ES trailer _is_ better (I can't see it but I'm no expert), WotLK trailer is much older anyway, it's not really right to compare them.



Well, I agree that Warcraft is better in visual design. Although, I do like the design of 'Elder Scrolls' quite a bit. But as an avid fan of sci-fi I sort of appreciate the fantasy elements of 'Warcraft' despite being an outsider to the lore. But as for the trailers, there's so many other variables. I've mentioned the main ones already, but the way they cut together a 5+ minute trailer--while not only being able to deliver scenes with incredibly smooth animation; stellar texture and shading--but they also presented an 'epic' scale environment which gave you a real sense of its geography. The complexity of that alone trumps the 'Warcraft' trailer. Sorry, man.



> Although I do agree that the film should be live-action, at least how Avatar was done, with real actor faces, no CGI faces. But Blizzard may actually do CGI themselves as it can be plain cheaper for them.



That would be simul-cam mo-cap. 

Peter Jackson also implemented it in 'The Hobbit.' You can get a good look at it in this production diary starting at 3:39:


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 2, 2013)

Comparing apples with oranges. 

I bet you're going to tell me you are avid fan of ES and totally not looked up a random MMO  .

Glad to know Duncan has passionate fanboys as yourself.


----------



## James Bond (Feb 3, 2013)

Doom please stop arguing (if we can even call it that) in this thread. Fact is Tetra's given you plenty of evidence to support his claims and all you're doing is trolling. It's one thing to disagree with someone but it's another to be a complete ass... just like how you acted with me on the WWE thread where you said I wasn't a true "wrassling" fan because of what I said even though true "wrassling" fans don't watch WWE.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 3, 2013)

James Bond said:


> Doom please stop arguing (if we can even call it that) in this thread. Fact is Tetra's given you plenty of evidence to support his claims and all you're doing is trolling. It's one thing to disagree with someone but it's another to be a complete ass... just like how you acted with me on the WWE thread where you said I wasn't a true "wrassling" fan because of what I said even though true "wrassling" fans don't watch WWE.



You do know evidence means providing sources to your claim right ( there isn't one since the technology is there for both ). So show me the links or are we taking word of mouth of I'm right and your wrong . Infact he is wrong and good job fucking ignoring why I didn't answer Tetra properly . Then again you would eat up anything someone said even if he were flaming you along with it. Yep, you Tetranites are sure are hilarious when you get up in arms for your lord and savior.


 Me calling your suggestion stupid in the thread you rarely visit ( this is important because otherwise you would understand the general consensus in that thread.) does not mean I am an ass.   However I do enjoy when a non reg enter that thread enters and get butthurt by regs mocking their favorite rassler and don't understand our lil lingo.


----------



## James Bond (Feb 3, 2013)

I'm not going to let you drag me into a pointless troll war where a Mod will just come in and clean up your off topic posts.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dfkiJXnSRM8[/YOUTUBE]

For anyone who hasnt seen them, this video has them all in really good quality and just a reminder for some people... these were made back in 2001/2002.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 3, 2013)

James Bond said:


> snip



Concession accepted

In WoW there are trolls who engage in battle .


----------



## James Bond (Feb 3, 2013)

Have you ever heard the term delusions of grandeur Doom?


----------



## Kanali (Feb 3, 2013)




----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 3, 2013)

James Bond said:


> Have you ever heard the term delusions of grandeur Doom?



Do you mind I laugh at the fact that you are using this while piggy backing Tetra? 

The Irony is great.

Anyway, if you want a serious reply as to why I disregarded Tetra. Is because his argument was for gameplay and not in game cinematics. Two completely different engines.  Seeing that cinematics also would use a 3d package when they feel like and they usually hire  a studio that do use these hence the cost of a single cinematic . Which was my original point to Swarmy. 

The whole repeating techniques for CG was kinda moot to even address since both use the same techniques. The difference in the two is Video Game studios get to be more creative with their use of those techniques hence the Kinect Cam for Xbox .


----------



## insane111 (Feb 3, 2013)

What the shit is this

I guess I'll give it a chance, but I would think Starcraft or Diablo have a lot more potential as live action movies. This really should've been all CGI, some series just plain don't work in live action no matter how hard you try (lol Dragonball).


----------



## Wesley (Feb 3, 2013)

I lol'd.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 3, 2013)

insane111 said:


> What the shit is this
> 
> I guess I'll give it a chance, but I would think Starcraft or Diablo have a lot more potential as live action movies. This really should've been all CGI, some series just plain don't work in live action no matter how hard you try (lol Dragonball).



Starcraft Lore still needs to play out first. Unless they do a prequel then that is totally different.


----------



## TetraVaal (Feb 3, 2013)

James Bond said:


> Have you ever heard the term delusions of grandeur Doom?



The guy is an idiot. I don't even care if he goes and wines to a mod for me saying so. When someone says something stupid they deserve to be called on saying something stupid. And in the case of Huey, he says an awful lot of stupid things. I told him he could take the knowledge I've attained in the courses I took to any reasonably intelligent VFX artist, and they'll tell him I'm right. That's not an opinion. That's not some 'Wikipedia/forum' knowledge; it's an indisputable fact. But hey, this is what you're left with when you're dealing with someone who's not the brightest bulb in the chandelier. 

Oh well.

I'm not going to continue to derail this thread. If Huey/Danger wants to do so--which I'm sure he will with the abuse of the 'maybe' emotiocon (among others)--he will do so. The guy can't walk away from a beating. It's like dick to him.

Anyway, getting back to the VFX, I'm really hoping that the producers and Jones go with WETA Workshop and WETA Digital. I like the combination of Legacy Effects and ILM for other films. But for one like this--especially with the experience WETA has with fantasy driven films like LOTR, 'The Hobbit' and the Narnia films--I think they're the ideal FX house to handle a film of this scope.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 3, 2013)

The best part of arguing with Tetra is that , he runs away when he realize his keyboard warrior insults doesnt work until someone takes up for him and then he show up. Funny thing is he doesnt address when I asked why are he mention gameplay mechanics and graphic engines in this when I was talking about Cinematics. Notice you didnt even address the fact that the very same studios you wank do these gameplay cinematics for cash. Also if you want to throw random fact out maybe provide proof? The whole I took a class in it doesnt mean you become some expert on the matter. 


The only reason you are is not because of Warcraft or anything infact you probably just heard about this due to Duncan. So what we  have here is you talking about Duncan should going go to Weta, use this screen writer, use that sound editor , etc etc. When infact nothing of this will happen. Deep down you know it and you will be piss because someone you dont know doesnt listen to your advice and agree with it yet again. 

It is like a stencil with you. So by all means get mad, I will still be here posting you will still be fuming because you cant make me agree with you.

Now that aside and I have tucked the children in bed.

The movie seems to be keeping the same script as it was it was originally . It will be base on an Anti Horde Ally who is apparently like a player a random adventure who will showcase the events after the new Horde was formed. Since Metzen is found of Orcs, I figure he knew the general audience wouldnt take too kindly to an orc, Horde perspective.


----------



## Wesley (Feb 4, 2013)

Ha.  Any character that is introduced as anti-Horde will either end up pro-Horde or dead by the end of any story Blizzard makes.  Their bias towards the Horde is incredibly strong and to the detriment of all.


----------



## James Bond (Feb 4, 2013)

Wesley said:


> Ha.  Any character that is introduced as anti-Horde will either end up pro-Horde or dead by the end of any story Blizzard makes.  Their bias towards the Horde is incredibly strong and to the detriment of all.



Varian Wrynn disagrees.


----------



## Wesley (Feb 4, 2013)

James Bond said:


> Varian Wrynn disagrees.



Oh, he might have started out anti-Horde, but give him time.  Bit by bit, he's being softened.  By the end of MoP, he'll be "anti-Garrosh" along with everyone else, and then, after a few soft words from Thrall, he'll go back to Stormwind and begin paying lip-service to fighting the Horde once more.

Blizzard is f-ing awful.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 4, 2013)

Alliance is to easy to write which is why they sometimes get the end of the stick. If you guys were to have a more internal struggle as a faction then it would be different. Lets just say I wait the day the Dark Iron make claim to Iron Forge .


----------



## Wesley (Feb 5, 2013)

Horde is just as easy to write.  They either love their warchief unconditionally like they did with Thrall or they hate him to unreasonable levels like with Garrosh.

Blizzard really just doesn't care about the Alliance when you get right down to it.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 5, 2013)

Metzen technically created Thrall that is why whenever a comic is made they draw him as Thrall .


----------



## Wesley (Feb 5, 2013)

Metzen voices Thrall and even used the character and the story as a personal outlet for some trauma he was going through a couple years ago.  Thrall is as close to being synomoyous with Chris Metzen as a fictional character can be with their creator.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 5, 2013)

Yeah, I heard that is why WoW lore dropped off because Metzen isnt going through shit anymore.


----------



## James Bond (Feb 5, 2013)

Wesley said:


> Horde is just as easy to write.  They either love their warchief unconditionally like they did with Thrall or they hate him to unreasonable levels like with Garrosh.
> 
> Blizzard really just doesn't care about the Alliance when you get right down to it.



Garrosh was meant to be a proper successor to Thrall but after Blizzard saw the reception to him they changed him into a giant knobhead which is a shame I think as Garrosh had rightful claim and could've been a stronger Warchief than Thrall.


----------



## Suzuku (Jul 31, 2013)

New details on the film



I don't know about this coming out in 2015. They should push it back a year.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 27, 2013)

> Colin Farrell offered World of Warcraft movie lead - Report
> 
> [UPDATE] Sources say Phone Booth actor has a 50/50 shot to make a deal to star in the upcoming film; There Will Be Blood, Star Trek actors also being considered.
> 
> ...




The movie will be about the first war so it will have Lothar and Doomhammer hopefully.


----------



## The World (Sep 27, 2013)

Second game was where it's at yo

Need that Deathwing and Guldan and Nerzhul

and most of all dat Ogrim and Medivh


----------



## Aging Boner (Sep 27, 2013)

I'm glad it's based on the past of Warcraft...I know most of you recently spawned spermatozoa only know about that abomination called World of Warcraft, but there was a time before then when Warcraft was actually a decent RTS property that had some nice lore attached to it.

Cautiously optimistic.


----------



## Harbour (Sep 27, 2013)

Very well. We already have the first candidates on the roles.
*Anson Mount* (Heels on Wheels):

*Travis Fimmel* (Vikings):

*Colin Farrell* (eh, you know him).
and *Paula Patton*:


Plus *Anton Yelchin*(Star Trek) and *Paul Dano*.

I really hope that Mount and Fimmel cast on the roles of Medivh and Khadgar, cos they look great.
And Paula Patton is clearly nightelf.

p.s. By the rumors the first movie will be about the Medivh, Khadgar, Lotar and the Dark Portal opening. It makes sense, because there is where the Horde/Alliance conflict starts.
p.p.s. They need call Sean Bean for the Lotar Anduin role. It will be great.


----------



## Jon Snow (Sep 28, 2013)

loved Travis in Vikings

this _might_ be good


----------



## The World (Sep 28, 2013)

Aging Boner said:


> I'm glad it's based on the past of Warcraft...I know most of you recently spawned spermatozoa only know about that abomination called World of Warcraft, but there was a time before then when Warcraft was actually a decent RTS property that had some nice lore attached to it.
> 
> Cautiously optimistic.



And yet WoW had the best cinematics 

Doe I love when Arthas climbs Icecrown for the first time or when Archimonde crushes Dalaran and the Tides of Doom intro with Illidan and the naga



Harbour said:


> p.p.s. *They need call Sean Bean for the Lotar Anduin role*. It will be great.



Spoilers man


----------



## The World (Sep 28, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BCr7y4SLhck[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6mUFSWDjyMA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## StrawHatCrew (Sep 28, 2013)

WotLK Cinematic still gives me goosebumps. The music and lore for that expansion... beautiful. I also considered that the "end of the game" for me after concluding Arthas's story. Speaking of Arthas, I really hope that would be the stroy for the movie, for when I think of WoW lore, I think of Arthas and the Lich King.


----------



## Harbour (Sep 28, 2013)

Well, if the first film will hit the box-office, i predict at least two or even more sequels.

Though, i dont know they will film this all. The 3hours Return of the King consist of two epic battles. Warcraft's Three Wars consist of many epic battles+character stories. Its will not be the quest + few battle story like LotR. Its a battle-oriented story.

If they really filmed the "Last Guardian", then there is a possibility to show us next events:

-Last Guardian. Medivh, Khadgar, Garona, Lothar, Llein, Gul'Dan in the cast. Predict here the really intense flashbacks of prime events (like Sargeras "death") and dreams of future (Horde invasion). Also few mini-battles+the start of First War. One movie.

-First War. The main characters are Gul'Dan,  Ogrim, Lothar, Kings Llein and Adamant, Khadgar. The global war with few epic battles. One movie.

-Second War. The MC are Lothar, King Terenas, Admiral Daelin, the commander of other races+young Thrall+young Arthas. Two movies.

-Third War.  Medivh, Arthas, Thrall, Uther, Jaina, Illidan, Archimond, Mannoroth, Kil'Jaeden. Two movies or even more.


----------



## Suzuku (Oct 1, 2013)

Film has a release date now.



> World of Warcraft        ✔ @Warcraft
> We’re pleased to announce that @Legendary Pictures’ WARCRAFT will be released by @UniversalPics on December 18, 2015.
> 5:56 PM - 1 Oct 2013



Guarantee it's going to move when Star Wars VII gets dated.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Oct 4, 2013)

Star Wars is being rush to 2015?


----------



## Aging Boner (Oct 4, 2013)

Danger Doom said:


> Star Wars is being rush to 2015?


----------



## Suzuku (Oct 4, 2013)

Danger Doom so busy being a normalfag he doesn't even know when Star Wars comes  out.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Oct 4, 2013)

Got to pay dem bills.


----------



## Kirito (Oct 4, 2013)

where's my starcraft movie 

but i agree warcraft was the sex until starcraft came along. red alert had nothing on it.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Oct 4, 2013)

Kirito said:


> where's my starcraft movie
> 
> but i agree warcraft was the sex until starcraft came along. red alert had nothing on it.



Dem female Ghosts am I right?


----------



## Swarmy (Oct 4, 2013)

A StarCraft movie done right would put Star Wars to shame even if SC is basically SW + Starship Troopers + Aliens + Warhammer 40k.


----------



## James Bond (Oct 4, 2013)

Warcraft lore was what got me into reading again.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Nov 11, 2013)

> Warcraft Movie Presentation
> Originally Posted by Blizzard Entertainment
> Movie
> Duncan Jones has played the Warcraft games, World of Warcraft, and even Lost Vikings. He originally played Ultima Online.
> ...








I owe Tetra an apology about Duncan Jones damn. He was right Duncan is going to make Disney wars look like nothing.


----------



## Jon Snow (Nov 11, 2013)

^this officially has my interest now


----------



## Aging Boner (Nov 11, 2013)

damn, dis shit lookin like it's a LotR spinoff.

Gonna hafta keep my one eye on this...


----------



## Katou (Nov 11, 2013)

This is going to cause an Uproar to those Dota fans out there  

I hope they don't Fail at this . .


----------



## Huey Freeman (Nov 11, 2013)

Aging Boner said:


> damn, dis shit lookin like it's a LotR spinoff.
> 
> Gonna hafta keep my one eye on this...



Except the orcs here are more humane and not necessarily evil.


----------



## Aging Boner (Nov 11, 2013)

^ only from Warcraft 3 onward...in W1-2 they were bloodthirsty as fuck; killed the native races on their homeworld and killed all the humans on Azeroth. It's only because of the impending WoW game that they decided to make them more 'sympathetic' (pussyfied) by portraying them as oppressed Jewniggers fighting off the man who wants to keep them in camps.

Orcs started out as genocidal lunatics; and if they're gonna be the badguys in this movie that's the route they should go...I dun wanna feel sad every time a orc gets killed.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Nov 11, 2013)

Aging Boner said:


> ^ only from Warcraft 3 onward...in W1-2 they were bloodthirsty as fuck; killed the native races on their homeworld and killed all the humans on Azeroth. It's only because of the impending WoW game that they decided to make them more 'sympathetic' (pussyfied) by portraying them as oppressed Jewniggers fighting off the man who wants to keep them in camps.
> 
> Orcs started out as genocidal lunatics; and if they're gonna be the badguys in this movie that's the route they should go...I dun wanna feel sad every time a orc gets killed.



Actually thats what resulted after they were corrupted. The reason they did this is to separate WoW from LotR.


----------



## The World (Nov 11, 2013)

Swarmy said:


> A StarCraft movie done right would put Star Wars to shame even if SC is basically SW + Starship Troopers + Aliens + Warhammer 40k.



More like a Star Wars movie done right would put Starcraft and Star Wars itself to shame


----------



## Swarmy (Nov 11, 2013)

The World said:


> More like a Star Wars movie done right would put Starcraft and Star Wars itself to shame



It's true that SW has a bigger and richer universe than SC (which basically has only 4 "technologically" advanced races) but SC has a large potential when it comes to epic battles.


----------



## The World (Nov 11, 2013)

You just like to kill big bugs


----------



## The World (Nov 11, 2013)




----------



## Swarmy (Nov 11, 2013)

The World said:


> You just like to kill big bugs



SW has big bugs already, the Killik 


Wait where is this from


----------



## The World (Nov 11, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0ecv0bT9DEo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Swarmy (Nov 11, 2013)

Well... I need to change my pants now... excuse me


----------



## Slice (Nov 12, 2013)

Is this like Super Smash Bros. but with StarCraft characters?


----------



## Muk (Nov 13, 2013)

Slice said:


> Is this like Super Smash Bros. but with StarCraft characters?


more along the line of league of legends/dota with different maps


----------



## Slice (Nov 13, 2013)

Then my interest is down to 0%. 

At least Blizzard is showing once more how boss their cgi team is.


----------



## Swarmy (Nov 14, 2013)

They should have made it a MMORGP instead  World Of Blizzard


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Nov 16, 2013)

> *Colin Farrell Comments On WARCRAFT Movie*
> 
> Speaking to IGN, Farrell shared that , _?I read the script, if that?s any use to you, and it?s amazing.?_ He continued, _?I sat with Duncan for awhile and read the script, loved the script, and we was as cool as can be. I don?t know what?s happening with the film. I don?t know where they are in the process.?_ Farrell went on to say that he?s not a World of Warcraft player or even familiar with the video game property, he?s simply a fans of Jones? work. _?The script was just really, really cool, and it?s just a world that I never explored ? and it?s a really big and fantastical world. I can?t imagine what he, being as visually gifted as he is, Duncan, and what he did on Moon with, like, a dime, I can?t imagine what he?d do with this Warcraft.?_
> 
> Farrell declined to say what role he was up for but it's thought that he will play Medivh in the film.


----------



## The World (Nov 16, 2013)

Colin Ferrell as Medivh?

Oh god why?


----------



## Aging Boner (Nov 16, 2013)

instant loss of interest


----------



## Psychic (Nov 16, 2013)

Colin Ferell??? Who the hell wants to watch Colin Ferell??? Might as  well hired Will Ferell, that would probably make it badass, lol. 

I never played WoW, but I'm a fan of medieval/fantasy genre so i'm excited. I have played Starcraft, and LoL and would be super excited if they made a movie based on that.


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 18, 2013)

Im pretty sure this movie will be nothing than a bunch of human guys killing each other  no orcs, elves, dwarves and undead characters included. Lol


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 18, 2013)

well I'm hoping the first movie with orcs vs humans will do well, so that we can have sequels, but also that they drop teasers/hints of all the other future events in the first movie


so that we can swiftly move onto all the epic stuff later on


man, imagine big screen Frost Wyrms or Deathwing 



and a Starcraft movie needs to come too (with Nova )


and no 3D please


----------



## Huey Freeman (Nov 18, 2013)

Sadly a Diablo movie can do well because it's buy  overdone in Hollywood but I am afraid they can fuck up the script.


----------



## Wuzzman (Nov 18, 2013)

I think a Diablo movie would be awesome. We don't get any real action horror films that are suppose to scare piss straight anymore. A straight up fantasy film? errr I don't know... maybe if it was entirely CGI.


----------



## James Bond (Nov 19, 2013)

Did you guys not see the movie panel? The movie will be about Durotan and Lothar so Orcs vs Humans. Wonder if Lothar will be using Ashkandi D:


----------



## Ultra Instinct Vegito (Nov 24, 2013)

A warcraft movie? It will either be a good film or a great disappointment.


----------



## Sferr (Dec 1, 2013)

I wonder why they bothered to draw a concept art of flying Dalaran for the movie. He was not flying during Warcraft 1, on which the movie will be based.


----------



## James Bond (Dec 2, 2013)

Sferr said:


> I wonder why they bothered to draw a concept art of flying Dalaran for the movie. He was not flying during Warcraft 1, on which the movie will be based.



They most likely just drew up some random memorable scenes so they would actually have something to show at the panel.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Dec 6, 2013)

Warcraft has been moved from December 18, 2015 to March 11, 2016,


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Apr 24, 2014)

First behind the scenes pic:


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 24, 2014)

Holy shit that Scene, that armor


----------



## Robin (Apr 28, 2014)

wow nice, I'll be giving this a watch. 2015-16 will be interesting.


----------



## Suigetsu (Apr 28, 2014)

Swarmy said:


> It's true that SW has a bigger and richer universe than SC (which basically has only 4 "technologically" advanced races) but SC has a large potential when it comes to epic battles.



Xel Naga doesnt count and heart of the swarm has proven how turd the story telling has turned. Kerrigan basically turned into a Mary sue and Brood war never happened.


----------



## James Bond (May 2, 2014)

Also lol'd at that armour.


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 2, 2014)

James Bond said:


> Also lol'd at that armour.



What's so funny about that armour?


Fight me in real life, I'll beat you up!


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (May 2, 2014)

James Bond said:


> Also lol'd at that armour.



Thats a joke right? As far as I know...WoW is still underway shooting and should have plenty of time before filming rolls up for the 2016 release date. 

I think Duncan Jones is trolling tbh.  But if not, wow. It should be a hell of a lot of time to edit it and make it look good.


----------



## James Bond (May 4, 2014)

I thought it implied a shit load of CGI?


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (May 23, 2014)

> *Duncan Jones? ?Warcraft? Has Wrapped Production*
> 
> 
> In a few years, we?re going to look back at May 2014 as a truly amazing time in geek movie making. Right now, Avengers: Age of Ultron, Star Wars Episode VII, Batman v Superman: Dawn of Justice, Terminator 5, Jurassic World & Fantastic Four are all filming. Most of those are movies fans never in a million years thought they?d see made. To have them all shooting simultaneously is pretty remarkable.
> ...


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 25, 2014)

Calling it GOAT movie of 2016.


----------



## Linkofone (May 27, 2014)

> A warcraft movie? It will either be a good film or a great disappointment.



Sad truth.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jul 23, 2014)




----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 23, 2014)

This is the sleeper movie that's everyone is overlooking in 2016. It's going to surprise a lot of people.


----------



## MadmanRobz (Jul 23, 2014)

HYPING. 
Most of my gamer friends actually know there's a warcraft movie coming, it's just something that fans seem to know and anticipate but not talk about much. Probably has to do with how many years it spent in development hell I think.


----------



## James Bond (Jul 24, 2014)

Stark Sr is in it, how could it be a failure?


----------



## tari101190 (Jul 24, 2014)

11th of March, 2016

This film is being produced by Thomas Tull & Legendary Studios (Dark Knight Trilogy, Pacific Rim, Godzilla, Man of Steel).

It's directed & co-written by Duncan Jones (Moon & Source code).

It's written by Charles Leavitt (Blood Diamond).

There is absolutely nothing to worry about.

I don't even care who the actors are. The director will pull good performances out of them. And the script will offer something great for them to perform.

But I am glad to see Toby Kebbell on the cast list.

This film will be great.


----------



## Harbour (Jul 24, 2014)

Looking for some movie props?


----------



## Akatora (Jul 24, 2014)

GW better have a live action/CGI fantasy or 40k series lined up, It's kinda wrong that Warcraft gets the big screen attension before Warhammer imo.

Still will be interesting to follow, haven't really cared for Warcraft lore since WOW was made, anyway hope they do it right and preferably not humans as the main focus. (unless it'll change from movie to movie)


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 24, 2014)

Does 40k even has the resources to do a movie, remember Blizz put in their own resources into this as well.


----------



## strongarm85 (Jul 24, 2014)

Game's Workshop doesn't have the resources.

The crazy thing is in a parallel universe Warcraft could have been a Warhammer franchise.

The guys at Blizzard at the time were wanting to make a Warhammer game and Game's Workshop wouldn't give them the license. So Blizzard just went ahead and made their Warhammer game anyway and called it Warcraft.


----------



## Akatora (Jul 25, 2014)

strongarm85 said:


> Game's Workshop doesn't have the resources.
> 
> The crazy thing is in a parallel universe Warcraft could have been a Warhammer franchise.
> 
> The guys at Blizzard at the time were wanting to make a Warhammer game and Game's Workshop wouldn't give them the license. So Blizzard just went ahead and made their Warhammer game anyway and called it Warcraft.




Heard that GW pulled out of it while it was in develoupment.
It being warhammer inspired is easiest spotted at the Orcs & Goblings designs and skin color


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jul 25, 2014)

GW really needs to step it up.


----------



## FireEel (Jul 25, 2014)

strongarm85 said:


> Game's Workshop doesn't have the resources.
> 
> The crazy thing is in a parallel universe Warcraft could have been a Warhammer franchise.
> 
> The guys at Blizzard at the time were wanting to make a Warhammer game and Game's Workshop wouldn't give them the license. So Blizzard just went ahead and made their Warhammer game anyway and called it Warcraft.



I've read that Blizzard was literally making a Warhammer game for GW.

But when it was near completion, their negotiations broke down and GW pulled out.

Left with a nearly-completed game, Blizzard simply renamed it "Warcraft" and released it anyway, with very minor changes. Which is why the orcs still summon daemons, and the humans seem to worship some God-beings.

If only GW knew what they were missing out on.


----------



## tari101190 (Jul 26, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]megGtqjKFK4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jul 26, 2014)

> *SDCC '14: WARCRAFT Footage Description And Reactions; Travis Fimmel Is Lothar?*
> 
> *PANEL SUMMARY*
> 
> ...


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 26, 2014)

2016 ain't ready for this. Fantasy movie of the decade right here


----------



## MadmanRobz (Jul 27, 2014)

Any idea of when that teaser footage will be viewable online?
hypehypehype


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Nov 7, 2014)




----------



## James Bond (Nov 7, 2014)

Clancy motherfucking Brown


----------



## Vaeny (Nov 7, 2014)

Pretty fucking hyped for the movie after the Blizzcon pannel, looks like they're getting shit right so far.

WOOO!


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Nov 7, 2014)

> *New WARCRAFT Promo Images Reveal 'Orgrim,' Dominic Cooper As 'King Llane' And Character Info*
> 
> There has been a great deal of secrecy surrounding the Warcraft adaptation, but during BlizzCon today, Legendary and director Duncan Jones finally revealed not only which characters from the game will be portrayed in the movie and by whom, but also early renderings of Dominic Cooper as King Llane Wryn, _"the beacon of hope to the city of Stormwind during a time of darkness,"_ and Robert Kazinsky as Orgrim, who is _"destined to wield the Doomhammer, heroic Orc weapon, as the right hand of Durotan."_ Furthermore, as pictured below, actress Paula Patton will be playing Garona, a _"a strong-willed survivor who must decide where true loyalty lies,"_ Ben Foster is Medivh the ?Guardian?, _"a mysterious, reclusive protector with formidable power,"_ actor Daniel Wu is Gul?dan, _"supreme Orc ruler fueled by a dark magic that even he cannot control,"_ while Ruth Negga is Lady Taria, _"Queen of Stormwind at King Llane?s side,"_ Toby Kebbell is Durotan, _"Chieftain and defender of the Frostwolf Clan,"_ Ben Schnitzer is Khadgar, _"a gifted young mage on a daring search for the truth,"_ and Clancy Brown is playing Blackhand ?The Destroyer?, _"one of the most feared and titanic warchiefs among the Orcs."_ Warcraft opens on March 11, 2016.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Nov 7, 2014)

man, if they get this right...I may just see a StarCraft trilogy before my death...


----------



## Jon Snow (Nov 7, 2014)

is that motherfuckin Ragnar Lodbrok?


----------



## Patchouli (Nov 7, 2014)

>hiring humans to play the orc roles

Absolutely disgusting.

In all seriousness though, can't wait to see the panel on this. Totally missed it since I didn't buy a ticket/bother watching a re-stream. 

Been looking forward to this movie for a long time.


----------



## Shinobu (Nov 7, 2014)

It looks better than I expected though. 

Didn't have that high hopes, to be honest, 'cause of... yeah it's hard to make a fantasy movie (based on a game with such a huge plot) really good imo. They better keep it up.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Nov 7, 2014)




----------



## The World (Nov 8, 2014)

Paula Patton as Garona? 

Ben Foster as Medivh? 

I actually kinda like it :33

I already knew Ragnar was gonna be a main


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Nov 10, 2014)

Probably would still be better if it was just animated. 

But we shall see.


----------



## Ruby (Nov 10, 2014)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


>



Hell yeah!! Finally! I was so worried they gave up but so happy to see a release date  Wish they made the whole movie CGI but hey, as long as its good im not complaining.

Anyone know what plot its gonna follow? I'd be awesome if they did the Warcraft 3 plotline.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Nov 10, 2014)

Movie of 2016 bet on it!


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Nov 11, 2014)

I'm hyped. Too bad its 1.5 years away


----------



## James Bond (Nov 11, 2014)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> I'm hyped. Too bad its 1.5 years away



I'm alright by this, better they get it right rather than rush it and ruin one of the biggest potentials for amazing fucking movies.


----------



## James Bond (Nov 22, 2014)

Artist recreates key points from the trailer;


----------



## Huey Freeman (Nov 22, 2014)

James Bond said:


> Artist recreates key points from the trailer;



  

This movie is being slept on hard.
 Fuck your comic book movies !


----------



## Pilaf (Nov 23, 2014)

The biggest problem with most video game tie in movies or tv shows is that they come out years and years too late to capitalize on the glory days of the game's sales. This case especially telling, as WoW has been out for ten years now and the height of user subscription was over five years ago.


----------



## MadmanRobz (Nov 23, 2014)

^Spoken by someone whom has no idea what he's talking about. The problem is not that they're made late, it's that they're indescribably terrible movies that more often than not take a shit on the fandom rather than cater to it.

At this point in time, this movie looks like it could go down in movie history as the first game-to-video movie to be a resounding success both with the fandom and in sales figures, and may become a trigger for more video game movies being made in the future in the same way that the Marvel cinematic universe made comic book movies a legitimate thing.
Basically, this could be The Avengers, or the Iron Man 1 of the video game industry. We have no reason to talk shit about it at this point in time.


----------



## The World (Nov 23, 2014)

Pilaf said:


> The biggest problem with most video game tie in movies or tv shows is that they come out years and years too late to capitalize on the glory days of the game's sales. This case especially telling, as WoW has been out for ten years now and the height of user subscription was over five years ago.



Hoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooh?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Nov 23, 2014)

Warudo


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jan 6, 2015)

> *Artist Recreates Duncan Jones' Unreleased WARCRAFT Trailer*
> 
> Those that went to BlizzCon 2014 in November, they were rewarded with the first footage from Legendary Pictures' live-action Warcraft film, which is being directed by Duncan Jones ("Source Code"). When footage from a film that is as highly-anticipated as Warcraft is, often times it finds a way of leaking on to the internet. In this case, it did not. Security was said to be extremely tight at the presentation. Though, there were plenty of descriptions of the footage.
> 
> ...


Link removed
Link removed


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 6, 2015)

Too good


----------



## dream (Jan 6, 2015)

I'm actually getting a bit interested in seeing this movie. 

Any idea when a trailer might come out?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 6, 2015)

It's early 2016 so my guess maybe Summer or Fall.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Jan 6, 2015)

I think we might see a teaser earlier than that.


----------



## Harbour (Jan 6, 2015)

I think we will get the first teaser in the spring. The teasers often released the year before march 2016. The first trailer will be released in the autumn.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jan 6, 2015)

The movie opens on March 11th, 2016. 



> *Duncan Jones' WARCRAFT Begins With Orcs & Humans Meeting*
> 
> Even though World Of Warcraft is super-popular video game series, there are a lot of people in the world that really have no clue what it is about. And because of that, Ducan Jones, the director of Warcraft movie, is going to use the first film to introduce audiences to this fantastical world by showing "the first time Orcs met Humans."
> 
> ...


Link removed


----------



## MadmanRobz (Jan 7, 2015)

I may or may not have a majestically gay love for this director right now. Everything I read about him just gets me more and more hyped for this movie, and Warcraft is the defining fictional universe of my childhood.


----------



## dream (Jan 7, 2015)

Duncan Jones is a good director.  Moon is amazing and Source Code was pretty cool.  He's one of the few reasons why I have any amount of hope in this movie.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Jan 7, 2015)

But the Orcs were the evil invaders. A few good eggs does not change that.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 7, 2015)

The *mind controlled* Orcs


Little details you forgot there buddy


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 7, 2015)

demon bloodlust =/= mind control


though orcs are savages, but they're not evil


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 7, 2015)

They were under the influence of demon blood


----------



## Rukia (Jan 7, 2015)

I'm not interested in this.  It was a terrible idea to make a film.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 7, 2015)

Rukia said:


> I'm not interested in this.  It was a terrible idea to make a film.



Not all movies can be Thor 2.


----------



## James Bond (Jan 8, 2015)

Granted I wanted a full length CGI movie as there hasn't been a bad short CGI clip of Warcraft been released but I guess that it would be too expensive to make something like that over an hour long so this is the next best thing and I can't wait for the trailer to come out.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jan 8, 2015)

I just want this move to be successful so I can buy a replica of that Lothar Lion Sheld. I need that mantled on my wall.


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Jan 8, 2015)

lok'tar ogar!


----------



## Jon Snow (Jan 8, 2015)

Humans v Orcs then da Scourge shows up?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 8, 2015)

All hail the Banshee Queen!


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 8, 2015)

Dark Lady


----------



## tari101190 (Jan 8, 2015)

Surely it can't be too expensive. We have CGI animated films all the time. Even Beawolf or however they spelt it was like a realistic looking cgi action fantasy.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 8, 2015)

tari101190 said:


> Surely it can't be too expensive. We have CGI animated films all the time. Even Beawolf or however they spelt it was like a realistic looking cgi action fantasy.



It took blizzard 10 months to render the 5 minute opening cinematic for Warlords of Dreanor which was around 10 million dollars.

So when will you like this movie come out in the next century costing 2 billion dollars ?


----------



## James Bond (Jan 8, 2015)

Jon Snow said:


> Humans v Orcs then da Scourge shows up?



Scourge were initially a part of the Burning Legion and didn't become their own thing until Arthas put on the Helm of Domination to become the Lich King... so more likely it would be Burning Legion showing up (Infernals, demons etc etc).


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 8, 2015)

Sylvannas is like Blizzard 3rd most popular character she is going to show up one way or the other.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Jan 8, 2015)

Nice Dynamite said:


> The *mind controlled* Orcs
> 
> 
> Little details you forgot there buddy



Nah not mind controlled.

Just power hungry, blood thirsty, war mongering orcs. 

Who team up with the also power hungry, blood thirsty war mongering forest trolls as well.(Also very evil).



Nice Dynamite said:


> It took blizzard 10 months to render the 5 minute opening cinematic for Warlords of Dreanor which was around 10 million dollars.
> 
> So when will you like this movie come out in the next century costing 2 billion dollars ?



Why in gods name does it take 10 months+10 million dollars of resources to make a 5 minute cinematic. 

Like what are they spending the money on exactly? Don't you just need Computers and artist+Animators that know what the hell they are doing.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 8, 2015)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> Nah not mind controlled.
> 
> Just power hungry, blood thirsty, war mongering orcs.
> 
> ...


The Cgi they are using isn't the run of the mill graphics engine it's a very top notch engine. Extremely detailed and takes a lot of man power and hours to get right. Time that cost money to salaries, training, etc.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 8, 2015)

a CGI movie will cost you at least a 100 raid tiers


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Jan 8, 2015)

Nice Dynamite said:


> The Cgi they are using isn't the run of the mill graphics engine it's a very top notch engine. Extremely detailed and takes a lot of man power and hours to get right. Time that cost money to salaries, training, etc.



But 10 million. Just sounds like so much money for something thats created mostly on machines you already have and that just runs on a little electricity.


----------



## The World (Jan 8, 2015)

Neltharion said:


> a CGI movie will cost you at least a 100 raid tiers



I'll take it 



Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> But 10 million. Just sounds like so much money for something thats created mostly on machines you already have and that just runs on a little electricity.



that shit aint cheap bruh otherwise everyone would be doing it with top notch quality


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Jan 8, 2015)

I wish i could do stuff like that.

My artist ability is negative 200 which pisses me off. Seriously i would trade a million dollars if i could get the ability to draw.....10 million if i could be like Master Murata


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 8, 2015)

If you watch the trailer for Warlord of Dreanor the flames, water droplets , skin tones, eyes and hail are ridiculously realistic


----------



## MadmanRobz (Jan 8, 2015)

Lol at how some are underestimating Blizzard's animations.

The animations they did 10 years ago are still absurdly above anyone else's quality even today, and as someone who's looked at graphical development for games, *their shit is so hilariously advanced and high quality that I can't even imagine the rendering times they have for it.*
Even your average top tier computer today would likely crash if you tried to render that on it.

10 millions for the WoD cinematic? I'm actually shocked it wasn't more. That's *not* a very large amount of money for that kind of quality, taking into account man hours, splitting it to individual workers and potentially the *monster* computer they must have to be able to render that thing within this decade.
Getting to see how Blizzard do it in detail would be heaven to plenty of graphics designers in the industry.

Producing a full cgi movie would take many, many *many* years, and they would have to put all their animators on that and pull them away from their game making department for that whole duration, not to mention it would cost them over 200+ million easily just to create.
I'm not saying they couldn't do it, they're Blizzard so they have money to spare, but from their point of view, it would be an ludicrously massive investment to make, and they don't really want to risk something that massive when they're already sitting safe and warm where they are and can do it like they're now doing it.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 8, 2015)

MadmanRobz said:


> Lol at how some are underestimating Blizzard's animations.
> 
> The animations they did 10 years ago are still absurdly above anyone else's quality even today, and as someone who's looked at graphical development for games, *their shit is so hilariously advanced and high quality that I can't even imagine the rendering times they have for it.*
> Even your average top tier computer today would likely crash if you tried to render that on it.
> ...


I was low balling the figure, but I know for a fact the took almost a year to render that 5 minute cinematic


----------



## tari101190 (Jan 8, 2015)

What? No. Those numbers don't make any sense.

The most expensive feature length cgi animated movies have budgets of $200+ million and get released all the time. And those take 3+ years or even 5+ years to make.

A Warcraft movie as a 3d cgi animated feature length film is entirely possible.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 8, 2015)

What part of taking  a year to render just 5 minutes so hard to grasp? 

If you would look at their recent cinematic it will blow the best cgi movie graphics the fuck out the water.

Blizzard has a lot more detail, a lot more work put into it.

If it was  that easy they would have done it already but it's not.


----------



## MadmanRobz (Jan 8, 2015)

tari101190 said:


> What? No. Those numbers don't make any sense.
> 
> The most expensive feature length cgi animated movies have budgets of $200+ million and get released all the time. And those take 3+ years or even 5+ years to make.
> 
> A Warcraft movie as a 3d cgi animated feature length film is entirely possible.



Dude. Blizzard's animation is *light-years* ahead of any other movie or animation ever. They are *absurdly* more detailed and advanced than anything else, even movies don't come close.

The WoD cinematic was 5 minutes and cost 10 million (which is honestly underpriced) and a whole year's work.

A full length movie would be at least 90 minutes, which is over 20 times more work just on paper. That's *at the very least* 200 million dollar budget and 20 years of workload, _assuming it can be worked on as smoothly as the WoD cinematic was._

Which it can't. *And this is just estimating bare minimums, assuming they can dedicate the workload as efficiently as they could when they were producing a 5 minute short with relatively little substance.*

And don't even get started on the absolute *god* of a computer they would need to invent to actually create and render that thing.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 9, 2015)

They would need to hire and train a whole bunch of design teams for a movie which is time and money.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Jan 11, 2015)

I have no problem with them using warcraft 3 lvl cgi for a movie. 

Those cut scenes are legit.


----------



## James Bond (Jan 11, 2015)

Blizzard would never do that though Donquixote.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Jan 12, 2015)

James Bond said:


> Blizzard would never do that though Donquixote.



I know but its one of my dreams.


----------



## James Bond (Jan 13, 2015)

Why does everyones name have a line through it? Freaked me out.. thought everyone got banned or something.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Apr 24, 2015)




----------



## Harbour (Apr 24, 2015)

Good sign. They watch the movie and sure its able to make summer moneys.
But given that Legendary are dicks to fans in terms of promotional stuff, i hate this change. No concepts, no shots, no promo, no info about all roles, nothing. Fuck.


----------



## dream (Apr 24, 2015)

I don't mind the delay and it does have a better chance for success in the summer.


----------



## Robin (Apr 24, 2015)

summer 2015 or 2016? 




Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> I wish i could do stuff like that.
> 
> My artist ability is negative 200 which pisses me off. Seriously i would trade a million dollars if i could get the ability to draw.....10 million if i could be like Master Murata



draw every day for 3 hours and you'll be as good in 2-3 years. It's all about practice, there's no such thing as talent.


----------



## GRIMMM (Apr 24, 2015)

Nico Robin said:


> summer 2015 or 2016?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Summer 2016.

I understand the decision, but I'm still annoyed by it.


----------



## James Bond (Apr 24, 2015)

Next expansion might be out before the movie.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 24, 2015)

Batman v Supes is on the same month. 

I'm not saying that could have affected their decision but I'm just saying in order  for this movie to fully be success it needs to try not be on the same month of a comic flick.


----------



## GRIMMM (Apr 25, 2015)

Nice Dynamite said:


> Batman v Supes is on the same month.
> 
> I'm not saying that could have affected their decision but I'm just saying in order  for this movie to fully be success it needs to try not be on the same month of a comic flick.



I can agree with this...

The Warcraft fans will definitely go and see it of course... but if it wants to attact new people it has to make sure it makes an amazing trailer and not be on at the same time as another big comic book picture so people will have incentive to go to the cinema. A lot of people only want to see one movie a month or so, and it makes sense they'd do this.

As I said though, it still saddens me.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 25, 2015)

Well I hope we get a trailer within the next 3 months


----------



## ~Avant~ (Apr 25, 2015)

I'm so hyped for this movie. Sucks that it got pushed back a couple of months. But fuck it.


----------



## GRIMMM (Apr 26, 2015)

Nice Dynamite said:


> Well I hope we get a trailer within the next 3 months



I heard rumours of the Warcraft trailer being paired with Jurassic World showings. Unsure if it's true or not though...


----------



## Sanity Check (Apr 26, 2015)

Nice Dynamite said:


> Well I hope we get a trailer within the next 3 months



.

Here's some info and concept art.


----------



## The World (Apr 26, 2015)

that looks like a compilation of everything that has already been shown months ago


----------



## GRIMMM (Apr 27, 2015)

It is Travis Fimmel from Vikings. He is cast as Anduin and if his performance from Vikings is anything to go by he will do an amazing job of it.

Very excited that he is in this movie.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (May 18, 2015)

> *First Official WARCRAFT Stills Introduce Robert Kazinsky's 'Orgrim'*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MadmanRobz (May 18, 2015)

^HOLY SHIT THE HYPE IS SO REAL I CAN BREATHE IT.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 18, 2015)

ZUG  ZUG !


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (May 18, 2015)

The night shot looks too obvious, I honestly don't like it.
I don't want this to look like a blizzard trailer, as good as they are.


----------



## MadmanRobz (May 18, 2015)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> *The night shot looks too obvious*, I honestly don't like it.
> I don't want this to look like a blizzard trailer, as good as they are.



What does that even mean? That makes no sense. 

A full length movie with the graphical quality of the blizzard trailers would *literally* be the single greatest graphical achievement mankind has ever made.

It would be a defining moment in history as the first and greatest step towards perfected CGI we have ever taken as a species.

*You will literally never have seen such a high quality product before in your life.*

Even besides the fact that it would be a product of far greater quality than anyone could ever reasonably demand from a producer, it would work in more ways than just that. Warcraft is the defining universe associated with this level of animation, and the Warcraft universe has been viewed through that animation and style ever since Warcraft 3.

It is the *defining* style of the franchise, through which it's characters and world has been represented for over a decade. A movie in that style would be perfectly fitting and representative of the source material, if nothing else then for the fact that it's been the official medium for it since it became well known.


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 18, 2015)

Warcraft will do  for gaming movies what Iron Man 1 did for Comicbook movies.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (May 18, 2015)

MadmanRobz said:


> What does that even mean? That makes no sense.
> 
> A full length movie with the graphical quality of the blizzard trailers would *literally* be the single greatest graphical achievement mankind has ever made.
> 
> ...



I meant to say the CGI was too obvious. 

But maybe its just me. I don't like the cartoonish CGI style. I'd expect  the characters too look real.


----------



## Suigetsu (May 18, 2015)

umm I dont know, WOW it's too cartoony in nature to look good in real action. But who knows, maybe this could be it? The end of capeshit and the turn for videogame movies?


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 18, 2015)

Why WoW in general is extremely popular is because while it takes itself serious it also has a little self awareness and unique style of humor that works on all levels.


----------



## GRIMMM (May 18, 2015)

Funnily enough I've been reading through the Warcraft novels to freshen up my memory on the lore, and the last 4 books I've read are exactly where this movie is based. Looking even more forward to the movie with each passing book, and of course the screenshot of Doomhammer.

/hype


----------



## The World (May 19, 2015)

doesn't look cartoony at all

looks dope


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (May 19, 2015)

I can't wait a year for this man. Hype levels are too high.


----------



## dream (May 20, 2015)

Damn, that cgi looks pretty impressive.


----------



## SakugaDaichi (May 20, 2015)

Man that picture the released looks excellent. The designs look awesome. Not played WoW since like 2005 but i am hyped for this.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 20, 2015)

> Not played WoW since like 2005 but i am hyped for this.


they will use this to trick you back into WoWs next expansion


----------



## SakugaDaichi (May 20, 2015)

Weiss said:


> they will use this to trick you back into WoWs next expansion



I didn't fall for the first expansion, i doubt i'll be tricked by a new one.


----------



## James Bond (May 20, 2015)

I love new expansions, it means we will get a new awesome CGI short to hype it. Also that Orc looks fucking phenomenal.


----------



## Patchouli (May 20, 2015)

Looking forward to this, at least for the visuals.

Given Blizz's writing, the story is probably gonna be atrocious. Since it's an alternate/ultimate universe, they'll probably find some way to include races other than humans/orcs (and maybe Dwarves, since they gave the alliance gryphons) in this despite them not being involved in the First War. But whatever, I'll probably enjoy it anyways.


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 20, 2015)

But Blizzard/Metzen isn't directing this


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 20, 2015)

what if they find a way to stick Thrall into this


----------



## James Bond (May 20, 2015)

Patchouli said:


> Given Blizz's writing, the story is probably gonna be atrocious.



Hope that's a troll, while Warcraft lore after WoW was introduced has been sketchy you can't deny up until then the lore is easily one of the best video game storylines.


----------



## MadmanRobz (May 20, 2015)

Warcraft lore up until WoW was amazing, after that it just goes to shit at the most crucial parts, mainly due to their toxic philosophy of "fit the universe around the current expansion and retcon everything ever written if what you want to write doesn't add up."

If those same writers did a movie, it could probably still be amazing since they *wouldn't* have that limitation, but that's assuming they haven't genuinely taken that nonsense logic to heart and end up just writing whatever the heck they want anyway.


----------



## Harbour (May 25, 2015)

-1000+ visual effect shots, 50 more left.
-ILM try their best to prove themself as the leader of VFX.
-Orc in the good hands.
-Concept arts were made by Blizzard.
-There was not only green screen, but also nature sets.
*-Blackhand riding giant beastly wolf and making emotional speech.
*


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 25, 2015)

.


----------



## Suigetsu (May 25, 2015)

MadmanRobz said:


> *Warcraft lore up until WoW was amazing, after that it just goes to shit at the most crucial parts, mainly due to their toxic philosophy of "fit the universe around the current expansion and retcon everything ever written if what you want to write doesn't add up."
> *
> If those same writers did a movie, it could probably still be amazing since they *wouldn't* have that limitation, but that's assuming they haven't genuinely taken that nonsense logic to heart and end up just writing whatever the heck they want anyway.



This is how Blizzard works, just look at Starcraft II. The first expansion was great with some story elements that where "ummm". But the expansion did EXACTLY what you just said. And it blowed balls.


----------



## GRIMMM (May 26, 2015)

Harbour said:


> -1000+ visual effect shots, 50 more left.
> -ILM try their best to prove themself as the leader of VFX.
> -Orc in the good hands.
> -Concept arts were made by Blizzard.
> ...



  

The hype is real.


----------



## Swarmy (May 29, 2015)

Suigetsu said:


> This is how Blizzard works, just look at Starcraft II. The first expansion was great with some story elements that where "ummm". But the expansion did EXACTLY what you just said. And it blowed balls.



Pissed cause of the Primal Zerg?


----------



## GRIMMM (Jun 7, 2015)

Anyone heard any update on the rumour of Jurassic World playing the Warcraft trailer before the movie?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 7, 2015)

Don't hype me up GRIMM


----------



## Harbour (Jun 7, 2015)

yeah, i heard but i dont raise my hopes

more like it will be shown on SD Comic Con in the July 9th. at least there will be WC Movie panel with Duncan Jones. I can't see what they can to show there besides the teaser.


----------



## GRIMMM (Jun 7, 2015)

If they did it'd be the teaser they showed at Blizzcon AFAIK, instead of a full trailer. I'm not getting my hopes up but I can dream!


----------



## GRIMMM (Jun 8, 2015)

All I can find... an article from April.

 Lois


----------



## Super Vegeta (Jun 29, 2015)

I'm kinda awaiting this.
I liked the old Warcraft movie too (but I can't find it now).


----------



## Harbour (Jun 29, 2015)

Btw, Jones said on twitter that new footage will be shown on the SDCC, but only for those who attends the fest. Again. 
After that some fans responded him with indignation, and Jones deleted that tweet.


So, guys, dont rise your hopes. Looks like, only those who bought tickets, deserve to watch the teaser.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 29, 2015)

I agree with the fans this time. It's a year now till release date. We all deserve to see the teaser


----------



## GRIMMM (Jun 29, 2015)

Agree with the fans too... The fact that I'd have to fork out a hilarious amount of money to travel to the USA to attend SDCC just to be able to see a teaser trailer is the height of irritation. Obviously that wouldn't be the only reason I'd attend that events, but hopefully you understand what I mean. Way to shit on loyal fans who can't afford such a luxury.

The teaser was shown last year at Blizzcon (but only to people in attendance and not the e-ticket holders) and the movie is out in a years time. Just show the teaser already. I'm guessing the reason they haven't shown it to the public yet is because they want to release the trailer officially in line with Blizzcon this year which will undoubtedly have some of the cast there and they will be showing actual screens of the movie etc.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 29, 2015)

Not only that but they could give those at SDCC and exclusive scene for their attendance.


----------



## GRIMMM (Jun 29, 2015)

Nice Dynamite said:


> Not only that but they could give those at SDCC and exclusive scene for their attendance.



Well if that's the case I hope someone sneaks in a hidden camera. Fucking joke that it's been kept in the dark for so long.


----------



## Harbour (Jun 29, 2015)

Agree with fans (at least because i was one of those who flood Jone's deleted tweet).

I would be okay with that level of secrecy if that was Avatar-case, when Cameron prepared to show us the next-gen visual experience and origin story. You know, if there was something that should be hidden.
But this case is literally "pay the money to travel in the USA, buy the ticket and then we will show you the teaser", which also means "it's a secret untill you pay the tons of money". If it so secret, then dont show it in the public of SDCC or Blizzcon. Show it inside the company to the focus groups. In other case it looks like the spit in the face of the fans.


----------



## Harbour (Jul 6, 2015)

3 days till the Comic Con. There will be Legendary/Blizzard booths with movie props, probably concept arts or stills (hopefully), so at least we will get amateur photos of them 9th July.


----------



## James Bond (Jul 6, 2015)

I still really hope there is going to be two versions of a trailer, one for the Alliance perspective and the other of course for the Horde's perspective because Warcraft story isn't as simple as Humans are good and Orcs are bad.


----------



## Harbour (Jul 7, 2015)

Demo of SNSD's You Think

New logo. 
Now it looks perfect.


----------



## GRIMMM (Jul 7, 2015)

Looks much better.





> *Warcraft Movie at San Diego Comic Con*
> Entertainment Weekly reports that San Diego Comic Con will have a "big public unveiling" for Warcraft on July 11th. It isn't clear what will actually be revealed and if the public will get to see it. Keep in mind that footage shown there in previous years never was publicly released. We are getting closer to the movie's release though, which is currently scheduled for June 10, 2016.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jul 7, 2015)




----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Jul 8, 2015)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


>





It comes.


----------



## Harbour (Jul 8, 2015)

In case you've missed some props from the last blizzcon:

*Spoiler*: __ 








Dat Blackhand armor. Dat pauldrons. 
Dat two-hands AXE
Dat Blackhand's mace
Dat Shield
Dat WC3's Blademaster SWORD!

Imgur version if you can't see the first version:


----------



## MadmanRobz (Jul 8, 2015)

^Pics don't work Harb.


----------



## Harbour (Jul 8, 2015)

Fixed with imgur pictures.


----------



## MadmanRobz (Jul 8, 2015)

Protip: if you copy/paste the link from imgur under
BBCode (message boards & forums)

NF displays the image directly instead of a link, and as far as I know others can't find the account that's tied to the image through conventional means if you use that.
('Prolly really easy to find anyway, but better than a direct link.)

Useful to know for when you're sharing your porn, 'cus imgur will ban you if your account holds porn that can be viewed without direct links.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 8, 2015)

I don't even play Ally but that Armor is legit !


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 8, 2015)

This movie will be a sleeping Giant of 2016, they better market the hell out of this.


----------



## James Bond (Jul 9, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]IqmFQY-7yQI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## GRIMMM (Jul 9, 2015)

James Bond said:


> [YOUTUBE]SNIP[/YOUTUBE]


Watch that video on your YouTube app, on a phone or tablet so you can use the 360 technology. Absolutely immense.

[YOUTUBE]7LyqUfw9KOc[/YOUTUBE]

Just found this floating around.

Exciting times.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jul 9, 2015)




----------



## Jake CENA (Jul 9, 2015)

Looks so fucking epic!


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 9, 2015)

Those are legit the best armor design I have ever seen.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 9, 2015)

I wonder what Tetra opinion of this movie so far


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jul 9, 2015)

Must buy that shield


----------



## GRIMMM (Jul 10, 2015)

Fucking hell... dat sword!


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 10, 2015)

Lok Tar Ogar, bothers


----------



## GRIMMM (Jul 10, 2015)

Can't wait to see Anduin wreck shit through the movie.

Beastmode.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jul 11, 2015)

First official posters:


----------



## tari101190 (Jul 11, 2015)

Looks cool.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 11, 2015)

I'm excited


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 11, 2015)

how does the alliance even know what lions aren't


There aren't any fucking lions in azeroth


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 11, 2015)

I mean, there's these giant cat beasts druids can shift into..


Edit: Nope, I'm wrong, Kalimdor has got lions


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 11, 2015)

Banhammer said:


> how does the alliance even know what lions aren't
> 
> 
> There aren't any fucking lions in azeroth



I see you, you casual


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Jul 11, 2015)




----------



## Jake CENA (Jul 11, 2015)

Who will play as peons?


----------



## Harbour (Jul 11, 2015)

Lothar is like Post-RotK Aragorn, but on steroids, all around impressive and majestic. That pose and posture - he totally nailed it.


----------



## GRIMMM (Jul 11, 2015)

The picture of Anduin got me so hyped.

Travis Flimmel will do him justice.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jul 11, 2015)

How is there not a trailer out yet?


----------



## TetraVaal (Jul 12, 2015)

The costume design work looks great. Can't wait to see footage.

Those posters are ass though.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Jul 12, 2015)

Banhammer said:


> how does the alliance even know what lions aren't
> 
> 
> There aren't any fucking lions in azeroth





Those armor sets


----------



## GRIMMM (Jul 12, 2015)

~Avant~ said:


> How is there not a trailer out yet?



I think the answer to this is "Blizzard". Duncan posted that the trailer would be released in November, which basically means during Blizzcon.

I think this is a stupid decision for several reasons. 

First of all they were at SDCC and had the chance to unveil the trailer to the world at this point in time, at the world's largest Comic Con. SDCC gets media coverage from most news outlets, including the BBC, ergo a massive opportunity to show this to the masses. 

Secondly,  it's summer and most people are off work, especially with children and young teenagers. The summer is when cinemas get the most viewers. They've missed a chance for this to be advertised in the summer when it's the busiest time. Viewing numbers in November drop due to Christmas shopping etc.

Thirdly, it'll be premiered and released at Blizzcon, that only fans of Blizzard go to. Then the trailer will be released to the public, but won't have the coverage it would of had at SDCC. 

I just don't understand this from an advertisement POV, especially considering they want it to be a summer blockbuster.

I have a sneaking suspicion that they'll need as much content as possible for Blizzcon and that's why they're so desperate to hold on to it for releasing then.


----------



## Harbour (Jul 12, 2015)

are you really didnt see all these leaked stills of characters? all of them looks amazing


also there are few short leaks
Demo of SNSD's You Think
Link removed


----------



## GRIMMM (Jul 12, 2015)

A few leaked stills and clips doesn't amount to a trailer. Even a teaser could of been showcased and I'd of been pleased... and it would of probably helped a ton with getting it advertised. 

I've spoke amongst several groups of people now about this movie and no-one outside of people who play the game even know it exists at this point.


----------



## James Bond (Jul 12, 2015)

So no trailer for us till November when like GRIMMM said will be busy preparing for Christmas shopping and not really interested in movies/cinema so I agree that they have blown a huge chance at getting a lot of interest in the movie releasing a trailer the now in the summer... don't get me wrong, from the tiny snippets this movie looks like it is going to be phenomenal but I worry that lack of interest will hurt it's gross and we may not get another movie we have waited so long for.


----------



## The World (Jul 14, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SwyM3MHq2Xs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Jul 14, 2015)

Some people are complaining that the CGI is bad and it looks like an intro to a video Game. 
I hope they are just hatin and its not true because that is possibly the worst thing that can happen to this movie.


----------



## MadmanRobz (Jul 14, 2015)

Even if CGI reaches the point of surpassing the quality of real life, people will always bitch that it's terrible and looks fake. It's just one of those things that some people are biologically programmed to bitch and moan about until the end of time for no discernible reason even when it isn't true.

I wouldn't trust a single complaint about it until seeing the movie for myself. The quality of CGI doesn't really matter much in regards to whether or not people complain about it. If you were to literally *perfect* CGI, there'd still be a solid chunk of people who'll bitch about how bad it is and how fake it looks.


----------



## Shinobu (Jul 15, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]K_J8k43gUhY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## James Bond (Jul 15, 2015)

Leaked trailer, I am hoping they decide to just release it in it's proper quality now like Suicide Squad did.


----------



## freeforall (Jul 15, 2015)

James Bond said:


> Leaked trailer, I am hoping they decide to just release it in it's proper quality now like Suicide Squad did.



Well since its not a trailer they wont be releasing this footage in HD. Still Ive the feeling with this leak they've got no choice but to release one now.


----------



## Harbour (Jul 15, 2015)

That was epic.
Gul'Dan scene was creepy as hell.
Still while the main characters, magic and invironment looks really good even in the low-res, there are clear problems with orc's crowd motions. Hope they will fix that.


----------



## freeforall (Jul 15, 2015)

Cool we get to see Grom! So who plays Grom?

Those people sacrificed are definitely Draenei.

This is only half the footage. We've still got the human side.


----------



## James Bond (Jul 15, 2015)

freeforall said:


> Cool we get to see Grom! So who plays Grom?
> 
> Those people sacrificed are definitely Draenei.
> 
> This is only half the footage. We've still got the human side.



Guy called  is Grommash Hellscream.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Jul 15, 2015)

James Bond said:


> Leaked trailer, I am hoping they decide to just release it in it's proper quality now like Suicide Squad did.



That looks terrible. 
I need to see it in HQ though to tell whether the CGI is as bad as they are claiming it to be.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 15, 2015)

The CGi is unfinished


----------



## Robin (Jul 15, 2015)

we got like over a year until the release, it's waaaaaay too early to judge the quality


----------



## GRIMMM (Jul 15, 2015)

I saw the leaked teaser scenes, but I was aware the CGI wasn't complete. I enjoyed the scenes and thought it looked really good. Gul'dan bossing it was awesome, but I really need a full HD scene to see how well it'll look obviously.

The missus commented on the fact they've tried to make the female orcs "look sexy" and had a little rant about it.

Also, dat Garona.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 15, 2015)

damn the footage looks amazing


I cant believe I will see a full Warcraft film on the big screen finally


also it cant be a coincidence they released WoD before the movie .. both featuring Draenor, GulDan, brown orcs, Dark Portal etc .


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 15, 2015)

and I never knew before that GulDan was *such* a boss 

I was always more into Ner'Zhul because of the Lich King



one day we might see Arthas and the LK on the big screen


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 15, 2015)

Female orcs look a night awkward to me tho


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 15, 2015)

I will probably need to read Rise of the Horde book before this movie comes out


----------



## MadmanRobz (Jul 15, 2015)

I'm irrationally pissed off at that one dude who watched like 10 second of the teaser and then bitched that he's already uninterested "because it's just like Avatar."

I wanna punch him in the face.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 15, 2015)

man, 360 panoramic trailers CHANGE the rules of the entire game


----------



## GRIMMM (Jul 16, 2015)

The guy who whines before anything has been seen is an absolute cretin in fairness. All I could think when he commented was "he deserves to be punched repeatedly until bloody and unconscious".


----------



## tari101190 (Jul 16, 2015)

Someone complained cos of that? Cos it is cgi fantasy world probably. Otherwise it looks nothing like Avatar.


----------



## Harbour (Jul 16, 2015)

That idiot already has become the local meme. I saw enough pictures with this phrase.
And he really said absolutely stupid thing.
Just think about it:

-Wait in the line to Hall-H during the whole night (yeah, thas how long this line was)
-Watch the 15 seconds of the footage.
-"Im already not interested" (oh shiii....)
-"This is one big computer" (sounds like some old grandpa who never saw cgi before, also what did he expect? real orcs and black-green sky?)
-"Its Avatar" (lel, movie with the best CGI  of all times. Good comparison, idiot).

Also i heard how somebody near the cameraman start laughing after this phrase. He also realized how stupid that was.


----------



## James Bond (Jul 16, 2015)

**


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Jul 16, 2015)

James Bond said:


> **




Should have done the same thing to the gauntlets too


----------



## freeforall (Jul 17, 2015)

Duncan Jones response to the leaked footage.


TOPKEK.


----------



## GRIMMM (Jul 17, 2015)

freeforall said:


> Duncan Jones response to the leaked footage.
> 
> 
> TOPKEK.



He has a great sense of humour about it at least.

:rofl

With any luck this is what happens during their next big meeting.

Blizzard & Legendary: "So... should we release the teaser/trailer since we have leaked footage?"

Duncan Jones:


----------



## James Bond (Jul 21, 2015)




----------



## tari101190 (Jul 21, 2015)

James Bond said:


> [YOUTUBE]3DPIIbRtEyQ[/YOUTUBE]


Wow! the footage looks cool!

Epic fantasy stuff done right.


----------



## freeforall (Jul 21, 2015)

Link for the footage. Youtube is deleting/blocking them.

urrgh Garona should definitely been more masculine.....or at least look orcish like Drakka.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jul 22, 2015)

Best movie of all time contender?


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Jul 22, 2015)

Oh shit Garona looks terrible. Like a shitty halloween cosplay.


----------



## freeforall (Jul 27, 2015)

Some new images from the Con .


----------



## James Bond (Jul 27, 2015)

Gul'Dan = BAMF.


----------



## GRIMMM (Jul 28, 2015)

Anduin is the true BAMF.

EDIT: ALSO!


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Aug 30, 2015)




----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 30, 2015)

This movie is the underdog of 2016!


----------



## James Bond (Aug 30, 2015)

That footage looks boss, really wish they would just release a HD version for everyone already :/


----------



## GRIMMM (Oct 9, 2015)

Where the fuck is my Blizzcon movie panel?



Movie trailer best be shown at the opening ceremony... I'm hoping that it'll be added as it hasn't officially been announced yet.


----------



## James Bond (Oct 9, 2015)

GRIMMM said:


> Where the fuck is my Blizzcon movie panel?
> 
> 
> 
> Movie trailer best be shown at the opening ceremony... I'm hoping that it'll be added as it hasn't officially been announced yet.



What is this bullshit..

 Warcraft trailer ?


----------



## GRIMMM (Oct 10, 2015)

I think he is suggesting that the trailer will be shown at the opening ceremony.


----------



## Harbour (Oct 10, 2015)

it will be either blizzcon, or Spectre premiere 6 november, or mocking jay premiere 20+ november.


----------



## Catamount (Oct 10, 2015)

That screenshot 
I am so-o-o watching this 

However guys
I've never known that Warcraft has proper movies, not just animations.
*Is this the first one ever or there are others?*


----------



## James Bond (Oct 10, 2015)

Adamant said:


> That screenshot
> I am so-o-o watching this
> 
> However guys
> ...



This will be the first Warcraft movie, up until now we've only had next level short cinematics.


----------



## Catamount (Oct 10, 2015)

Can you, please, guide me to proper wiki or another page for that so I could search them?


----------



## James Bond (Oct 11, 2015)

Adamant said:


> Can you, please, guide me to proper wiki or another page for that so I could search them?



1] Warcraft 3 cinematics high quality

1] WoW Expansion Cinematics

1] Lords of Warcraft cinematics

1] Legion (next expansion) teaser cinematic


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Oct 11, 2015)

also

[YOUTUBE]yAz5nB6kAs4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Catamount (Oct 11, 2015)

*James Bond*
Thanks again!
Owe you another rep for that. ~


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Oct 19, 2015)

heres a lore video for everything pre WoW btw


[YOUTUBE]09UmtX1JQ_s[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]2Z17cunMKdo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Huey Freeman (Oct 19, 2015)

You guys are spoiling by the time he gets to WoW inconsistent story he'll have the perception that Blizzard writing is great


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Oct 19, 2015)

nothing wrong with blizzard writign


----------



## Catamount (Oct 19, 2015)

Thanks for the concern, but I forget anything in a day after watching it anyway


----------



## MadmanRobz (Oct 19, 2015)

Weiss said:


> nothing wrong with blizzard *writign*



The sentence itself was already ironic, the error just makes it glorious.
Was that intentional?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Oct 19, 2015)

no it wasnt


----------



## EllissonWatson (Oct 20, 2015)

I think of Arthas and the Lich King.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Oct 20, 2015)

Arthas was my favorite game villain/antagonist back in first half of 2000s 


so iconic


----------



## MadmanRobz (Oct 20, 2015)

Not gonna lie, no matter how good this warcraft movie turns out, the single best thing about it is still gonna be that it's a solid step in the direction of getting Arthas' story to the big screen.

Just imagine the cinema audience's reaction to a first movie ending with Arthas turning into a Death Knight for Ner'zhul, and a second movie culminating in his ascension to the Frozen Throne.


----------



## The World (Oct 20, 2015)

I want Aegwynn vs avatar of Sargeras 

and Medivh going full mage nutso

and giving Illidan vs Arthas a proper fight instead of that booshit we got in WC3


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Oct 20, 2015)

yep, I pray this does well, so that:

1) we get more films

2) eventually we get to Arthas movie/trilogy

3) maybe Blizz would even one day make a full movie length animated film that is similar to their WoW cinametics



I like Illidan too 





> Just imagine the cinema audience's reaction to a first movie ending with Arthas turning into a Death Knight for Ner'zhul, and a second movie culminating in his ascension to the Frozen Throne


----------



## The World (Oct 20, 2015)

and a proper movie for the War of the Ancients 

Deathwing coming in fucking shit up


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Oct 20, 2015)

Cataclysm would also be better as big budget movie instead of a WoW expansion 


> Deathwing fucking shit up for 2 hours on the big IMAX screen 
> yes please


----------



## Catamount (Oct 20, 2015)

The World said:


> and giving Illidan vs Arthas a proper fight instead of that booshit we got in WC3


----------



## MadmanRobz (Oct 20, 2015)

The more I think about it, the more hyped I'm getting for an Arthas movie.

Really. The first movie could be his path to becoming a Death Knight.
They could go balls deep Game of Thrones with this shit, showing us Arthas' human lieutenants and misc good guys in his following during the campaign against Mal'Ganis, then end the movie with Arthas' corruption and every single one of the human characters getting butchered and raised as his undead followers.
(Which is canonically what happened to them.)

Second movie could be about his conquest of Lordaeron and the elven lands. (Imagine the cinematic of Arthas' return and murdering his father as the intro of the second movie.)
It could introduce Sylvannas as the lead character of the movie, it could be about her fighting the undead's invasion as ranger general, but then the movie ends with Arthas killing her, turning her into a banshee, slaughtering the elves and using the sunwell to resurrect Kel'Thuzad.

Third movie would be the whole Illidan is destroying Icecrown story (Another "good" faction fighting to end Arthas' evil but ultimately failing in the end), ending with Arthas' ascension as the Lich King.

Fourth and final movie could be his invasion of Azeroth as the Lich King, and then *finally* that movie could end with Sylvannas (and others?) *FINALLY* managing to kill him and the good guys win after four movies of horror.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Oct 20, 2015)

the GoT hype everyone has now could be good for an Arthas trilogy/dilogy (similar-ish settings, white walkers raising dead, death knights/necromancers also, magic etc. threat of white walkers = threat of Scourge etc.)


just dont take too long


----------



## MadmanRobz (Oct 20, 2015)

Just *imagine* all the ordinary people going into potential Arthas movies expecting the usual happy endings that movies (especially fantasy movies, they're probably expecting things along the lines of LOTR.) have and for Arthas to overcome the corruption of Frostmourne.

I would seriously watch that movie in the cinema multiple times just for the audience reactions.


----------



## Catamount (Oct 20, 2015)

MadmanRobz said:


> Just *imagine* all the ordinary people going into potential Arthas movies expecting the usual happy endings that movies (especially fantasy movies, they're probably expecting things along the lines of LOTR.) have and for Arthas to overcome the corruption of Frostmourne.
> 
> I would seriously watch that movie in the cinema multiple times just for the audience reactions.




I doubt that cinemas will be crowded with non-gamers tho even for this movie. 

I'd definitely go to opening night, btw, hoping there would be demons and orcs and elves


----------



## MadmanRobz (Oct 20, 2015)

Adamant said:


> I doubt that cinemas will be crowded with non-gamers tho even for this movie.
> 
> I'd definitely go to opening night, btw, hoping there would be demons and orcs and elves



I think they'd get a decent amount of non-involved viewers just from brand-recognition though.
*Everyone* has heard about that game "Warcraft," even if they don't know anything about it.

I can totally picture parents taking their gamer children to see it because "it's that one game everyone's playing, I bet my son would love that movie and surely it's for kids since so many kids play it."


----------



## Catamount (Oct 20, 2015)

For kids 
I'd love to see their faces.


----------



## James Bond (Oct 20, 2015)

Whether people know about Warcraft or not it's Orcs vs Humans.. that's not hard to sell.


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 20, 2015)

MadmanRobz said:


> Just imagine the cinema audience's reaction to a first movie ending with Arthas turning into a Death Knight for Ner'zhul, and a second movie culminating in his ascension to the Frozen Throne.




*Spoiler*: __ 



The ending of the first movie is almost assured to be the sacking of stormwind.  The assassination of Llaine Wrynn by Garona and the formation of the Alliance of Lordaeron in response to Stormwind's fall.






			
				theworld said:
			
		

> and giving Illidan vs Arthas a proper fight instead of that booshit we got in WC3



As long as they do it right with Illidan actually winning before getting cocky allowing Arthas to get the winning blow in then I will be happy.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Oct 20, 2015)

I think you are talking about different movies


Robz meant the ending of the first movie of an "Arthas trilogy" would be him becoming a DK (or I think - assassination of Terenas)

second movie - Ascension to the FT, final shot - seated on the Throne, with glowing blue eyes, and screen gets frosted over 

third movie (possibly 2-parter) - pretty much WotLK (can take big liberties here), ending with LKs fall and "no King rules forever"


----------



## Harbour (Oct 20, 2015)

> I want Aegwynn vs avatar of Sargeras



THIS SO MUCH!
Everytime i imagine that, that looks more gorgeous than even Blizz cinematics. The snowy plains, the blizzard, the hot milf in white clothers casts hugeass chains of lightnings and meteorite rains on the heads of hundreds demons. Then Sargerass himself appears in full of his glory.



Btw, i wonder if this actress which took part in the movie played Aegwynn. She fits the look, and Kultiran may be just the code name to confuse people.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Oct 20, 2015)

they would need to find 10/10 babes for Aegwynn, Jaina, Sylvanas ec.


----------



## Harbour (Oct 20, 2015)

I always imagined Viking leads as Arthas and Jaina. They looked so fitting... ten years ago.

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## MadmanRobz (Oct 20, 2015)

Weiss said:


> I think you are talking about different movies
> 
> 
> Robz meant the ending of the first movie of an "Arthas trilogy" would be him becoming a DK (or I think - assassination of Terenas)
> ...



*Almost* what I was hypothesizing, but not quite.

Movie 1: Arthas's road to becoming a Death Knight, ending with him killing all of his men and turning them into undead.

Movie 2: *Starts* with the intro sequence of Arthas' return to Lordaeron and the assassination of his father King Terenas. (It's the best place I found for a movie rendition of that event to take place.)
The *rest* (or most) of movie two would be from Sylvanas' point of view as the ranger general of Silvermoon trying to defend her country from the scourge's invasion, ultimately ending with her death and resurrection into undead slavery while Arthas slaughters the elves and revives Kel'Thuzad.
Along the way in movie two, there could be elements thrown in for future use such as prince Kael'Thas getting introduced and developed in Silvermoon, and later being shown fleeing with the whatever elves have survived while swearing to find a way to end the scourge.

Movie 3: Half the movie is Arthas rushing back to Northrend because Illidan is melting Icecrown with help from prince Kael'Thas, and the other half is Sylvanas and her undead breaking free from Ner'Zhul's control and establishing their own separate faction, which is willing to work with the other good factions to defeat Arthas.
Could culminate in Arthas' ascension as the Lich King and Sylvanas's faction making an official alliance with the other "good" factions opposed to Arthas.

Movie 4: Arthas is the Lich King and invades Azeroth, Sylvanas and her allied other factions fight back as the "good" side. They could pretty much make up how that war plays, but the end could be the good side (Sylvanas specifically, for added irony) finally managing to kill Arthas in a joint effort after 4 movies of Arthas just winning everything.

And no, I have no god damn idea how one would possibly work in the Legion's side of things without cramming in too many major stories to tell.

Bear in mind, this is just *one* guy's rough draft of how one could potentially set up the Arthas story as a set of movies.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Oct 20, 2015)

sounds nice, Sylvan_ass_ PoV would be cool yeah

some from Jainas too



also after they make a MoP movie they can do a crossover of it with Kung-Fu Panda


----------



## MadmanRobz (Oct 20, 2015)

I was trying to think of a way to involve Jaina, but I really can't figure out how to make her much of a major character without cluttering the movies with too many plot lines and splitting the spotlight across too many characters.

She'd obviously play her role as Arthas' friend and conscience before he turns into a Death Knight, and she'd still be the leader of one of the factions that ally to fight Arthas, but beyond that I can't see much space to dedicate to her.
Perhaps if her faction and Sylvanas' faction were the *only* (or the only _notable_) "good" factions that allied, there might be enough time to give her focus in parallel with Sylvanas.


----------



## Harbour (Oct 28, 2015)

Draka is done pretty well. Cant say she was mo-caped.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Oct 28, 2015)

This will be the sleeper cell movie of 2016 probably will do Jurassic World numbers


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Oct 28, 2015)

this over 1.5B ?

lol get off the crack Huey


I would be extremely pleased and surprised if it passes 1B

though honestly even 600-700+ would be a good start for a first movie


----------



## Huey Freeman (Oct 28, 2015)

Weiss said:


> this over 1.5B ?
> 
> lol get off the crack Huey
> 
> ...



No one expected JW to do over 1.5  either and beat Avengers 2 also


----------



## Harbour (Oct 28, 2015)

Im not sure about top box-office numbers, but im pretty sure Warcraft will break the track-records in the China.
They already went full-scale promotion campaign in China, made the deal with the largest Chinese promotion companies, organized some events related to the movie and so on. We all know that Blizzard in China has laaaarge fanbase (as well as in the East Asia region), so im pretty sure Warcraft there will make a lot of money at the box-office.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Oct 28, 2015)

i have a felling it'll be good...

but if it makes 500+ i'll be surprised.


----------



## MadmanRobz (Oct 29, 2015)

jameswatson011 said:


> But... we want a Starcraft movie.



...Literally the only appealing aspect of a Starcraft movie would be Kerigan's ass.
That, and some cool zerg visuals.

But mostly Kerrigan's amazing posterior.

As a story, Starcraft is mediocre at best, and as a setting it's generic and bland.
Futuristic space scifi is a *massively* over saturated premise.


----------



## Swarmy (Oct 29, 2015)

MadmanRobz said:


> As a story, Starcraft is mediocre at best, and as a setting it's generic and bland.
> Futuristic space scifi is a *massively* over saturated premise.



You could say that for Warcraft and fantasy as whole too


----------



## MadmanRobz (Oct 29, 2015)

Swarmy said:


> You could say that for Warcraft and fantasy as whole too



Not gonna say you're wrong, I'm incredibly biased against space scifi because it's literally the blandest setting imaginable as far as I'm concerned.

I would however argue that within the movie and TV industries specifically, space scifi is *lightyears* more saturated and overdone than medieval fantasy, especially if we're just talking *good* works.

Space scifi has Star Trek, Star Wars, Dr Who to an extent, Firefly, Various Stargate movies and shows, the list goes on.
Medieval Fantasy has Lord of the Rings (which is more than a decade old by now) and Game of Thrones, and that's pretty much it for good works.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Oct 30, 2015)

Starcraft doesn't have a terrible story it just has a very lazy one.


----------



## MadmanRobz (Oct 30, 2015)

The Mad King said:


> Starcraft doesn't have a terrible story it just has a very lazy one.



Didn't mean to imply it was outright _terrible._

My issue with a Starcraft movie would be that the setting is generic and bland, and Kerrigan's story mostly amounts to "Kerrigan says she will do X, then Kerrigan does X."

I'd watch a Starcraft movie mostly because I like Kerrigan and the Zerg are fascinating. The story is pretty basic and at times feels forced and overly dramatic or pretentious.
(It's literally rehashing the Burning Legion in space by now, complete with a Space!Sargeras stand-in.)

And I'd watch it for Kerrigan's ass. Can't forget about that one.


----------



## Harbour (Oct 30, 2015)

Saw few leaked screens (like that with Draka i posted above).
Trailer Length - 2:12
The trailer is totally new, not that, with 40 seconds leaked in September.


p.s. Dalaran stands on the ground.


----------



## MadmanRobz (Oct 30, 2015)

Harbour said:


> Saw few leaked screens (like that with Draka i posted above).
> Trailer Length - 2:12
> The trailer is totally new, not that, with 40 seconds leaked in September.
> 
> ...



Wouldn't it have to be? Dalaran doesn't get airborne until a while after the Legion's next invasion.


----------



## Harbour (Oct 30, 2015)

Dalaran was shown floating in the concept art for the movie. Some people bitched about that.


----------



## James Bond (Oct 30, 2015)

Concept art at the end of the day is just concept art.

What happened to Dalaran 
*Spoiler*: __ 




[YOUTUBE]I3BxvHhz4XQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## RAGING BONER (Oct 30, 2015)

that was Dalaran?

I thought Deathknight Arthas razed Dalaran to the ground before that...


----------



## MadmanRobz (Oct 30, 2015)

RAGING BONER said:


> that was Dalaran?
> 
> I thought Deathknight Arthas razed Dalaran to the ground before that...



Arthas was in Dalaran to retrieve the Book of Medivh.

Arthas just butchered his way there, killing the Archmages along the way, then Archimond destroyed the actual city basically as soon as he had been summoned.


----------



## Harbour (Oct 30, 2015)

No, Arthas just roflstomped Dalaran's mages and Antonidas, then stole some artifact and summon Archimonde. Then Archimonde roflstomped the city itself.


upd: was ninja'd


----------



## Harbour (Oct 30, 2015)

That detalization


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Oct 31, 2015)

Anduin Lothar, Durotan & Orgrim:


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Oct 31, 2015)

these orcs doe


----------



## Swarmy (Oct 31, 2015)

MadmanRobz said:


> Not gonna say you're wrong, I'm incredibly biased against space scifi because it's literally the blandest setting imaginable as far as I'm concerned.
> 
> I would however argue that within the movie and TV industries specifically, space scifi is *lightyears* more saturated and overdone than medieval fantasy, especially if we're just talking *good* works.
> 
> ...



There are a lot of fantasy movies which did above decent, even if I can't give you a long list (mainly because I don't watch such and am not that familiar) there are good examples. The problem with space sci-fi is that after Star Wars and Star Trek became a huge success every other sci-fi adopted a lot from them. Can you really name any space sci-fi after those two that haven't used at least one aspect from them? Don't think so.
StrarCraft is no exception *but* what it does is take the best out of the genre and add it to it's style and story. Yes the story is not that good but it does what it needs to, provide the basis for the spectacular battles between the races. Which is why a SC movie would be great since even now as a game SC is visually incredible when it comes to the cinematics.


----------



## Harbour (Oct 31, 2015)

Its definitely one of the reasons why i want Warcraft Movie to be succesfull. Its like a door. If it will be opened, the bunch of epic Warcraft and Starcraft movies will come in. That was kinda child dream to see all these badass characters and epic events on the big screen.

So, God bless Warcraft Movie.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Oct 31, 2015)

Harbour said:


> Its definitely one of the reasons why i want Warcraft Movie to be succesfull. Its like a door. If it will be opened, the bunch of epic Warcraft and Starcraft movies will come in. That was kinda child dream to see all these badass characters and epic events on the big screen.
> 
> So, God bless Warcraft Movie.


exactly this


----------



## Swarmy (Oct 31, 2015)

I'm sure Blizz will be more than happy


----------



## Huey Freeman (Oct 31, 2015)

Over watch Movie


----------



## Swarmy (Oct 31, 2015)

Pixar style


----------



## Pilaf (Oct 31, 2015)

"For DOOMHAMMER". "Work, work, work."


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 31, 2015)

"Job done!" 


Wait is Arthas going to be in this movie?? Or are they saving it for the sequel for him to go ham and darkside??


----------



## Pilaf (Oct 31, 2015)

Wouldn't Arthas have either been a young child or not born yet during the events of this movie?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 1, 2015)

> Prince Arthas Menethil was born to King Terenas Menethil II and Queen Lianne Menethil, four years before the start of the First War


.                      .


----------



## Pilaf (Nov 1, 2015)

So, a little toddler then. 

This movie does take place during the first war, right? My info is probably way out of date. I was under the impression this was the beginning of the saga.


----------



## Harbour (Nov 1, 2015)

Yep, during the First War.
Both Arthas and Varian are kids now.
But Varian will appear in the movie, according to the IMDB movie page.


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 1, 2015)

I hope this movie gets all the $$$ it need to warrant a sequel. I want to see frostmourne in theatres.


----------



## GRIMMM (Nov 2, 2015)

Blizzcon opening ceremony it is then. Very excited for Friday now.


----------



## Harbour (Nov 2, 2015)

Poster is classic as fuck.



I like it. General audience immediately will get the idea about main plot. Two races will clash.


----------



## James Bond (Nov 2, 2015)

Cannot un see Ragnar in that poster, super hyped for Friday now


----------



## Huey Freeman (Nov 2, 2015)

I love how they are keeping true to their versions of orcs. I sure hope they keep the same thing with the other races of the Horde !


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 2, 2015)




----------



## Huey Freeman (Nov 2, 2015)

I hope the spells doesn't look too cartoonish


----------



## GRIMMM (Nov 2, 2015)

Looking good.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Nov 2, 2015)

Sooooooooo goooooooood!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RAGING BONER (Nov 2, 2015)

got that LotR feel to it...

hopefully it'll be fun and action packed unlike the aforementioned


----------



## GRIMMM (Nov 2, 2015)

Dat Dire Wolf though...


----------



## Huey Freeman (Nov 2, 2015)

Doomhammer Hammer tho


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 2, 2015)

I want to see those orc shamans and warlocks  human mages too (in fact, lots of different powerful flashy magic in general .. both LotR and GoT fail to deliver in that aspect)



what if they even show orc corruption and a glimpse of KilJaeden or Archimonde


----------



## RAGING BONER (Nov 2, 2015)

if Guldan is a major character i'd bet Kiljaeden gets at least a cameo.


----------



## GRIMMM (Nov 2, 2015)

RAGING BONER said:


> if Guldan is a major character i'd bet Kiljaeden gets at least a cameo.



This should be the case.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Nov 2, 2015)

I want to see how they would do the Undead, and sylvannas in future installments


----------



## RAGING BONER (Nov 2, 2015)

AKA


_-Please don't bomb-_


----------



## Pilaf (Nov 3, 2015)

The Mad King said:


> I love how they are keeping true to their versions of orcs. I sure hope they keep the same thing with the other races of the Horde !



Doesn't the Horde of this time period primarily consist of Orcs, with a few Trolls, Goblins and Ogres thrown in for good measure? This shit is way before Tauren and Blood Elves.


----------



## Harbour (Nov 3, 2015)

Just to clear up things - in the movie 100% will be Humans, Orcs, High Elves (of Dalaran, not Quel'Thalas) and Dwarfs. All of them were seen in the CC footage. Some other races weren't confirmed.


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 3, 2015)

Holy shit they look exactly like the characters in game even the paladins! Is this Hollywood?? Because i refuse to believe so. Theyve butchered everything in the past why would this be any different?


----------



## RAGING BONER (Nov 3, 2015)

Harbour said:


> Just to clear up things - in the movie 100% will be Humans, Orcs, High Elves (of Dalaran, not Quel'Thalas) and Dwarfs. All of them were seen in the CC footage. Some other races weren't confirmed.



there weren't even any Elves in WC1: Orcs v Humans...

they only left their forests after the devastation of the 1st war and when the Trolls joined the Horde.



_...Zug Zug..._


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 3, 2015)

Warcraft frostwolves > GoT direwolves


----------



## Onni (Nov 3, 2015)

Quick 15 second teaser was just released apparently.

on the moon


----------



## RAGING BONER (Nov 3, 2015)

Weiss said:


> Warcraft frostwolves > GoT direwolves



yeah, but can Warcraft wolves turn invisible for entire episodesseasons at a time?

checkmate Blizzard


----------



## James Bond (Nov 3, 2015)

Onni said:


> Quick 15 second teaser was just released apparently.
> 
> on the moon





Better quality link on the moon


----------



## RAGING BONER (Nov 3, 2015)

oooohh...soooo goood.


----------



## GRIMMM (Nov 3, 2015)




----------



## Harbour (Nov 3, 2015)

I just came. It looks very gorgeous. That wolf's leap.

Btw, *Boner*, there are some elves in the teaser sitting in front of Lothar. White hairs, long pointy ears.


----------



## James Bond (Nov 3, 2015)

Is that Westfall that the Orc's are in burning shit down? I recognize the robot scarecrow things from questing as lowby Alliance


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 3, 2015)

Onni said:


> on the moon




holy mother of Elune !!

that was the best teaser Ive seen in a long while

 






dat wolf doe


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Nov 3, 2015)

That was a very good teaser. Great visuals too.


----------



## GRIMMM (Nov 3, 2015)

Watched it a few times now and I've paused it a few frames at a time. There is actually a few hidden things in the teaser, such as other races, locations, and creatures from Warcraft.

Since we're seeing Westfall I wonder if a young Edwin VanCleef will make a small cameo appearance. He wasn't a mastermind in charge of the Defias then but was still a well-known thief in Stormwind. It would be a cool little addition to the movie.

Hopefully the trailer on Friday is great but doesn't show too much.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Nov 3, 2015)

Praise Blizzard !!!!!!


----------



## James Bond (Nov 3, 2015)

One of my biggest concerns for the movie was how the Orcs would look but after watching that teaser about 20 times I am very happy with how they look and move.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 3, 2015)

1080p


[YOUTUBE]FA_8TY9Z5Zg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## GRIMMM (Nov 3, 2015)

James Bond said:


> Better quality link Link removed



[YOUTUBE]pusZXECS0mM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Jon Snow (Nov 3, 2015)

Watched the teaser about 20 times now. I never do that. Very glad I grew up with Warcraft. Can't recall the last time I was this hyped for a movie


----------



## RAGING BONER (Nov 3, 2015)

so canonically the Orcs win the first war and push the humans to Lordaeron...


movie to end on a downer? 

or will the story portray both factions sympathetically as opposed to human/good orc/bad?


----------



## GRIMMM (Nov 3, 2015)

I'm certain it will end with Anduin heading to Lordaeron with Varian after Stormwind falls.

It will portray the Humans as the "good guys" I think, with Durotan and his clan also as "good guys", whereas the rest of the orcs and warlocks will be the "bad guys".


----------



## Huey Freeman (Nov 3, 2015)

Just imagine them doing an out lands sequel or .....a northrend sequel


----------



## GRIMMM (Nov 3, 2015)

I'll imagine them doing an Arthas movie...


----------



## RAGING BONER (Nov 3, 2015)

GRIMMM said:


> I'll imagine them doing an Arthas movie...



[YOUTUBE]vr7A19TPN_k[/YOUTUBE]


HNNNNGGG


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Nov 5, 2015)

> *Duncan Jones On WARCRAFT Breaking The Video Game Movie Curse*
> 
> Could Warcraft be the film to break the video game movie curse? Many fans expect video games to follow the path trailblazed by comic book movies - languish in mediocrity for decades and then explode with a true, bonafide breakout hit.  Will it be Warcraft that pulls off this feat? Or could it be Michael Fassbender's Assassin's Creed (which is currently filming)? Warcraft director Duncan Jones weighs in.  _"There are a couple of things. One thing I would say is that that stigma used to be attached to comic book movies too. It took a generation of filmmakers who loved and were raised on comic books to make movies that you actually cared about and felt something for. I think that’s absolutely the same with what’s going on with videogame movies. I am absolutely of the videogames generation, starting on the Atari and Commodore 64 and the Amiga. I’m a gamer at heart and always have been. I’m also a filmmaker. I think my sensibilities about storytelling and character just automatically come into play when I’m trying to work on any kind of narrative. For me, it doesn’t really matter what the source of the narrative is. I will be looking for ways to make it into an intriguing story with empathetic characters."_
> 
> Warcraft arrives in theaters on June 10, 2016.


----------



## Pilaf (Nov 6, 2015)

Nice use of color for the simple conveyance of a message. I was listening to Del Toro's commentary on Pacific Rim and he talked for like 40 minutes about how you can tell a story just with lighting and color. The simple, iconic blue/red thing tells a great deal of the story in and of itself.


----------



## Jon Snow (Nov 6, 2015)

whens the fackin traila?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 6, 2015)

in 2.5+ hours


----------



## RAGING BONER (Nov 6, 2015)

Weiss said:


> in 2.5+ hours


oooh yes.

So glad you told me...


----------



## Harbour (Nov 6, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]2Rxoz13Bthc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Nov 6, 2015)

Looked great. Worth checking it out next year.


----------



## Robin (Nov 6, 2015)

looks pretty


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Nov 6, 2015)

Looks pretty bad. Confirmed my suspicions from Comic Con. 
Everything looks fake. Trailer is pretty average too. Don't think this will look appealing to anyone other than diehard fantasy or WOW fans. Major box office disaster confirmed.

Makes me sad fam.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 6, 2015)

green baby jesus !


----------



## Huey Freeman (Nov 6, 2015)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> Looks pretty bad. Confirmed my suspicions from Comic Con.
> Everything looks *fake*. Trailer is pretty average too. Don't think this will look appealing to anyone other than diehard fantasy or WOW fans. Major box office disaster confirmed.
> 
> Makes me sad fam.



Yeah why couldn't they find and hire real orcs and real dragons and build real kingdoms. Fucking lazy fucks


----------



## Harbour (Nov 6, 2015)

Actually the only thing that looks fake is the animation of orc's crowd and Green Moses. When the camera comes closer to the faces of orcs, they look amazing and realistic.
Overall, i dont like animation and music choise. Aside of that trailer is really good. 

And i doubt it will be disaster. The CGI overall looks not that bad, and thats not the blurry shit of Hobbit or SW prequels that were expected to be more practical like original trilogy, so the people wont be bitch around it that much. They will be attracted by the gorgeous looking action, visual style and the fact that the movie is fantasy.


----------



## Ghost (Nov 6, 2015)

Looks like complete shit.


----------



## Robin (Nov 6, 2015)

what makes a movie like this great: characters. 
from the trailer the characters are meh.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Nov 6, 2015)

The Mad King said:


> Yeah why couldn't they find and hire real orcs and real dragons and build real kingdoms. Fucking lazy fucks



TBH, no need for sarcasm. They did a pretty good job with LOTR, a film that was shot 15 years ago.



Robin said:


> what makes a movie like this great: characters.
> from the trailer the characters are meh.



Also I haven't seen one decent shot.


----------



## Raidoton (Nov 6, 2015)

Can't wait for this epic movie!


----------



## Huey Freeman (Nov 6, 2015)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> TBH, no need for sarcasm. They did a pretty good job with LOTR, a film that was shot 15 years ago.
> 
> 
> 
> Also I haven't seen one decent shot.



Then you don't understand the difference between Tolkien orcs from blizzard orcs.


----------



## James Bond (Nov 6, 2015)

Warcraft games have always had a cartoon like look to them so it's not surprising to me the movie would be similar. Also please don't compare this to LOTR...


----------



## The World (Nov 6, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eYNCCu0y-Is[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Huey Freeman (Nov 6, 2015)

Warudo


----------



## RAGING BONER (Nov 6, 2015)

The World said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eYNCCu0y-Is[/YOUTUBE]



yo this tricky Elf bitch from WC3 is _still_ alive? haha wtf man


inb4 Kil'Jaeden is allergic to wisps.


----------



## Pilaf (Nov 7, 2015)

On my fucking Mod there are some idiotic dumbass "fans" in the Youtube comments for the trailer. These kids have literally no fucking idea that WoW is the fourth game in a long-running series, whose other entries were RTS games. So much "Where are the Tauren and Undead" bullshit. 

Not being old enough to have played WC I and 2 is excusable. Not having played WC III is a head-scratcher. Being too goddamn ignorant to even one crack open a wiki and read about the universe the video game your acne ridden ass wastes every weekend on? That's a paddlin'.


----------



## The World (Nov 7, 2015)

millennials today are the worst


----------



## Slice (Nov 7, 2015)

The Mad King said:


> Yeah why couldn't they find and hire real orcs and real dragons and build real kingdoms. Fucking lazy fucks





James Bond said:


> Warcraft games have always had a cartoon like look to them so it's not surprising to me the movie would be similar. Also please don't compare this to LOTR...



The problem isnt how the Orcs look. Its the humans.

One party has the (perfectly fine) over exaggerated Blizzard comic style.
The other is regular humans.

Its a big visual difference that is not easy on the eye.


----------



## Slice (Nov 7, 2015)

What i said in another thread:


Honestly Warcraft looks about as good as i expected it to be.
I never understood the tendency of the Blizzard art design to pack the rather dark backstories into all those bright and clean and colorful visuals.

Interactions between human and CGI characters are tough here because of the visual style. This should have been fully animated to begin with.

Also it comes to late. It should have been able to ride along the hype wave of LotR. People don't eat up the fantasy epic up like they used to.

I guess at worst it will be an enjoyable fantasy flick not hurting anybody but it will make it or break it with the casual audience. Don't know how its for you younger folks but Warcraft has a terrible reputation among the ~35-50 crowd because of all the backlash the MMO produced regarding addictions to video games.
Also you just know that there will be hordes of hyper nerds dressing up and running to the opening weekends. This will leave the impression on general populace that the movie is only to be watched by those people.

Plus being a video game movie in general is bad for box office, because so many people don't want to see that 'kid stuff'.

Its really tough to market.


----------



## kluang (Nov 7, 2015)

Thrall is a green Moses.


----------



## Rax (Nov 7, 2015)

I got a boner from this


----------



## Harbour (Nov 7, 2015)

Based on what i saw in the trailer, the movie is gonna be gud. I wont say the level of CGI is the best, but its definitely not the worst. Animation is not good, but detalization is top quality. Durotan's face in the Thrall scene is the best motion-capture i ever seen. Beat Planet of the Apes. These eyes were full of life.

The problem lies in the marketing team. They made not good trailer.
They fragmented it on a more than dozen tiny scenes, and flavored almost each with short cliche lines or information. In synergy it sound bad and beat the head with tons rapidly changing information.

Maybe in the movie itself these lines will fit perfectly between other lines, but here we got what we got - general audience looks confused. 
Add to that the bunch of idiots who suffering from Hobbit-CGI and SW-CGI syndroms and somehow hate every bit of CGI in other movies, even if they are pretty good.

4 HOLY K!
[YOUTUBE]3s-Crpg8a9A[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## James Bond (Nov 7, 2015)

Slice said:


> Also you just know that there will be hordes of hyper nerds dressing up and running to the opening weekends. This will leave the impression on general populace that the movie is only to be watched by those people.



Same could be said for Star Wars/Star Trek movies and I can see your point about how it looks when the Humans are on screen with the Orcs but to me it's easily ignored and can always be improved for the next movie.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Nov 7, 2015)

8 months to go CGI not finish


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Nov 7, 2015)

The Mad King said:


> Then you don't understand the difference between Tolkien orcs from blizzard orcs.


I think if you are changing the medium(from a video game to a fim) you have to make some compromises, otherwise it will look like shit and no one will take it seriously. 
Case in point, trailer looks terrible.



James Bond said:


> Warcraft games have always had a cartoon like look to them so it's not surprising to me the movie would be similar. Also please don't compare this to LOTR...



I am just comparing the technical aspect of it. 
A movie that was shot 15 years ago did a much better job @ creating a universe.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Nov 7, 2015)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> I think if you are changing the medium(from a video game to a fim) you have to make some compromises, otherwise it will look like shit and no one will take it seriously.
> Case in point, trailer looks terrible.
> 
> 
> ...


It didn't look like shit, Warcraft wasn't build on realistic looking creatures the movie would be shit if they try to make the orcs in Warcraft look like LotR orcs.
LotR, P Jackson movies, wasn't trying to go full on fantasy. Their magic sucked ass, their atmosphere was basically one dimensional and it lacked a lot in world building what it did great was the quest aspect of that.

This movie is full on fantasy, Orcs in Warcraft lore are huge massive beast that need 2-4 foot soldiers to slay just one. 

But then again people like you will never be satisfied  full of salt over utter nonsense but it's your opinion and I have to respect that.


----------



## James Bond (Nov 7, 2015)

His opinion based on a 2 minute trailer against a movie trilogy lasting over 10 hours. Fact is it is too early to be super critical of how Warcraft looks as Mad King says it isn't due out for another 8 months meaning there is still work to be done to it.


----------



## Vault (Nov 7, 2015)

Weiss said:


> green baby jesus !



It was Moses bro


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Nov 7, 2015)

The Mad King said:


> It didn't look like shit, Warcraft wasn't build on realistic looking creatures the movie would be shit if they try to make the orcs in Warcraft look like LotR orcs.
> LotR, P Jackson movies, wasn't trying to go full on fantasy. Their magic sucked ass, their atmosphere was basically one dimensional and it lacked a lot in world building what it did great was the quest aspect of that.
> 
> This movie is full on fantasy, Orcs in Warcraft lore are huge massive beast that need 2-4 foot soldiers to slay just one.
> ...



The cartoonish fantasy style may look good as a computer game or a cartoon. It doesn't look good as a film. Thats my point.
Like I said, you are changing the medium from a computer game to a film, you have to make a few compromises to make it coherent and conceivable. 
I have to remind you that humans also look cartoonish in warcraft universe, not just orcs or other creatures.  So when you put those orcs side by side with real humans in a setting that looks too cartoonish, it looks awkward. 
I watched the trailer frame by frame. The armor and weapons on humans all look like shitty cosplay props. They look as if they are all made of plastic. Landscape is obvious CGI, nothing looks real. 

I am just wondering if this is just PR for an upcoming Blizzard game tbh.



James Bond said:


> His opinion based on a 2 minute trailer against a movie trilogy lasting over 10 hours. Fact is it is too early to be super critical of how Warcraft looks as Mad King says it isn't due out for another 8 months meaning there is still work to be done to it.



I am pretty sure people will claim that there is still work to be done when it is 1 month away from its release. 
People just don't want to believe how bad it looks. They are trying to find ways to justify it in their head.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Nov 7, 2015)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> The cartoonish fantasy style may look good as a computer game or a cartoon. It doesn't look good as a film. Thats my point.
> Like I said, you are changing the medium from a computer game to a film, you have to make a few compromises to make it coherent and conceivable.
> I have to remind you that humans also look cartoonish in warcraft universe, not just orcs or other creatures.  So when you put those orcs side by side with real humans in a setting that looks too cartoonish, it looks awkward.
> I watched the trailer frame by frame. The armor and weapons on humans all look like shitty cosplay props. They look as if they are all made of plastic. Landscape is obvious CGI, nothing looks real.
> ...


Are you kidding me? The armor in Lord of the Rings look like shitty cosplay with little imagination going into its intricacy.

Compromise what? Blizzard should completely change how their orcs are design to look and behave to fit you neck beards idea ? That's only of the most idiotic reasons I have ever heard. The reason most Video game movies fail is BECAUSE THEY COMPROMISE AND CHANGE MEDIUM TO FIT LIVE ACTION NOT THE OTHER WAY AROUND. Mario Bros movie is evidence of what can happen if you do compromise. He'll haven't dragon ball evolution thought you anything?


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Nov 7, 2015)

The Mad King said:


> Are you kidding me? The armor in Lord of the Rings look like shitty cosplay with little imagination going into its intricacy.
> 
> Compromise what? Blizzard should completely change how their orcs are design to look and behave to fit you neck beards idea ? That's only of the most idiotic reasons I have ever heard. The reason most Video game movies fail is BECAUSE THEY COMPROMISE AND CHANGE MEDIUM TO FIT LIVE ACTION NOT THE OTHER WAY AROUND. Mario Bros movie is evidence of what can happen if you do compromise. He'll haven't dragon ball evolution thought you anything?




I really don't understand why you are so emotionally involved with this film. You can't take an objective criticism, and now you are resorting to personal insults because you are left with nothing else to say

 Maybe you should go outside, take a walk and calm down.Then lets try again to debate in a more civil manner.


----------



## GRIMMM (Nov 7, 2015)

I enjoyed the trailer but I perhaps expected a little more from it. That could just be down to the amount of hype I've been giving this movie in my mind and the amount of time I've waited for a proper trailer. I'll list the pros and cons from my perspective.

*Pros*

Scenery looked fantastic, opening Azeroth coming to life with mountains and Dalaran.
Characters and creatures staying true to their description/game counterparts.
Cast suit the film well, except from maybe King Llane... I'm not sure about him yet.
The Orc CGI looks incredible, honestly.
Actual places from the lore/game in the trailer, such as Westfall, Dalaran, Stormwind.
The Armour sets stay true and look fantastic.
*Cons*

Quite cheesy at times and clich? lines throughout.
Premise of the film is vague for people who don't know the story.
Garona, Jesus wept... she was one of my favourite lore characters as a rogue.

I don't understand the comparison that everyone is making with LOTR, nor the CGI from The Hobbit, which was total garbage in comparison to this. I think people that cling to The Hobbit as if that is what will happen to all CGI mixed movies are not giving the CGI and tech a chance to evolve and get better over time.

I do hope it is a good film when it comes out, but I think in all honesty the CGI is mixing very well with the real actors in the trailer. I also believe that with 8 months to go there is probably more fine-tuning that will be done to finalise and polish the finished product for release.


----------



## James Bond (Nov 7, 2015)

To be fair Grimm (I mean't grimmjow, not grimmm) your constructive criticism is basically, this movie isn't LOTR I don't like it.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Nov 7, 2015)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> I really don't understand why you are so emotionally involved with this film. You can't take an objective criticism, and now you are resorting to personal insults because you are left with nothing else to say
> 
> Maybe you should go outside, take a walk and calm down.Then lets try again to debate in a more civil manner.



I didn't call you an idiot I call the reasons you used idiotic. comprehension


----------



## Jon Snow (Nov 7, 2015)

trailer screamed PG13. Not amused.

romance.... fuck sake


----------



## Huey Freeman (Nov 7, 2015)

Exactly like Bond said your reason isn't sound it's basically "this art style different and I don't like it!"


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Nov 7, 2015)

James Bond said:


> To be fair Grimm (I mean't grimmjow, not grimmm) your constructive criticism is basically, this movie isn't LOTR I don't like it.



Well, then you have to re-read my posts because thats not what I said.
I used LOTR as an example to point out how technically inferior this film is to a film that was shot 15 years ago. My comparison doesn't go beyond that.




The Mad King said:


> I didn't call you an idiot I call the reasons you used idiotic. comprehension



I was referring to this : 





> behave to fit you neck beards idea ?





Anyways, tell me when you are ready again.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Nov 7, 2015)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> Well, then you have to re-read my posts because thats not what I said.
> I used LOTR as an example to point out how technically inferior this film is to a film that was shot 15 years ago.
> 
> 
> ...



Well okay you got that, I apologize but that wasn't too insulting  because that's more for the nitpicking.


----------



## James Bond (Nov 7, 2015)

You say the film has to make compromises because it's a video game to movie but off the top of my head all video game to movies made compromises and can't think of a single movie based off a video game so maybe making compromises isn't the way to go. Resident Evil being one of the biggest offenders to this and also one of the most wasted potential for an awesome movie.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Nov 7, 2015)

We understand you Grimmjow, but you're not understanding us. Warcraft is all fantasy far different approach that Jackson LoTR and I say Jackson's LOTR because his vision isn't what Tolkien intended. Most of Jacksons magic spells are flash of light


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Nov 7, 2015)

The Mad King said:


> Well okay you got that, I apologize but that wasn't too insulting  because that's more for the nitpicking.



I have to admit, I am a perfectionist(or a near perfectionist) "Either do it right or don't do it at all." Thats my mindset.

Because like you said, there are tons of shitty examples of live actions and Warcraft has a huge legacy.They have to make it perfect, and not just perfect in the eyes of Blizzard fanboys(because they'll take anything that has a blizzard logo on it), but in the eyes of the general audience, people who aren't invested in Blizzard or Warcraft in any way or form.

And to be frank I have the right to be picky when you consider the production value behind this film.
If it was done by an independant studio with a B list team behind it I'd turn a blind eye on some of the things I've been criticising. But A list director with A list everything(maybe except the cast), I honestly expect an epic film without major flaws. And yes I haven't seen the film, maybe the plot and characters are amazing(honestly I am not very optimistic about this either), but this is a CGI heavy film, so the first thing they have to set right is the visuals. Anything below a certain standart will sink the franchise.



The Mad King said:


> We understand you Grimmjow, but you're not understanding us. Warcraft is all fantasy far different approach that Jackson LoTR and I say Jackson's LOTR because his vision isn't what Tolkien intended. Most of Jacksons magic spells are flash of light



I just used LOTR as an example. I never said this film should look exactly like LOTR.
But CGI isn't at a certain level yet, so cartoonish orcs and cartoonish landscape standing side by side with real humans looks awkward. Also the armor on Lothar. It looks plastic. How hard it can be to get something like that right ? 

Either you have to go oldschool(make up and prostetics on close ups and CGI only on longshots) or just go full CGI to make it consistent.



James Bond said:


> You say the film has to make compromises because it's a video game to movie but off the top of my head all video game to movies made compromises and can't think of a single movie based off a video game so maybe making compromises isn't the way to go. Resident Evil being one of the biggest offenders to this and also one of the most wasted potential for an awesome movie.




I'm not talking about a compromise in the form of a "step back". 
I think a change in style isn't always a step back if it is done right.

Most live actions suck because they are shitty films without any decent production value.


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 7, 2015)

I havent played Warcraft 1+2, but from what I've heard and based on the trailer, it might be a bit too much like Lord of the Rings. Im not saying that's how it will be, but it is a concern. Now if they used the plot for Warcraft 3, where the humans and orcs fight zombies...well, that would be pants. 

Granted, that concept won't feel as important if there isn't a movie where the orcs and humans are enemies, so I guess I just have to hope that the Warcraft movie is really good on its own and it produces a sequel with zombies.


----------



## tari101190 (Nov 7, 2015)

Where are the wizards and magic?

I don't care much about what I'm seeing so far...


----------



## GRIMMM (Nov 7, 2015)

If I remember correctly, the only mages that were involved in the first war were Khadgar and Medivh... well, besides the Orc Warlocks that used magic.

I wonder if Aedelas Blackmoore will have a short cameo in regards to Thrall.


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 7, 2015)

Actually whoops, I only saw the teaser to the trailer. Now that I've seen the full length trailer, it looks...I dunno. Im now reminded more of Avatar than Lotr and Im not sure what I think about the cartoony CGI. I have an open mind, but I'm not really excited at this time.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Nov 7, 2015)

My only gripe with the film is that it started at Warcraft. While a good storyline doesn't show the true nature of the universe in the franchise and should have started at WoW showcasing all races and how vast the world is.


----------



## Pilaf (Nov 7, 2015)

MartialHorror said:


> I havent played Warcraft 1+2, but from what I've heard and based on the trailer, it might be a bit too much like Lord of the Rings. Im not saying that's how it will be, but it is a concern. Now if they used the plot for Warcraft 3, where the humans and orcs fight zombies...well, that would be pants.



Lord of the Rings is an unambiguous, black and white tale of good vs. evil. This movie doesn't give me that impression at all. Warcraft 1 the video game did, but the books that filled in more of the lore that informed this movie adds layers of moral complexity you don't see in LOTR.


----------



## The World (Nov 7, 2015)

The Mad King said:


> My only beef with the Warcraft film is the time period they started it from. I know that is more or less the origin of the Orc vs Human storyline but they should have started the movie from WoW instead with more races make it truly feel like the epic fantasy that is Warcraft.



that is dumb

we wouldn't even know about the orc vs human/horde vs alliance conflict without this movie unless they condensed it in some 10 min flashback which would suck

also the opening of dark portal


----------



## The World (Nov 7, 2015)

Jon Snow said:


> trailer screamed PG13. Not amused.
> 
> romance.... fuck sake



>as if this movie would be anything but


----------



## Huey Freeman (Nov 7, 2015)

The World said:


> that is dumb
> 
> we wouldn't even know about the orc vs human/horde vs alliance conflict without this movie unless they condensed it in some 10 min flashback which would suck
> 
> also the opening of dark portal



Yeah but this generation doesn't know all about that lore. The biggest fan base they have are with WoW.


----------



## The World (Nov 7, 2015)

GRIMMM said:


> I enjoyed the trailer but I perhaps expected a little more from it. That could just be down to the amount of hype I've been giving this movie in my mind and the amount of time I've waited for a proper trailer. I'll list the pros and cons from my perspective.
> 
> *Pros*
> 
> ...


Azog and Smaug looked really good for CGI imo

but yea Durotan looks about 100x better


----------



## Harbour (Nov 7, 2015)

I think, it would be better to do the franchise that way:
-1 movie about 1 War
-2 movie about 2 War, ended with Lordaeron battle
-3 movie about 2 War, ended with Blackrock battle
-4 movie about the closing of the Dark Portal
-5 movie about Thrall's backstory and parallely the Human campaign. The end is the Stratholme. Arthas goes to Northrend.
-6 movie is the second part of Human campaign. Parallely Thrall searching for Gromm and meeting the Taurens. The end is Terenas death. Thrall finds the Gromm.
-7 movie is the Undead campaign. It ends with Archimonde's summoning and destroying of Dalaran.
-8 movie is the Night Elf campaign, where Illidan appears, Thrall saves Gromm, unites with Jaina and NE, and defeat Archimonde.

-9 movie is the first half of the Frozen Throne. Ends with both Arthas and Illidan going to Northrend.
-10 movie is the second half of the Frozen Throne. Arthas becomes the Lich King.
End.

Ofc there can be standalone movies, like the prequel about Draenor and BL, about War of the Ancients and so on. Id put first between 3 and 5 movies to explain Ner'zhul story and BL, and second between 7 and 8 to explain Archimonde, NElves and BL stuff.


----------



## James Bond (Nov 7, 2015)

It would be to cool to see that Harbour but it's not realistic to think we'll get all that.


----------



## Harbour (Nov 7, 2015)

I know. There is a big chance to not get sequels at all. Lets pray for Jurassic World miracle and better second trailer attached to BvS. I mean, Jurassic World trailers were pretty shitty, especially first.


----------



## Sferr (Nov 7, 2015)

I don't think it's reasonable to start Warcraft with anything but Warcraft I story as it is basically the foundation for absolutely everything that comes after. And while the trailer is bad without a doubt, that doesn't mean that a movie is. Warcraft I storyline, while pretty basic, is actually pretty good and if the movie follows the canon (and the trailer for now shows that it does), including the conclusion of Warcraft I, then it shouldn't be cliche at all.


----------



## Pilaf (Nov 8, 2015)

Sferr said:


> And while the trailer is bad without a doubt



*raises hand* Teacher? I has a doubt.


----------



## Sferr (Nov 8, 2015)

Pilaf said:


> *raises hand* Teacher? I has a doubt.



Hipster


----------



## 12771a (Nov 8, 2015)

I hope this movie doesn't suck like other vg movies.


----------



## Pilaf (Nov 9, 2015)

Sferr said:


> Hipster



I'm more of a titster myself.



12771a said:


> I hope this movie doesn't suck like other vg movies.



It'll likely suck in entirely different ways.


----------



## James Bond (Nov 9, 2015)

You need to stop being a little hater Pilaf.


----------



## Slice (Nov 9, 2015)

The Mad King said:


> I just want to see my sunwell, Old Gods, Lich King final battle, naxx, and Kara raid into a movie.



WoW often has that episodic feel to it with a lot of its storylines and raids.
Obviously it is never going to happen but stuff like Karazhan would work better as a setting for a TV series.

Only the more epic things like the Burning Legion would make a good movie.

But even then the stories in WC1-3 are far better suited.


----------



## GRIMMM (Nov 9, 2015)

Preferably the War of the Ancients could be done fully animated while the Warcraft franchise continues to make live action/CGI movies.


----------



## James Bond (Nov 9, 2015)

Re-watching the trailer again and noticed something...  Is that Ner'zhul?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Nov 9, 2015)

^^^Yes it is


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 9, 2015)

Lich King 


soon


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 9, 2015)

"*I tell you this, for when my days have come to an end ... you shall be King*"

 one of the most chilling moments in WarCraft IMO  and the height of MMOs

[YOUTUBE]BCr7y4SLhck[/YOUTUBE]



will I live to ever see these words uttered on the big screen ?


----------



## James Bond (Nov 10, 2015)

Ner'zhul means Kil'Jaedan


----------



## Harbour (Nov 10, 2015)

I bet that hugeass green explosion over the forest was the result of someone's death from beheading. And green means Fel. And Fel means Sargeras.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Nov 11, 2015)

I just want to eventually see Varian Wrynn if the big screen


----------



## Tiger (Nov 12, 2015)

Not sure why the trailer is getting so much criticism, to be honest. I quite liked it. I don't see any reason why this, as a franchise, can't be every bit as good as LOTR/Hobbit overall.

Frankly, from a Warcraft fan, even if the cinematic quality was the same as the cinematic cut-scenes from the modern game - just in movie format telling the franchise's big stories...that would be a win for me. And from what I can tell, they're much better than that. So for me, there's no problem. Do they have the confidence and budget to make the movies that Star Wars has? No. But if the story is good, and the script is well-written, it won't matter. I'm excited to see the games and stories I loved as a kid brought to the big screen.

They may not get anywhere near Jurassic World numbers, and that's ok. I don't expect everyone to enjoy the movie, either. But if you're a fan of the Warcraft franchise, you should. There are tons and tons of amazing characters in the Warcraft lore that will be a great addition to the big screen. And the fight scenes are bound to be very good. The cinematic story of Arthas may very well be coming in a few years, given the success of this first movie...and a lot of people will be very excited for it.

To the guy who suggested the movies should just start with WoW:

No, that would be terrible. Humans vs Orcs too boring for you? That's too bad, but the story of how they began is incredibly important for the rest, and too big to be done in small doses. If the movies are successful enough, then sure I would love to eventually see a movie that involve Onyxia and Ragnaros...if nothing else to reminisce about being one of the first in the world to kill them in the game myself long ago.

There's a lot of potential in this franchise, I can't wait to see how they did.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 13, 2015)




----------



## Bielec (Nov 13, 2015)

I hope that the movie will be good, succeed, so we get to see next warcraft movies.


 awesome


----------



## James Bond (Nov 13, 2015)

Dalaran looks cool but it shouldn't be up in the sky but I can easily overlook it.


----------



## The World (Nov 13, 2015)

when i first saw pics of Dalaran I only thought of how Archimonde would topple it like a sand castle


----------



## Catalyst75 (Nov 14, 2015)

I've never played World of Warcraft, but the trailers do make me interested in the movie enough to want to see it.

If this is one thing I may be worried about when it comes to the reception of the film, it would be the wider audience who are not familiar with World of Warcraft, or those who prefer a movie with a more..."black and white" morality.  

That is what the trailer entails.  The Orcs are not type-casted as an "evil race", like what people would be used to with Lord of the Rings or the Hobbit, and Humans are not the "good race".  Rather, both sides are "gray", and casual movie-goers may not go for that.  

Many people prefer it when clear cut "good guys" and "bad guys" are present, because they "know" who to cheer for.  Ambiguity could end up turning people away, or even lead to complaints.  

This may not make sense (it is late where I am), but I would not be surprised if this comes up in some shape or form.


----------



## Pilaf (Nov 14, 2015)

Law said:


> Not sure why the trailer is getting so much criticism, to be honest. I quite liked it. I don't see any reason why this, as a franchise, can't be every bit as good as LOTR/Hobbit overall.



It shouldn't try to be. Warcraft started off as a cheesy ripoff of Warhammer Fantasy, and it should embrace those doofy roots. The fact it's always been seen as a little bit juvenile and rough compared to other fictional worlds is only a detriment if they try to take themselves too seriously. There should be drama, and the source material should be respected, but it's not Lord of the Rings, and everyone knows it. So it shouldn't try to be, IMO. It should just be what it is.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Nov 14, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]RtfVns9xAQg[/YOUTUBE]

*recognizes the music from the AoU trailer*


----------



## Tiger (Nov 14, 2015)

Catalyst75 said:


> I've never played World of Warcraft, but the trailers do make me interested in the movie enough to want to see it.
> 
> If this is one thing I may be worried about when it comes to the reception of the film, it would be the wider audience who are not familiar with World of Warcraft, or those who prefer a movie with a more..."black and white" morality.
> 
> ...



Actually, I think that's one of the main things that sets this apart from other "humans vs orcs" stories, and I have a bit more faith that people will appreciate that it's not so black and white.

As long as the story and dialogue is good.


----------



## Harbour (Nov 22, 2015)

Motherfucking Gromm


----------



## Huey Freeman (Nov 22, 2015)

Broxigar can rekt his ass


----------



## Melk (Nov 23, 2015)

if it has a good plot, has everything to be the new Lord of the Rings. 


A new epic franchise that has quality is required.


----------



## Catamount (Nov 27, 2015)

I've seen this cosplay video and thought it was worth posting.

BlizzardCon cosplay.
Even those most girls lack dangerous vibe, they are still sexy and did amazing job on the costumes.


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]ivt9V5P29IM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Harbour (Jan 24, 2016)

That looks pretty epic.

[YOUTUBE]6qEXq0cH3x0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 24, 2016)

War is coming


----------



## James Bond (Jan 24, 2016)

Doomhammer looks boss as fuck


----------



## TetraVaal (Jan 25, 2016)

This movie looks so fucking lame.

Those CGI effects are straight trash.

First time WETA has let me down since the dinosaur stampede in King Kong.


----------



## The World (Jan 25, 2016)




----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 26, 2016)




----------



## James Bond (Mar 21, 2016)

[YOUTUBE]8W9XYkLesOs[/YOUTUBE]

New TV spot, dat Gul'Dan


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Mar 21, 2016)

That CGI



Gonna bomb so hard.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 21, 2016)

grimm bathing in delusion


----------



## Huey Freeman (Mar 21, 2016)

He is a bleach fan


----------



## reiatsuflow (Mar 22, 2016)

As a grown ass man posting on an anime forum with an avatar of a manga aimed at 14 year olds, I think this looks too nerdy.

The tried and true formula of bridging nerd land with mainstream land is to show some tits, explosions and violence, which distracts normal people from laughing because classically trained british actors just spent ten minutes shouting at each other in dothraki. This movie looks so unabashed that I can't even watch the trailer without the bigger kid across the street slamming my face into the keyboard and giving me a wedgie.


----------



## James Bond (Mar 22, 2016)

reiatsuflow said:


> As a grown ass man posting on an anime forum with an avatar of a manga aimed at 14 year olds, I think this looks too nerdy.
> 
> The tried and true formula of bridging nerd land with mainstream land is to show some tits, explosions and violence, which distracts normal people from laughing because classically trained british actors just spent ten minutes shouting at each other in dothraki.



I really hope you are trolling.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Mar 22, 2016)

Weiss said:


> grimm bathing in delusion



You can't expect this to become a box office hit with unnacceptable CGI(would be passable 10 years ago). Especially after it gets 6/10 IMDB score and 30/100 Meta score a few days after its release.



The Mad King said:


> He is a bleach fan



Are you a whatever the fuck is in your Avy fan ?


----------



## reiatsuflow (Mar 22, 2016)

> I really hope you are trolling.




This is a warcraft thread. We should refer to it as ogreing out of respect.


----------



## The World (Mar 24, 2016)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> You can't expect this to become a box office hit with unnacceptable CGI(would be passable 10 years ago).


are you fucking kidding me?

ban yourself 

then kys






reiatsuflow said:


> This is a warcraft thread. We should refer to it as ogreing out of respect.


shutup 

get out


----------



## The World (Mar 24, 2016)

I think the problem is when everything looks so CGI

and they still have human actors acting on green screens

it starts to look fake

maybe one day we will have that perfect and smooth balance 

I still think it should have been all CGI but then it wouldn't bring in the big bucks

not when America is still backwards as fuck and thinks the only CGI movies that can be made can only be aimed at kids


----------



## reiatsuflow (Mar 25, 2016)

> not when America is still backwards as fuck and thinks the only CGI movies that can be made can only be aimed at kids



I think that's one of the biggest problems in America today. 

Not that Bernie 'socialist' Sanders and Donald 'socialist' Trump will address it!


----------



## RAGING BONER (Mar 25, 2016)

reiatsuflow said:


> This is a warcraft thread. We should refer to it as ogreing out of respect.



Trolls are honorary Horde members.

#TrollLivesMatter


----------



## The World (Mar 25, 2016)

reiatsuflow said:


> I think that's one of the biggest problems in America today.
> 
> Not that Bernie 'socialist' Sanders and Donald 'socialist' Trump will address it!



trump is half weeb

i believe it!


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Mar 27, 2016)

The World said:


> are you fucking kidding me?
> 
> ban yourself
> 
> ...



Thats one of the better ones. Gollum is still better, and that was 14 years ago. 

Did you see the more recent trailers ? That fucking dwarf looks so fake, as well the location they are in and those cgi crowds and the cgi castle and cgi everything.

Also Garona is horrible as fuck. Looks like a shitty halloween cosplay.


----------



## Finalbeta (Mar 28, 2016)

I'm so hyped for this


----------



## GRIMMM (Mar 28, 2016)

Gollum better?

  

Please tell me more.


----------



## Raidoton (Mar 29, 2016)

[YOUTUBE]V6c5YmnXchU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 29, 2016)

Im going to the cinema for this, i dont care


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Mar 29, 2016)

Weiss said:


> Im going to the cinema for this, i dont care



Same here

Been a fan since WC3 and WoW going even deeper into the universe had me hooked for years

Another Big Screen dream coming true (Like MCU and Pacific Rim)


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 29, 2016)

the future storylines only get better and better and more varied and deeper (WC3 > WC2 > WC1), so if this (WC1 adaptation) is just ok-ish/average, then its good enough


I just hope it doesnt bomb, so we get more


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Mar 29, 2016)

Weiss said:


> the future storylines only get better and better and more varied and deeper (WC3 > WC2 > WC1), so if this (WC1 adaptation) is just ok-ish/average, then its good enough
> 
> 
> I just hope it doesnt bomb, so we get more



Plague storyline would be VERY kid-friendly too


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Mar 30, 2016)

Does it seem as if this films shall be following the plots of the games, exactly, or is it following its own storyline? I have not played _World of Warcraft,_ but I have played the first three games, and it seems to be taking inspiration from the third game, since the first two games portrayed the orcs as unquestionably evil, while the humans were decidedly good, and it was not until the third game that evil humans and good orcs were introduced.


----------



## The World (Mar 31, 2016)

WC2 and WC3 is really where the stories shine


----------



## reaperunique (Mar 31, 2016)

At least it isn't Dragonball CGI


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Apr 4, 2016)

A couple of days ago some dude on 4chan claimed that he saw a screener. He answered many questions. Now he might be bullshitting or not but he says the film is actually very good. He said it is very brutal. Kinda lifted my spirits, still sceptical about it though. Trailers all look really bad.


----------



## GRIMMM (Apr 6, 2016)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> A couple of days ago some dude on 4chan claimed that he saw a screener. He answered many questions. Now he might be bullshitting or not but he says the film is actually very good. He said it is very brutal. Kinda lifted my spirits, still sceptical about it though. Trailers all look really bad.



You got any screens or posts archived? Would like to read them. If you could post or PM them it'd be appreciated, if you have them that is.


----------



## GRIMMM (Apr 19, 2016)

New trailer is up...

[YOUTUBE]Orw8CZpzIDU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 19, 2016)

it does the only thing that it's supposed to do


Look vizually amazing


----------



## Clowe (Apr 19, 2016)

Trailer was good, visually it looks great.

Terrible choice of music tho, what the hell?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 19, 2016)

If this movie does great then my 2016 expeditions were made


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 19, 2016)

the missing gross of  BvS better go to this movie


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 25, 2016)

> *Warcraft Movie PAX East Panel*
> Duncan Jones and Robert Kazinsky were at PAX east to talk about the Warcraft movie. They also had a  afterwards.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 4, 2016)

lets keep this thread alive


----------



## Finalbeta (May 4, 2016)

The hype is real


----------



## reaperunique (May 4, 2016)

Only about a month to go!


----------



## Jake CENA (May 8, 2016)

Will be surprised if this buries BvS in sales


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 8, 2016)




----------



## Huey Freeman (May 8, 2016)

TerminaTHOR said:


> Will be surprised if this buries BvS in sales


This could be JW of 2016

Reactions: Optimistic 2


----------



## Raidoton (May 12, 2016)

4 new clips:

Edit:


----------



## Raidoton (May 15, 2016)

More Clips and commentary:


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 15, 2016)

Sargeras? Okay this movie will be the highest grossing film of 2016 so far. Blizzard putting video game movies on the map

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## The World (May 15, 2016)

was that sargy? 

looked kind of like a satyr

hope he looks like this in his final "avatar" form


----------



## Butcher (May 15, 2016)

Is that Ragnar from Vikings as Lothar?


----------



## The World (May 15, 2016)

yup


----------



## James Bond (May 17, 2016)

Is it confirmed that was Sargeras, reminds me more of Illidan than Sargeras.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 18, 2016)




----------



## Seraphiel (May 24, 2016)

The movie is being savaged and compared to Super Mario Bros. and Battlefield Earth.

DEVESTATED
E
D
T
R
O
Y
E
D

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 24, 2016)

link ?


----------



## Seraphiel (May 24, 2016)

First reviews out



and



and


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 24, 2016)

fuck em all


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 24, 2016)

theres a saving grace though

the China gross of this will be HUGE

and I mean MONSTROUS, putting Avengers China gross to shame





> Note that Warcraft is three weeks out from release in China and these are only the 2nd day figures, whereas the FF7/AoU figures are four days prior to release:
> 
> Article in French
> 
> ...



this may tank in USA, but instead make in China more than top CBMs make in USA

rest of world could be somewhere middle

could still be looking at very nice profit even if reviews are sub-par


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 24, 2016)

I dont know if theres Chinese actors here or some other appeal but even without that - China is *nuts* over WoW, so that alone is a huge factor


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 24, 2016)

South Korea will put the Starcraft movie on the map


----------



## Lance (May 24, 2016)

This film just seems so generic and a mix-match between bunch of stuff.


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 24, 2016)

Lance said:


> This film just seems so generic and a mix-match between bunch of stuff.


Don't make me slap you right back into your dad's sack

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## The World (May 24, 2016)

Seraphiel said:


> First reviews out
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the comments in that first review say otherwise
they also mention how the reviewer is dumb and shoot down his credibility

the third review isn't even malicious and gives a fair critique


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (May 25, 2016)

What did I say ?

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 25, 2016)

we just need it to make money


China pls


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (May 25, 2016)

This vid : 

Sums up my thoughts exactly.




Weiss said:


> we just need it to make money
> 
> 
> China pls



It can make money. Lots of children will see and like this film.

Reactions: Dislike 4


----------



## Jake CENA (May 25, 2016)

I will still see it to know if these bitches are telling the truth


----------



## RAGING BONER (May 25, 2016)

so it's shit huh?_

fuuuuuuuuuuuuck_

__


----------



## GRIMMM (May 25, 2016)

The Guardian review is so terrible you'll have to laugh or you'll cry. The author is obviously some sort of SJW.

https://www.theguardian.com/film/2016/may/25/world-of-warcraft-the-beginning-review-end-already-nigh

I can see a recurring theme and that is "CGI bad" even though it is praised for being fantastic. I'm sure I'll enjoy it still because I know the lore but I'm beginning to think they should of done it fully animated.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (May 26, 2016)

If you make a film 90% CGI, I think for one you should make it perfect and two if you don't make it perfect, you should be ready for war because there will be people out there who will tear your film apart, shit on it, pour gasoline and burn it. Rightfully so.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 26, 2016)

audiences scores for this are much higher than critics so far


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (May 26, 2016)

Better than BvS atleast

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Raidoton (May 26, 2016)

Just saw the movie and it was awesome. This is really a movie that should be watched in cinema. The score and the visuals are just amazing. Especially the orc scenes. I was never bored when orcs were on screen and enjoyed most other scenes as well.

I never played a Warcraft game, unless you count Hearthstone, but I like epic fantasies. And as an epic fantasy, this movie delivers.


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 26, 2016)

So the guardian review called the movie racist, they equated the Alliance as white Europeans being invading by darkies then equate that to trump. Critics are as retarded as the people who believe them


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (May 27, 2016)

E-friend watched it yesterday:

- It had flaws, but was a decent fantasy movie overall


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 27, 2016)

the reaction (critics aside) Im seeing so far looks to be decent enough for a sequel especially if outside-US/China gross delivers


----------



## Melodie (May 27, 2016)

I watched the movie yesterday in the cinemas, and yes, it was good, the visuals were extraordinary, and it did seem appealing to audience that knows nothing of the franchise. The acting can be better at some parts. I think critics should look beyond  "it's a video game adaptation"

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1 | Optimistic 2


----------



## James Bond (May 27, 2016)

Fuck the early reviews, see for yourself and make you're own decision. Seeing it this Sunday and can't wait


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 27, 2016)

> *‘Warcraft’ Opens in First in 11 International Markets With $9.3 Million*

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## GRIMMM (May 27, 2016)

Seeing this on Sunday (midnight show) with @James Bond and some friends. A friend of ours went to the screening in London and offered us free tickets, but we couldn't attend due to prior commitments. He said the story was good but he wasn't convinced of the acting and thought the script could of been improved a bit. Apart from that he enjoyed it.

I will take on board what the critics say, but most of them have the same issues which seem overly critical of CGI movies. This is business as usual when CGI is overly present in movies. If it has it's flaws I will point them out as I'm not going to be a "blind fanboy" who believes the film can do no wrong. 

As for the initial numbers of viewers and money made, every Warcraft fan will more than likely go and see this regardless of reviews, so the numbers will be there. Trying to appeal to non-fans is the market they want to tap into. Hoping for sequels that can improve on the shortfalls of this movie and an Arthas movie can be created eventually.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 27, 2016)

if they can improve the sequel(s) and then in film ~3 bring out the *big* guns with Arthas, Thrall, Jaina, Sylvanas, Burning Legion and get it all right it be soo good


----------



## Hardcore (May 27, 2016)

It will definitely make lots of money. Haven't watched it yet but what is the likelihood of another part coming up?

Last I heard it depends on the success of this one.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (May 28, 2016)

It depends on how they define success. But I'm guessing if it reaches the 800 mil mark then they might consider a sequel.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 28, 2016)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> *800 mil*





Grimmjowsensei said:


> *might* consider a sequel


----------



## Swarmy (May 28, 2016)

If this one isn't successful we might never get a Starcraft movie


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 28, 2016)

Swarmy said:


> If this one isn't successful we might never get a Starcraft movie


That will be a horror movie for you watching the Terrana stomping the shit out of the Zerg


----------



## Swarmy (May 28, 2016)

The Mad King said:


> That will be a horror movie for you watching the Terrana stomping the shit out of the Zerg



Pfff I'd pay for a movie where they beat the shot out of infested Kerrigan


----------



## Jake CENA (May 28, 2016)

Will watch it later. All of us should pay and watch this thrice to donate and support. Lets do this! 

Im dying to see the Lich King


----------



## The World (May 28, 2016)

I always knew that cunty little bitch playing Khadgar would be a waste of air

ffs he's probably the most integral with the upcoming movies and they casted a cw level shithead to play him

here's hoping they recast when he gets old


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 28, 2016)

Khadgar is only important in Beyond the Dark Portal and then in WoD (lol) IIRC

not in second war or WC3


----------



## kluang (May 28, 2016)

If its a decent fantasy movie its good enough. What you guys want a movie, based on a game to be at LOTR level? Be realistic.


----------



## GRIMMM (May 29, 2016)

Short review from me.


> Warcraft movie... where to begin with my disappointment. I feel it was quite a let down and I didn't even have high hopes.
> 
> Visually it was fantastic, the world was created perfectly and looked immense, the orcs looked beyond amazing as did all the fight scenes. The spells were terrific and true to the game. The little hidden easter eggs were a nice touch too. The CGI studio really did themselves proud.
> 
> ...



EDIT: It's no longer 3am in the morning and I'm not tired and grumpy anymore. I thought I'd update this. I have to say that if you ignore the Lore changes the movie is actually a really decent fantasy movie. I really can't commend Industrial Light & Magic enough for their part in the movie as the CGI was absolutely top notch. Everything from the orcs, to the spells, to the world looked fantastic.

All in all, with the Lore changes overlooked, the movie wasn't as bad as it's being made out to be. I'd give it a 6-7/10 overall disregarding changing the Warcraft story.


----------



## Jake CENA (May 30, 2016)

It was a highly enjoyable movie. Too bad there were a lot of characters who got gg but there will be a sequel for sure. 

I thought the demon was Illidan for a second i went all holy shit on my seat.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (May 30, 2016)

The Mad King said:


> That will be a horror movie for you watching the Terrana stomping the shit out of the Zerg



You do know if they adapt the novels or games properly, Zerg would be shit stomping everyone sans the UED in BW


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 30, 2016)

most important thing for the StarCraft movie adaptation is to get Raynor casting right + get an actress for Kerrigan who has dat ass


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (May 30, 2016)

Actually, I'm hoping they prioritize choosing Kerrigan's actress that has dat ass and Mengsk. A proper Mengsk would be great.

Oh and fucking Tassadar. Tassadar, Fenix and Aldaris.


----------



## James Bond (May 30, 2016)

The easter eggs in the movie were very cool and the CGI/Orcs looked almost perfect (Gul'dan bamf) but the lore changes didn't sit too well with me but the movie overall was enjoyable.

Was severely outnumbered by Alliance scum at the showing :'(

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 30, 2016)

James Bond said:


> Was severely outnumbered by Alliance scum at the showing :'(


Lok'tar ogar brother


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (May 30, 2016)

Arthas movie plz


----------



## kluang (May 31, 2016)

Weiss said:


> most important thing for the StarCraft movie adaptation is to get Raynor casting right + get an actress for Kerrigan who has dat ass



And get a Korean actor to play the PC char, the Magistrate


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Jun 2, 2016)

Hoping to see this in the weekend with two of my friends

As we have been Warcraft-fans and WoW-players for most of our adult life this will be an interesting experience


----------



## Ryxus of the North (Jun 2, 2016)

Finally saw this yesterday.

I liked it (might be because I just recently started playing again), but I felt like it's not a good movie. Felt the same thing with BvS as for me it felt like that the movie (for lack of a better word) had no structure, like as if the scenes were just put together one after the other (the transitions were really, reeeeeaaaaly wierd).

*Spoiler*: __ 



I liked the magic (based mage player here) and the fight scenes although I hoped to see some shamanistic stuff from the Orc.

Gul'dan without the robe with his bone protrusions looked cool af.

I think it was when that lone murloc went "mrglglglgl" at the brigde that I knew I was gonne like this film almost regardless of what comes next, but still a few things besides the afromentioned structure left a thorn in my sides.

For example when they're going from SW to Karazhan they fly over some snowy mountains I muttered under my breath that these fuckers are going the wrong way.

I had hoped they'd use  the scene when it is revealed that it's Medivh who opens the portal from Azeroth straight from the novel The Last Guardian think it would have been way more effective.

Also Garona killing Lane felt lackluster wherein in the book she kills him (he doesn't see it coming) on her own will (albeit she's feeling guilty and sad for it) after gaining his trust during the siege of SW.

Oh and I'm assuming Thrall's mom let's him go on the river near the Swamp of Sorrows how the fuck does he end up near Durnhole withouth dying 10x on the ride.




Still I like it enough to hope for a sequels.


----------



## SpiRo (Jun 2, 2016)

Visually fascinating. Lorewise horrible.


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 2, 2016)

Ryxus of the North said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Also Garona killing Lane felt lackluster wherein in the book she kills him (he doesn't see it coming) on her own will (albeit she's feeling guilty and sad for it) after gaining his trust during the siege of SW.




*Spoiler*: __ 



Actually that's not true at all in game lore.  She was under complete mind control from the Shadow Council and her guilt is because she feels she should have been able to beat the mind control.  The Garona stuff in WoD is a highlight to that in the prime timeline.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SpiRo (Jun 2, 2016)

Ryxus of the North said:


> I liked the magic (based mage player here) and the fight scenes although I hoped to see some shamanistic stuff from the Orc.


Elements abandoned orc Shamans  at that time because they slaughtered Draenei. Those who wanted became Warlocks after that, like Gul'dan.


----------



## Ryxus of the North (Jun 3, 2016)

Nemesis said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Actually that's not true at all in game lore.  She was under complete mind control from the Shadow Council and her guilt is because she feels she should have been able to beat the mind control.  The Garona stuff in WoD is a highlight to that in the prime timeline.


Huh... it may were well be the same in the book my memory is a bit fuzzy, good to know.



SpiRo said:


> Elements abandoned orc Shamans at that time because they slaughtered Draenei. Those who wanted became Warlocks after that, like Gul'dan.



I hoped to see some remnant like Drek'Thar, but oh well.

Also the person who meets 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Khadgar as he goes into that black obelisk looking thing was that supposed to be Aegwynn (don't remember what was the name and saw it dubbed)?


----------



## The World (Jun 3, 2016)

did they have tornheart and the cipher of damnation? or are they saving that for sequel?


----------



## SpiRo (Jun 3, 2016)

Ryxus of the North said:


> Huh... it may were well be the same in the book my memory is a bit fuzzy, good to know.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Drek'Thar also lost his connection with elements. Gul'dan severed it even further later. They gray warrior that followed Durotan to meeting could be Drek'Thar. 

I can't remember anything about that box but my guess is that she indeed was Aegwynn.


----------



## Ryxus of the North (Jun 3, 2016)

^You're right. Btw I'm pretty sure Grom was in this, was pretty wierd how they didn't mention his name.



The World said:


> did they have tornheart and the cipher of damnation? or are they saving that for sequel?



They had neither as far as I can recall, the only orc magic user was Gul'dan.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## The World (Jun 3, 2016)

probably saving Grom for the third movie when Thrall is old enough


----------



## James Bond (Jun 3, 2016)

Grom was in the movie, he just didn't say a single fucking thing but you should've seen his unique armor/weapon at some points in the film.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 3, 2016)

Groms time comes later, not during WC1 era


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 3, 2016)

Imagine if this started with the WoA and the final act we see Broxigar final stand


----------



## Pocalypse (Jun 4, 2016)

@Weiss

What is this film about? Is it based on a game or something? Serious question, lay it out for me


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 4, 2016)

its WarCraft

orcs vs humans

based on a bunch of games - this one on WarCraft 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 4, 2016)

also I saw this today:

well the visuals were amazing, any complains about bad CGI are bs

the story is kind of mediocre I guess (not terrible), in part due to the inevitable cut/editing issues and time constrains and having to set up the world for all viewers, but in part also because tbh the WC1 story is basic af - its just orcs vs humans .. its pretty much the most boring part of all WarCraft franchise, even WC2 is more expanded and in WC3/WotA/some of the WoW expansions is where you get the epic massiveness with fan favorite scenes and characters and as more and more races/beings/vilains/evil get involved


if they even managed to make orcs vs humans (and some Medivh) engaging here then my hopes for stuff like Third War, Burning Legion, Scourge, Arthas, Kalimdor/elf/dragon flights, Old Gods, Titans etc. is high

just please keep making these movies without lowering the bar


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Jun 5, 2016)

CGI was great, plot and character development was lacking

But since it was a setup thats okay really

Orcs were savage and the fel magic scenes were creepy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GRIMMM (Jun 5, 2016)

One of my friends summed up his thoughts on why the movie was lacking. I feel the pacing issue and lack of character development are actually fair points. It was a lot of ground to cover for one movie.



> The fundamental issue with Warcraft is that they tried to deal with too much of the story in one sitting, most of my gripes can be traced back to this. The pacing, the movie never slowed down enough for any real character development. This worked fine on a movie like Fury Road which was essentially one chase scene but less so in Warcraft which should be a huge overarching fantasy saga. Because of this I never really felt invested in any of the characters aside from Durotan. Another issue was the actual story itself, I understand that taking liberties with certain characters or events around is something that happens whenever anything gets adapted for the big screen but I was surprised by how few of these changes were required or even made sense within the context of the film itself. It felt like they were desperate to keep the running time down and looked to cut corners whenever they could without ever considering whether or not the final product would actually benefit from from being the size it was. I wish someone had took a step back and reign it in but no...


----------



## reaperunique (Jun 5, 2016)

Just saw it. I honestly for the love of my mother cannot understand the problems people have with this movie.
It was a 10/10 for me. I have only played the RTS game for a few hours like a decade ago and could still perfectly follow. Sure there were terms used but none that didn't become clear in the movie AND that were relevant.

The CGI, oh my dear holy Jibbers crabst, it was excellent. I cannot wait for the next one which MUST come!

It's a watch if love the fantasy genre and like cool battles. I really recommend everyone to go watch it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 5, 2016)

honestly the basic blocks of a fantasy movie were all done solid and the visuals were 10/10

it could have used more time to establish everything and maybe a better plot (but maybe  thats just me since I just want to skip the WC1/WC2 stuff and get to the best parts), but that can all get better next movie


also Lothar actor was gr8


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 6, 2016)

> *Warcraft Movie Box Office Update*
> The Warcraft Movie continues to do well internationally, with  updated numbers for this weekend:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 6, 2016)

While the roots are always Orc vs Humans I feel like it shouldn't have started on this... The scourge would have been a great trilogy


----------



## reaperunique (Jun 6, 2016)

The Mad King said:


> While the roots are always Orc vs Humans I feel like it shouldn't have started on this... The scourge would have been a great trilogy


Who knows, if the first movies do well, we might get more? So far the movie is doing smashing internationally.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jun 6, 2016)

So much Warcraft jargon being thrown around. My head might explode.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jun 7, 2016)

The Mad King said:


> While the roots are always Orc vs Humans I feel like it shouldn't have started on this... The scourge would have been a great trilogy


the audience needs a human element to relate to so an Arthas trilogy from youth to Lich King would be better...plus it already has the love story that Hollywood loves (with the bonus love triangle) built right into it.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 7, 2016)

what love triangle ?

KaelThas you mean ? Jaina barely paid any attention to him and hasnt seen him since she left Dalaran studies


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jun 7, 2016)

you're right; there's absolutely no way they'd play _that_ up.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 7, 2016)

idk, I thik theyre more likely to go with Jaina/Thrall hints if anything


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Jun 7, 2016)

Magnum Miracles said:


> So much Warcraft jargon being thrown around. My head might explode.



SELAMA ASHAL'ANORE


----------



## Swarmy (Jun 7, 2016)

Hyperion1O1 said:


> SELAMA ASHAL'ANORE



Excuse you


----------



## Suigetsu (Jun 7, 2016)

So I heard they are giving it very bad reviews on Rotten tomaTOES?
hmmm loads of spanish speaking reviewers, I did not like the cinematography but now I am officially intrigued.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 7, 2016)

Critics are the scum on the entertainment business just mad they couldn't land a real journalism job, not even a tabloid's writer, who have insecurity issues because their parents didn't approve of their efforts.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Ryxus of the North (Jun 8, 2016)

That 18% RT score is some bullshit.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Suigetsu (Jun 8, 2016)

I find it fishy, have to wait till the movie come out to see the truth of it. Altought what I have seen of the cinematography I have not really liked it.
Who am I kiddin, I am probably not gonna watch it anyways.


----------



## The World (Jun 8, 2016)

kill yoself

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Suigetsu (Jun 8, 2016)

The World said:


> kill yoself


You know that's not going to happen.
But what can happen is that you could change my mind about going to see it.


----------



## Krory (Jun 9, 2016)

Seems shit reviews can't keep it down -  it made $46 million on its opening day in China, making it one of the biggest openings in China to date. Bested by Furious 7 still, but Warcraft has now beaten Age of Ultron, The Force Awakens, Civil War and Transformers: Age of Extinction.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 9, 2016)

not bad

how much did F7 make total in China ?


----------



## Ryxus of the North (Jun 9, 2016)

Suigetsu said:


> But what can happen is that you could change my mind about going to see it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The World (Jun 9, 2016)

Jubilee said:


> Seems shit reviews can't keep it down -  it made $46 million on its opening day in China, making it one of the biggest openings in China to date. Bested by Furious 7 still, but Warcraft has now beaten Age of Ultron, The Force Awakens, Civil War and Transformers: Age of Extinction.


it was probably that chinese High Elf
that was like catnip to them


----------



## Swarmy (Jun 9, 2016)

Gonna see it tomorrow  For someone that never played WC 1 and 2 it'll be interesting to see how it all began


----------



## The World (Jun 9, 2016)

why is it in all the trailers Durotan doesn't have his signature frostwolf pelt?
I guess they completely changed his lore backstory then?


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jun 9, 2016)

probably hasn't killed it yet


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 9, 2016)

The BBC Critic actually came out and said he liked the movie.  So it isn't like there is unanimous hate going around.  Though I think some of the critic low scores are a mix of critic snobbery and backlash against no review rule that the makers had for a long time.  Saying that everyone who I know and has watched the movie has praised it.  Sure it isn't Oscar material but they give it a solid 7 - 8/10.  (Doesn't help that of the main critics that have trashed this movie.  One was trying to compare it to GoT, another to the Avengers and the third gave Dragonball Evolution a 4/5)



Swarmy said:


> Gonna see it tomorrow  For someone that never played WC 1 and 2 it'll be interesting to see how it all began



Honestly the movie is its own thing.  The main theme is there but there is enough differences for you to go out and read the books based on that era (Since the first two games have had retcons galore happen since they were out)

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Swarmy (Jun 9, 2016)

Nemesis said:


> Honestly the movie is its own thing.  The main theme is there but there is enough differences for you to go out and read the books based on that era (Since the first two games have had retcons galore happen since they were out)



I see, well I doubt I'll read the books anyway since my favourite era is the one from WC 3. Are there any books about the time of the old gods and the aqir?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 9, 2016)

If the do Sylvannas Justice in future installments imma send Duncan a crate of beer every month for the rest of his life

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Butcher (Jun 9, 2016)

Suigetsu said:


> Who am I kiddin, I am probably not gonna watch it anyways.


I'll watch it if Ragnar's character acts a lot like his Viking's character.

If not, I have literally no interest in the film.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Detective (Jun 9, 2016)

There is a great quality Chinese subtitled screener out on the net.

Thank God I watched that instead of seeing this in theatres.

It was basically a Cutscenes movie on YT that you forward through to see the end

Clusterfuck/10

Reactions: Like 2 | Disagree 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Butcher (Jun 10, 2016)

You know, until last week, I thought this was an adaption of World of Warcraft.

Didn't know WoW and Warcraft were two completely separate things


----------



## Harbour (Jun 10, 2016)

Movie is easily 7/10.
Story is 6.5/10, Acting is 7/10, Action and Visual is 9/10, Editing/Directing is 5.5/10. It wasnt bad as some shitheads say.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## The World (Jun 10, 2016)

RAGING BONER said:


> probably hasn't killed it yet


he killed his direwolf when he was a boy

he accidentally went into a bloodlusted rage trying to protect his mom and killed his best friend too /SADFACE


----------



## The World (Jun 10, 2016)

The Mad King said:


> If the do Sylvannas Justice in future installments imma send Duncan a crate of beer every month for the rest of his life


what is your obsession with this bitch?

I think you really do wanna fuck a corpse of a high elf cosplayer


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 10, 2016)

may the Dark Lady watch over you !


----------



## The World (Jun 10, 2016)

shutup flutter

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 10, 2016)



Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 10, 2016)

The World said:


> what is your obsession with this bitch?
> 
> I think you really do wanna fuck a corpse of a high elf cosplayer


If that cosplayer was Vampybitme of course


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Jun 11, 2016)

and so another transformers tier franchise is constructed from the cultural detritus

Reactions: Dislike 2


----------



## The World (Jun 11, 2016)

get out


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Jun 11, 2016)



Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## The World (Jun 11, 2016)

did you even see it or are you just in here to rustle jimmies?


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Jun 11, 2016)

the second one


----------



## The World (Jun 11, 2016)




----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Jun 11, 2016)




----------



## Melodie (Jun 11, 2016)

Nighty said:


> and so another transformers tier franchise is constructed from the cultural detritus



no


----------



## Sferr (Jun 11, 2016)

It was a bad movie. Did not enjoy it whatsoever despite being a Warcraft fan.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Jun 11, 2016)

RIPcraft

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Jun 11, 2016)

based


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 11, 2016)

it made like 140-150M already in China I think

sequel confirmed

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Jun 11, 2016)

if I kill myself in the theatre can I stop the sequel do you think?

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Swarmy (Jun 11, 2016)

Saw it yesterday, I must admit I wasn't impressed at all... The effects were nice but the whole movie felt like several action cinematics glued together by a thin almost transparent plot 

All and all 6/10


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Jun 11, 2016)

Weiss said:


> it made like 140-150M already in China I think
> 
> sequel confirmed



Unless the US numbers come in big, the sequel isn't confirmed. If it bombs in US, no matter how big it is in china there won't be a sequel.

Reactions: Dislike 2


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 11, 2016)

wrong

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Swarmy (Jun 11, 2016)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> Unless the US numbers come in big, the sequel isn't confirmed. If it bombs in US, no matter how big it is in china there won't be a sequel.



Idk they seemed pretty confident about a sequel with that ending


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Jun 11, 2016)

more seriously: China is 50% at most, 25% usually (depends what kind of deal they struck) so cut that number in half at least

box office numbers are complete black magic, hollywood accounting is only just barely predictable, usually to break even on a summer blockbuster like this you want the global number to be about thrice the quote unquote budget which accounts for marketing and the fact that foreign markets don't pay out as much

It depends where the market percentages are of course but I'd wager that Warcraft probably needs to make ~500m plus globally to break even for sure, if it gets upwards of 600m then a sequel will definitely be on the table

anything significantly higher than that is icing on the cake for blizzard films or w/e

to confirm a sequel you probably want something like this:

2-300m domestic
3-500m foreign

so essentially you need to sell 10m+ seats in america

WoW at its best was well over that so best case scenario where everyone who's ever played wow (we'll say that warcraft and wow share the same audience although this is not technically true) goes off to see this movie they might have already won, which sucks

on the other hand current wow players is only like 6-7m so you'd need to make up another 3-4m in complete randoms who aren't as invested in warcraft as a franchise and this still doesn't account for the fact that most likely not everyone who plays wow will see warcraft

tl;dr its plausible but the negative word of mouth certainly won't help it

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 11, 2016)

i will fuck you Nightbringer 



WarCraft Part 2 - Thrall
WarCraft Part 3 - Arthas

here we come


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 11, 2016)

Nighty said:


> the negative word of mouth certainly won't help it


but the word of mouth is mostly positive in contrast to the critics

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 11, 2016)

also, Pacific Rim got a sequel due to China 

and it made $411M

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Jun 11, 2016)

Weiss said:


> but the word of mouth is mostly positive in contrast to the critics



critics = word of mouth in the internet era 

I don't trust any random schmuk like u to tell me its good for realsies because ur a bunch of plebs

if pasta or someone said yo this movie is gr8 then I might believe him but he could also just be super fucking high


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 11, 2016)

critics are critics

word of mouth refers to movie goer reactions

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 11, 2016)

if I see this on the big screen ever I can die happy

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Jun 11, 2016)

Weiss said:


> also, Pacific Rim got a sequel due to China
> 
> and it made $411M



no, pacific rim got a sequel due to merchandising and fan hype over half a decade 

is warcraft mech a thing? I actually don't know

I guess a wow subscription kind of is 



Weiss said:


> critics are critics
> 
> word of mouth refers to movie goers



word of mouth refers to buzz about anything

when you mention my stunning box office breakdown to someone that's positive word of mouth about me for instance

same with movies

whatever people talk about when the topic of warcraft comes up is the word of mouth

and right now the word of mouth is "critics didn't like this movie, it's complete shit" which is easily disseminated and regurgitated by people like me who desperately want this movie to fail badly

Reactions: Funny 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 11, 2016)

"critics are retarded, movie is easily at least 7/10" 




Nighty said:


> people like me who desperately want this movie to fail badly


i hope u die in agony

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Jun 11, 2016)

stay mad tbh

anyway I've debunked all the myths so now you just have objective facts to look at

I take my leave

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Swarmy (Jun 11, 2016)

You 2 should kiss


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 11, 2016)

huey get in here lets deal with this alliance wench Nighty

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Jun 11, 2016)

Nighty said:


> more seriously: China is 50% at most, 25% usually (depends what kind of deal they struck) so cut that number in half at least
> 
> box office numbers are complete black magic, hollywood accounting is only just barely predictable, usually to break even on a summer blockbuster like this you want the global number to be about thrice the quote unquote budget which accounts for marketing and the fact that foreign markets don't pay out as much
> 
> ...



You also have to account in the fact that with the sequel people will know what to expect this time around. So if this film doesn't get any upvotes from the general movie goers and critics(which seems like the case), then it is almost a guarantee that the next film bomb even harder due to bad word of mouth. Less people will be inclined to see it.

If this film does barely ok in the box office, the sequel won't interest  the studio because they'll realize won't make much money out of it. At least not the desired amount.

I think this film will do 350-400(tops) foreign and 200-ish domestic, which might be enough to guarantee a sequel sadly.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Skaddix (Jun 11, 2016)

China is saving this which is doubly important. When you consider Legendary is owned by a Chinese Company.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jun 11, 2016)

thank god for that one Chinese sorcerer Elf thing


----------



## Suigetsu (Jun 11, 2016)

> China is saving this


Muhhh china is saving this 

let's see how this turns out.


----------



## The World (Jun 11, 2016)

nighty why would you want this movie to fail? video game movies need to be the next big thing

in 20 years time I want to see Dark Souls on the big screen and see Artorias dank back stabbing the protag over and over


----------



## Suigetsu (Jun 11, 2016)

The World said:


> nighty why would you want this movie to fail? *video game movies need to be the next big thing*
> 
> in 20 years time I want to see Dark Souls on the big screen and see Artorias dank back stabbing the protag over and over



But for them to be the next big thing they need to be GOOD, and this movie is looking up to be everything but it. What do you think this is? You make it sound like they are entitled to it, Zogg off. They want it? They better earn it!


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 11, 2016)

Detective said:


> There is a great quality Chinese subtitled screener out on the net.
> 
> Thank God I watched that instead of seeing this in theatres.
> 
> ...


Sorry Fam gotta give you this L


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 11, 2016)

Nighty said:


> if I kill myself in the theatre can I stop the sequel do you think?


No but you'd save us from having to read your  posts 


Got your back Flutter

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The World (Jun 12, 2016)

Suigetsu said:


> But for them to be the next big thing they need to be GOOD, and this movie is looking up to be everything but it. What do you think this is? You make it sound like they are entitled to it, Zogg off. They want it? They better earn it!


zogg off? shut up nerd

neither you nor I have seen this

it could still be good or at least decent

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Jun 12, 2016)

The World said:


> nighty why would you want this movie to fail? video game movies need to be the next big thing
> 
> in 20 years time I want to see Dark Souls on the big screen and see Artorias dank back stabbing the protag over and over



I'd prefer a dark souls series tbqh


----------



## Suigetsu (Jun 12, 2016)

The World said:


> zogg off? shut up nerd
> 
> neither you nor I have seen this
> 
> it could still be good or at least decent


True but the movie is sure getting a propa smack by Da critics AND everyone else that has seen it!
Specially by Detective who's opinion in all things cinematic and film I respect very much.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Jun 12, 2016)

I've seen the first 1.5 hours of the film. Its shit. Plot is weak. Characters are too one dimensional. Acting is mediocre. Every piece of weapon, armor and location looks fake. Everything looks like theatre decor.

Reactions: Dislike 2


----------



## The World (Jun 12, 2016)

you've been spouting that same rhetoric before the movie was even released

in fact you've been spouting that same garbage before anything of this movie was released


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 12, 2016)

there is plenty of positive fan reactions


and Detective can suck my big green orc dick on this one

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Jun 12, 2016)

The World said:


> you've been spouting that same rhetoric before the movie was even released
> 
> in fact you've been spouting that same garbage before anything of this movie was released



Well its a good thing I turned out to be right. 

What about you ? Have you seen the film ?


----------



## Detective (Jun 12, 2016)

Weiss said:


> there is plenty of positive fan reactions
> 
> 
> and Detective can suck my big green orc dick on this one



Sorry fam, not into Futa characters

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Jun 12, 2016)

Weiss said:


> also, Pacific Rim got a sequel due to China
> 
> and it made $411M



PACIFIC RIM IS GETTING A SEQUEL??

*plays More than a Feeling

Now if we can only get a Dredd sequel

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Swarmy (Jun 12, 2016)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> I've seen the first 1.5 hours of the film. Its shit. Plot is weak. Characters are too one dimensional. Acting is mediocre. Every piece of weapon, armor and location looks fake. Everything looks like theatre decor.



A friend compared it to LOTR


----------



## Jake CENA (Jun 12, 2016)

This shit has a higher chance of getting a sequel than X-Men: Apocalypse


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 12, 2016)

Arthas movie will blow LotR away

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## J★J♥ (Jun 12, 2016)

Ok I will be as fair as possible.

SGI 9/10
Actors 8/10
Dialogue 1/10
Plot 0/10 Absolute TRASH
They also branded fell magic like Fell: "Oooh the fell" "fell is so turrible " "Oh no not the fell" fuck that.. Its like they are talking about Coca Cola or something.

Movie was extremely unpleasant to me. It took me several attempts to watch it because i was turning it off. Dialogue and plot is way more important than actors and sgi and I dread that fell brand. I'll give the movie 0.5 out of 10.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 12, 2016)

A whole lot of BvS fans in this thread trying to bring their pent up sexual aggression in here.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Jun 12, 2016)

Swarmy said:


> A friend compared it to LOTR



Yeah some blizzdrones are trying to market it as "LOTR of this age."
Its not even Hobbit of this age. Its just a bland popcorn flick and not even good at that.


----------



## The World (Jun 12, 2016)

it has little in common with LOTR besides being a fantasy and sharing certain tropes


----------



## The World (Jun 12, 2016)

J★J♥ said:


> Ok I will be as fair as possible.
> 
> SGI 9/10
> Actors 8/10
> ...


>turning it off

stop watching bad camrips

and SGI? really

First word in your "review" and I can already tell you're a moron


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Jun 12, 2016)



Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Suigetsu (Jun 12, 2016)

I heard it looks like bad cosplay.

The mistake here is that they did not did it animated.
It could had been a reinasance of cgi animated films of serious tone rather than for kids.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 12, 2016)

Grim, Nighty, suigetsu, and co? It's true what they say about tumors, that it spreads like wildfire!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Detective (Jun 12, 2016)

This was basically a CGI Battlefield Earth

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Suigetsu (Jun 12, 2016)

The Mad King said:


> Grim, Nighty, suigetsu, and co? It's true what they say about tumors, that it spreads like wildfire!!


This wasnt because someone else told me, this is because I watched the trailers and I have enough cinematic knowledge to know what the fuck is what.

I am sorry but the mike bay like cinematography of "in your face" doesnt wow me like it does others and it is very well known that I am hard as fuck to satisfy. I also like subtle stuff and for what I have looked at, this doesnt look very subtle to speak off.

I really wanted this movie to look good, I really did trust me. But I am not going to like something that I just dont. :/
I would have preferred a Warcraft 3 move thought.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 12, 2016)

Suigetsu said:


> This wasnt because someone else told me, this is because I watched the trailers and I have enough cinematic knowledge to know what the fuck is what.
> 
> I am sorry but the mike bay like cinematography of "in your face" doesnt wow me like it does others and it is very well known that I am hard as fuck to satisfy. I also like subtle stuff and for what I have looked at, this doesnt look very subtle to speak off.
> 
> ...


Let me get this straight because you watch a lot of movies you have the expertise and the know how that makes your opinion greater than everyone else here?


----------



## Suigetsu (Jun 12, 2016)

The Mad King said:


> Let me get this straight because you watch a lot of movies you have the expertise and the know how that makes your opinion greater than everyone else here?



You got it wrong.

Because I watch a lot of movies it has allowed me to know and understand what I like and what I dont like in movies.

And warcraft has a lot of traits that movies that I dont like happen to have.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 12, 2016)

Suigetsu said:


> You got it wrong.
> 
> Because I watch a lot of movies it has allowed me to know and understand what I like and what I dont like in movies.
> 
> And warcraft has a lot of traits that movies that I dont like happen to have.


Well that's your opinion which doesn't make it factual , and it's in my opinion your taste sounds like absolutely terrible but I think several other people opinion may agree with me.
Not like you didn't enter he movie with a bias opinion already.


This movie is decent not terrible


----------



## Suigetsu (Jun 12, 2016)

The Mad King said:


> Well t*hat's your opinion* which doesn't make it factual , and *it's in my opinion your taste sounds like absolutely terrible *but I think several other people opinion may agree with me.
> Not like you didn't enter he movie with a bias opinion already.
> 
> 
> This movie is decent not terrible




classic, Muhh opinion is better than yours!
Seriously?
Even thought I agree with you in the sense of having your own opinion being different than mine you seem to forget one thing.

The movies that I like are actually good ones and not bluckbuster soda pop/trash food fests. Warcraft attempted to catter to that market and it ended up biting it in the rear.

I am of the school that says "show, dont tell. Use the camera to tell your story and not just moving it for the sake of moving it and be innovative, always keep pushing for new grounds and find different ways to tell your story. Altought what at the end is the most important for me its the story.

The  several other people that seem to agree with me on these are the cinephiles of this section so if you align me with them I guess that is a good thing for me.

Now I am NOT saying that you should not like this movie nor that you cant like it. I am just saying that it is my opinion BASED on the trailers AND on people that I trust which has let me to believe this.
Dont get mad at me if your movie bombs daught, it's not my fault. So dont get mad at me.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 13, 2016)

> Warcraft is up to $156M in China, setting a new record for an opening weekend.
> It also set the record for fastest to 1B rmb, beating the old record holder, Furious 7.
> Warcraft also set a new record for IMAX showings, making $20M and passing the old $17M record held by Ultron.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Jun 13, 2016)

The Mad King said:


> Well that's your opinion which doesn't make it factual , and it's in my opinion your taste sounds like absolutely terrible but I think several other people opinion may agree with me.
> Not like you didn't enter he movie with a bias opinion already.
> 
> 
> This movie is decent not terrible



Anyone who thinks this movie is decent has terrible taste in film, or has very very low standarts or a diehard warcraft fan.
Did you like transformers, battleship or Pacific Rim by any chance ?

Reactions: Like 1 | Dislike 2


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 13, 2016)

wow, he talking shit about _*Pacific Rim*_ now ?

human trash

Reactions: Like 2 | Dislike 1


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Jun 13, 2016)

pacific rim was actually good

unlike the other two you mentioned

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## The World (Jun 13, 2016)

pacific rim was "gud" for like 15 mins, basically the ending sequence

so no it wasn't good

that's like saying any movie with a few decent scenes is a good movie

Transformers 3 had a great ending sequence but the movie was still dumb af

Reactions: Dislike 2


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Jun 13, 2016)

objectively incorrect opinion tbh

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## J★J♥ (Jun 13, 2016)

The World said:


> >turning it off
> 
> stop watching bad camrips
> 
> ...


I watched it HD. I also was in theater and walked out in 10 minutes and you are a fucking idiot.

Reactions: Dislike 2


----------



## The World (Jun 13, 2016)

>camrip
like HD matters

shut the fuck up

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## The World (Jun 13, 2016)

Nighty said:


> objectively incorrect opinion tbh


why are you so turrible?

Reactions: Optimistic 1 | Dislike 2


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Jun 13, 2016)

I learnt it from you

Reactions: Creative 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Vault (Jun 13, 2016)

There truly is no allegiance in this thread. Funny as fuck how people can't have opposing views without it turning nasty.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 13, 2016)

It's like this thread needs chemo


----------



## Swarmy (Jun 13, 2016)

They should have made StarCraft movie instead  At least then they'll attract fans from more franchises

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 13, 2016)

You literally want to see a ton of inconsistencies in a movie?

They should have made an original plot or
Started it off at WC3 or even WoW. Too
Much to digest.

It wasn't bad it's a solid 7/10 but just my 2c

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Suigetsu (Jun 13, 2016)

Vault said:


> There truly is no allegiance in this thread. Funny as fuck how people can't have opposing views without it turning nasty.


Oh you should see the pokemon threads.
Have a different opinion and they go batshit insane.

At least here you got many different opinions and people is free of showing them, regardless of the movie in question.



Swarmy said:


> They should have made StarCraft movie instead  At least then they'll attract fans from more franchises


And in CGI, and without the kerrigan forced romance BS.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Swarmy (Jun 13, 2016)

Suigetsu said:


> And in CGI, and without the kerrigan forced romance BS.



They could have just made Ghost into a movie

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 13, 2016)

I rather all new heroes for a Starcraft movie. Only Nova I would tolerate as a main character


----------



## Suigetsu (Jun 13, 2016)

Yes a Nova movie would be good, starcraft ghost would have made an excellent cgi movie.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 13, 2016)

SC2 lore fell off in HotS there was zero reason and logic in turning Kerrigan back to the QoB especially after all Raynor had to do in WoL.
What would have made more sense is Tychus becoming infested and become a host for the over mind.

In LoTV you see clearly blizzard wrote themselves into a corner.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## The World (Jun 13, 2016)

manatees write for blizz now

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DarkTorrent (Jun 14, 2016)

now I know what asoiaf fans feel everytime they watch GoT


----------



## Suigetsu (Jun 14, 2016)

The World said:


> manatees write for blizz now


Giant space manatees with shrimp heads that live in the warp version for blizzard...
Seriously I still cannotunderstand how blizz could fuck it up so much.

And I agree Tychus should had become the infested incarnation for the hivemind. Would had been so cool.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 14, 2016)

Blizzard is the fucking best 


where did they pull a gem like Overwatch from I will never know

Reactions: Like 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Jun 14, 2016)

The Mad King said:


> SC2 lore fell off in HotS there was zero reason and logic in turning Kerrigan back to the QoB especially after all Raynor had to do in WoL.
> What would have made more sense is Tychus becoming infested and become a host for the over mind.
> 
> In LoTV you see clearly blizzard wrote themselves into a corner.



_Hey bro, why the fuck would you turn Kerrigan from a sexy bug bitch to a boring human. Cmon, thats not sexy
You're right bro, how do we turn her back_
*cue Blizzard boardroom
_We need to turn Kerrigan back into her sexy bug bitch form_
*Blizz spits out HotS


----------



## The World (Jun 14, 2016)

Weiss said:


> Blizzard is the fucking best
> 
> 
> where did they pull a gem like Overwatch from I will never know


by watching alot of pixar films and then copypasting TF2's gameplay?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 14, 2016)

the human and horse armor was shit, they needed to have redesigned it for cinema

Also, dominic cooper was bored as fuck

everythign else visually was perfect


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 14, 2016)

The World said:


> by watching alot of pixar films and then copypasting TF2's gameplay?


you havent played it dipshit

Reactions: Like 1 | Dislike 2


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jun 14, 2016)

Vault said:


> There truly is no allegiance in this thread. Funny as fuck how people can't have opposing views without it turning nasty.



I cannot speak for everyone, but I am a fan of both Marvel and DC comics, a fan of both _Star Trek_ and _Star Wars,_ and I see no reason why other people cannot be fans of both, as well, and I always am very polite and respectful when I have a different opinion from what another person has.



Swarmy said:


> They should have made StarCraft movie instead At least then they'll attract fans from more franchises



I believe that a _Starcraft_ movie would be awesome, but it might be too similar to the _Alien_ films, because it was clearly inspired by them.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## The World (Jun 14, 2016)

Weiss said:


> you havent played it dipshit


I've watched quite a bit of gameplay videos and seen every cutscene sooooooooo
yea
this isnt the first time blizz has appropriated other works and made it their own

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Swarmy (Jun 14, 2016)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I believe that a _Starcraft_ movie would be awesome, but it might be too similar to the _Alien_ films, because it was clearly inspired by them.



StarCraft = Aliens + Starship Troopers (both novel and movie) + Warhammer 40k + Star Wars  Hence why it would be super successful, it has the best of all those 

As I said a movie based on the cancelled Ghost game would be amazing 



The World said:


> I've watched quite a bit of gameplay videos and seen every cutscene sooooooooo
> yea
> this isnt the first time blizz has appropriated other works and made it their own



The thing with Blizz is that they copy something successful and turn it into something even more awesome  Their only original game was Lost Vikings and even that had some borrowed elements. They basically assimilate everything they find cool, so yeah they are the Zerg of gaming companies

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 14, 2016)

The World said:


> I've watched quite a bit of gameplay videos and seen every cutscene sooooooooo
> yea


> havent actually played
> yup, like I said - dipshit 


they didnt copy paste, they took class based arena shooter idea and made it 10x better than TF2 ever was

Reactions: Like 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Swarmy (Jun 14, 2016)

Weiss said:


> they didnt copy paste, they took class based arena shooter idea and made it 10x better than TF2 ever was



You really love Blizz, don't you

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 14, 2016)

Overwatch is a lot more balance and competitive than TF2 plus you know Blizz will support the game for years to come

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 14, 2016)

Swarmy said:


> You really love Blizz, don't you


I like the best

Reactions: Like 1 | Dislike 2


----------



## Swarmy (Jun 14, 2016)

Weiss said:


> I like the best



Well you know I've played every game that Blizz made (even Lost Vikings), read most SC books and have a freaking poster of SC HotS on my door so yeah I know they are awesome but then again Valve made Half-Life and that's my one true love


----------



## Swarmy (Jun 14, 2016)

The Mad King said:


> Overwatch is a lot more balance and competitive than TF2 plus you know Blizz will support the game for years to come



Doesn't Valve support TF2 for years now?


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Jun 14, 2016)

Blizzard has made lots of amazing games but lets admit it, creativity isn't their strong suit. They take whats already good and make it better. Thats what they excel at. They should stick to games however, or keep it on hold until they realize that film and video games are two competely different mediums. What works as a game may not necessarily work as a film.


----------



## Swarmy (Jun 14, 2016)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> Blizzard has made lots of amazing games but lets admit it, creativity isn't their strong suit. They take whats already good and make it better. Thats what they excel at. They should stick to games however, or keep it on hold until they realize that film and video games are two competely different mediums. What works as a game may not necessarily work as a film.



Oooor they can just make cgi movies seeing as how talented their team is when it comes to awesome cinematics


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Jun 14, 2016)

Swarmy said:


> Oooor they can just make cgi movies seeing as how talented their team is when it comes to awesome cinematics



That would be for the best. I actually like what ILM did with warcraft but they should have made it fully animated. Mixing it up was a mistake. They were probably afraid that casual film goers would shy away from a fully animated film, people like human touch, but that was ultimately a bad decision.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jun 14, 2016)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> That would be for the best. I actually like what ILM did with warcraft but they should have made it fully animated. Mixing it up was a mistake. They were probably afraid that casual film goers would shy away from a fully animated film, people like human touch, but that was ultimately a bad decision.



I do not know who owns the copyright to _Thundercats,_ but if a feature-length film of that franchise is ever made, I definitely believe that it should be all-CGI, akin to the 2007 _TMNT_ film, since the franchise is set in a fantastic location and has no human characters, and a company such as ILM or Blizzard would be an excellent company to have producing such a film. I also believe that the _Transformers_ films would have been better as all-CGI, for the same reason that you mentioned; blending live-action and CGI usually is not a wise decision, since it is often too easy to distinguish what is real from what is not.


----------



## Suigetsu (Jun 14, 2016)

The World said:


> by watching alot of pixar films and then copypasting TF2's gameplay?


Yeah bretty much. LOS





Hyperion1O1 said:


> _Hey bro, why the fuck would you turn Kerrigan from a sexy bug bitch to a boring human. Cmon, thats not sexy
> You're right bro, how do we turn her back_
> *cue Blizzard boardroom
> _We need to turn Kerrigan back into her sexy bug bitch form_
> *Blizz spits out HotS


I know for sure that Chris Metzen was obsessed with the Raynor/Kerrigan thing which was forced as fuck, cheesy and nobody wanted to see.
People wanted to see Raynor taking the queen of all bitches down. Not this crap.

Also confirmed, they changed the story after Andy Chambers left. He was only responsible for the AWESOME WOL.

Reactions: Like 2 | Dislike 1


----------



## Swarmy (Jun 14, 2016)

Suigetsu said:


> I know for sure that Chris Metzen was obsessed with the Raynor/Kerrigan thing which was forced as fuck, cheesy and nobody wanted to see.
> People wanted to see Raynor taking the queen of all bitches down. Not this crap.
> 
> Also confirmed, they changed the story after Andy Chambers left. He was only responsible for the AWESOME WOL.



You know when a game makes you hate a character with passion then they've succeeded in making something memorable 

I can say for sure that there is no fictional character I hate more than Kerrigan even back in BW, not only was she the demise of the Overmind but also a completely unfit leader for the swarm

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Suigetsu (Jun 14, 2016)

Swarmy said:


> You know when a game makes you hate a character with passion then they've succeeded in making something memorable
> 
> I can say for sure that there is no fictional character I hate more than Kerrigan even back in BW, not only was she the demise of the Overmind but also a completely unfit leader for the swarm


I agree, that stupid bitch should had been killed not elevated into space manatee hood.



The Mad King said:


> Overwatch is a lot more balance and competitive than TF2 plus you know Blizz will support the game for years to come


Sure...


----------



## Swarmy (Jun 14, 2016)

Suigetsu said:


> I agree, that stupid bitch should had been killed not elevated into space manatee hood.



She should have sacrificed herself rather than achieving godhood

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Suigetsu (Jun 14, 2016)

Swarmy said:


> She should have sacrificed herself rather than achieving godhood


Yeah, or Artanis should had just killed her. Scrap the whole Amon,
*Spoiler*: __ 



 Amon, Amon Amon, Amon, Amon, Amon, Amon, Amon Amon, Amon, Amon Amon, Amon, Amon Amon, Amon, Amon, Amon, Amon, Amon Amon, Amon, Amon, Amon, Amon, Amon Amon, Amon, Amon, Amon, Amon, Amon Amon, Amon, Amon Amon, Amon, Amon Amon, Amon, Amon, Amon, Amon, Amon Amon, Amon, Amon


 storyline. Which was even flawed. Wouldnt killing just the other space manatees guarantee to finish the "cicle" bullshit?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 14, 2016)

Suigetsu said:


> I agree, that stupid bitch should had been killed not elevated into space manatee hood.
> 
> 
> Sure...


When your game becomes a national sport and past time for 2 countries you know you're doing something great


----------



## Suigetsu (Jun 14, 2016)

The Mad King said:


> When your game becomes a national sport and past time for 2 countries you know you're doing something great


Is that what overwatch has become? Or are you talking about starcraft?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 14, 2016)

Suigetsu said:


> Is that what overwatch has become? Or are you talking about starcraft?


Talking about Starcraft and Warcraft 

Overwatch has over 10 million people in less than a month. Best believe this will be a bigger sport somewhere


----------



## Suigetsu (Jun 14, 2016)

The Mad King said:


> Talking about Starcraft and Warcraft
> 
> Overwatch has over 10 million people in less than a month. Best believe this will be a bigger sport somewhere


hype is easy but keeping and making it last is another matter.
Hopefuly this doesnt turn into another MLG annoying fest which is of why I am reluctant about this "sport" thing.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 14, 2016)

Suigetsu said:


> hype is easy but keeping and making it last is another matter.
> Hopefuly this doesnt turn into another MLG annoying fest which is of why I am reluctant about this "sport" thing.


Its gameplay is addictive not pay to win, no paid DLC, blizzard patches and balance every month. Unlike Hats in TF2


----------



## Suigetsu (Jun 14, 2016)

The Mad King said:


> Its gameplay is addictive not pay to win, no paid DLC, blizzard patches and balance every month. Unlike Hats in TF2


No one is forcing you to buy hats in TF2, they just happen to be there for those who want to.
Granted TF2 it's free and also it is an older model and even the template for which overwatch was built upon... actually isnt overwatch basically TF2 with Pixar in it? Comparing something new to something that is super old "isnt tf2 like 10 years old?" just sayin.
BTW pay to win games suck yet people suck their dicks sometimes.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 14, 2016)

Suigetsu said:


> No one is forcing you to buy hats in TF2, they just happen to be there for those who want to.
> Granted TF2 it's free and also it is an older model and even the template for which overwatch was built upon... actually isnt overwatch basically TF2 with Pixar in it? Comparing something new to something that is super old "isnt tf2 like 10 years old?" just sayin.
> BTW pay to win games suck yet people suck their dicks sometimes.


They do that to WoW whenever a new MMO hits the market so yeah. 

And it's more than TF2 but I'm guessing you haven't played it


----------



## Suigetsu (Jun 14, 2016)

The Mad King said:


> They do that to WoW whenever a new MMO hits the market so yeah.
> 
> And it's more than TF2 but I'm guessing you haven't played it


Nope, tbh it's because ima too lazy to do it atm. Altought I am intrigued to play with the medic/mercy. I always liked to play as medic and she seems to be my kind of waifu anyways.

FUCK WOW it killed the productivity of SC:Ghost development, thus it kept been mainly a bad game and thus it was canned for good.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 15, 2016)

cant wait for the Blizzcon OverWatch championship

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Atlas (Jun 15, 2016)

I'm not a Warcraft fan but I thought it was decent.


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Jun 15, 2016)

The Mad King said:


> It wasn't bad it's a solid 7/10 but just my 2c



Portrayal of the orc race was legit fam

Extended edition should fix the editing issues

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The World (Jun 15, 2016)

man I hate these films being so long and yet they continue to edit the fuck out of them until they butcher what they wanted to show


----------



## J★J♥ (Jun 16, 2016)

Swarmy said:


> StarCraft = Aliens + Starship Troopers (both novel and movie) + Warhammer 40k + Star Wars  Hence why it would be super successful, it has the best of all those
> 
> As I said a movie based on the cancelled Ghost game would be amazing
> 
> ...


Except that Idiots refused to make Dota and that made birth to abomination named League of Legends.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Actually, Bliz made HOTS. It was Riot that made LoL.

Or are you suggesting that Blizz's refusal to make Dota 2 (which thank God they didn't make Dota 2) led to Riot making LoL?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Swarmy (Jun 16, 2016)

Hyperion1O1 said:


> Or are you suggesting that Blizz's refusal to make Dota 2 (which thank God they didn't make Dota 2) led to Riot making LoL?



What happened to Valve sucks?


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Valve sucking doesn't mean Blizz is God.

Blizz sucks in the most phenomenal of ways. How can you fuck up the legacy of BW, Diablo 3, WoW?

Just how? Its like they took the worst decisions into consideration.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 16, 2016)

Blizz = God

SC2 is the best RTS

RoS fully fixed vanilla D3

Legion is going to be godly

OverWatch already IS godly


noone can touch BLizzard

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Creative 1 | Dislike 2


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 16, 2016)

fucking BASED China 

Murikans are irrelevant

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Jun 16, 2016)

R.I.P sequel

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 16, 2016)

China made sequel*s* possible

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Jun 16, 2016)

Weiss said:


> China made sequel*s* possible



Didnt do well in South Korea, UK and Brazil though


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 16, 2016)

Koreans are waiting for the SC movie

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Jun 16, 2016)

It'll be a miracle if this film goes past 450 mil it seems. Which I'm not sure is enough to go for a sequel. You clearly can't see that as a success though. Just because it did well in a country with 1.5 billion people(who only saw the movie because the game is popular there) doesn't amount to much. 
Anyways, I'm happy with the crash and burn.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 16, 2016)

cant take seriously the opinion of a guy who thinks GoT is the best thing on TV right now

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Suigetsu (Jun 16, 2016)

Weiss said:


> Blizz = God
> 
> SC2 is the best RTS
> 
> ...



Wors of a fanboy, the achievements of the former blizzard north are of many years ago. Blizz aint a god no more but a shell of it's former self. They where such fools for refusing to do dota 2, lol spanwed because of their neglicence and then Valve Newell took the chance.
Then Blizzard got all like "dauuuuugh I think we fucked up" and whent bitching to valve about it to the point where they had to change heroes and their colors such as omni knight etc..
Then they vomited HOTS because they where desperate... typical blizzard, always taking their worst decisions.

Overwatch is good because they put all of their veterans into that game. The last good game before that one had been WOL.

As for the movie well... they need at least 500 mil to break even... because of production costs and marketing. Things aint looking very bright for them.
Who wrote the story anyways? Metzen and his bootlickers?

Reactions: Like 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Swarmy (Jun 16, 2016)

I have to agree that WoL was very enjoyable  HotS made me sick though while LotV felt a bit short and unsatisfying 

Valve are a bit similar to Blizzard in that they take ideas and make them better, after all most Valve successful games are from mods (Dota 2, TF 2, CS:GO etc.), the only original games Valve ever did were HL and Portal and as much as I ADORE Half-Life it was basically a loose adaptation of Stephen King's The Mist, look it up if you don't believe me 

P.S. Just found out that the writer of HL's plot left Valve... We'll never get HL 3


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 16, 2016)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> It'll be a miracle if this film goes past 450 mil it seems. Which I'm not sure is enough to go for a sequel. You clearly can't see that as a success though. Just because it did well in a country with 1.5 billion people(who only saw the movie because the game is popular there) doesn't amount to much.
> Anyways, I'm happy with the crash and burn.


Not even on week 2 and it's already at 310 million you for real?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 16, 2016)

Huey would you say Im a bigger Marvel fan or a bigger BLizzard fan ?

Reactions: Like 1 | Dislike 2


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 16, 2016)

Weiss said:


> Huey would you say Im a bigger Marvel fan or a bigger BLizzard fan ?


I think you have done a lot things for Marvel you don't want to share to the public.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Swarmy (Jun 16, 2016)

The Mad King said:


> I think you have done a lot things for Marvel you don't want to share to the public.



Now I'm curious


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Jun 16, 2016)

The Mad King said:


> Not even on week 2 and it's already at 310 million you for real?



Its on week 2 in europe and china which is 90% of its box office. 
Also word of mouth will surely effect the numbers in the upcoming weeks. I highly doubt it'll get the same weekend numbers as it did in the first 2 weeks.


----------



## Rain (Jun 17, 2016)

Just seen it and keep in mind this is from someone who's not a huge fan of warcraft:

- undeveloped characters, didn't care about any of them
- relatively cliche plot
- bad attempts at humor
- meh acting
- transitions were cringe worthy

+ it looked shiny
+ wasn't too terrible overall.

4.5/10.

gib us Arthas movie though, he was cool.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jun 18, 2016)

In several scenes, typically scenes that involved Medivh, Gul'Dan, or fel magic, I noticed that the background music sounded very similar to Emperor Palpatine's theme from _Star Wars;_ did anyone else notice that?


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Jun 18, 2016)

Suigetsu said:


> Wors of a fanboy, the achievements of the former blizzard north are of many years ago.



WoW declined aswell after Wrath

Cutoff point seems to be after 2010

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The World (Jun 18, 2016)

Cata was actually okay until those last 2 patches


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 18, 2016)

MoP was great


4 big patches

Reactions: Like 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## James Bond (Jun 23, 2016)

WOTLK was my favourite expansion as I had a lot of memories of raiding/doing dungeons with friends and coming on with stuff to do other than garrisons. Burning Crusade was really good PVE wise but I hated PVP and some of my memories of BC are being camped outside the daily island town :'( I used to have to call GRIMMM to come on his Rogue and help me out


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Jun 23, 2016)

James Bond said:


> WOTLK was my favourite expansion as I had a lot of memories of raiding/doing dungeons with friends and coming on with stuff to do other than garrisons. Burning Crusade was really good PVE wise but I hated PVP and some of my memories of BC are being camped outside the daily island town :'( I used to have to call GRIMMM to come on his Rogue and help me out



Leveling, farming heroics or BGing with IRL friends was great, havent found a online game since that gives me the same feel 

Will there ever be another MMO with that lvl of worldbuilding and socializing i wonder


----------



## GRIMMM (Jun 23, 2016)

James Bond said:


> WOTLK was my favourite expansion as I had a lot of memories of raiding/doing dungeons with friends and coming on with stuff to do other than garrisons. Burning Crusade was really good PVE wise but I hated PVP and some of my memories of BC are being camped outside the daily island town :'( I used to have to call GRIMMM to come on his Rogue and help me out


I have to say I enjoyed TBC for the PVP ultimately as I only did the first couple of raids back then and didn't really enjoy it. What I did enjoy was doing arena and battlegrounds, as well as the PVP community on our server that had the Horde and Alliance meet up regularly at major cities to PVP.

Isle of Quel'danas was absolute bliss for world PVP and I spent hours per day ganking people there.


Black Leg Sanji said:


> Leveling, farming heroics or BGing with IRL friends was great, havent found a online game since that gives me the same feel
> 
> Will there ever be another MMO with that lvl of worldbuilding and socializing i wonder


I agree with this post. In terms of content WOTLK had the most, for both PVE and PVP. I actually enjoyed farming Heroics with my friends, before the LFG tool was introduced, and being able to do 10/25man raids separately to get lots of gear. PVP at this time was really good, but I still remember silly things such as the birth of TSG and Wizardcleave. ArP was the most silly stat ever introduced to the game, glad it's gone.


----------



## Catalyst75 (Jun 23, 2016)

I heard that forty minutes of film were cut from the theatrical release compared to Duncan Jones' original cut.  *That was 25% of the film, given the run time is two hours.  
*
I can imagine that reception would have been much different if the missing forty minutes were included in the theatrical release.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 9, 2016)



Reactions: Like 1 | Dislike 2


----------



## Swarmy (Jul 9, 2016)

That was expected  There was no way they would stop now 

I guess if it's successful we might see a SC movie some day


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Jul 9, 2016)



Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Jul 16, 2016)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> It'll be a miracle if this film goes past 450 mil it seems. Which I'm not sure is enough to go for a sequel. You clearly can't see that as a success though. Just because it did well in a country with 1.5 billion people(who only saw the movie because the game is popular there) doesn't amount to much.
> Anyways, I'm happy with the crash and burn.





Feels good man

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 16, 2016)

still gets sequel

Reactions: Like 1 | Dislike 2


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Jul 16, 2016)

plsno


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 16, 2016)

Lok'tar ogar

Reactions: Like 1 | Dislike 2


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 16, 2016)

Nighty said:


>


Well if you can become a mod, Warcraft can get a sequel


----------



## Detective (Jul 16, 2016)




----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Jul 17, 2016)

It'll be probably done by a chinese studio with a chinese director and chinese cast. I can live with that.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 17, 2016)

China > America

Reactions: Dislike 2


----------



## DarkTorrent (Jul 17, 2016)

not yet

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Swarmy (Jul 17, 2016)

ChinaCraft


----------



## Jake CENA (Jul 17, 2016)

Chinacraft sounds great

You'll see Orcs wearing fake Jordans

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Swarmy (Jul 17, 2016)

Azeroth - Made in China


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 17, 2016)

cant wait for chinese Arthas

Reactions: Like 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Swarmy (Jul 17, 2016)

Weiss said:


> cant wait for chinese Arthas



Russian orcs


----------



## The World (Jul 19, 2016)

I've seen the Russian Avengers

no thanks


----------



## Swarmy (Jul 20, 2016)

Comrad Russia


----------



## Skaddix (Jul 21, 2016)

America as the Burning Legion? Lets Go


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Jul 23, 2016)

Late to the party I saw the movie and I liked it.

Plot was weak but it's all set up. Next one  should be significantly better. The CGI was awesome. Guldan vs Duraton

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Toby (Jul 25, 2016)

I'm going to say a few things.

It is good the swords and armor looked blingy. It needed to be a high fantasy movie. I know it turns off some people, but this is Blizzard's original vision realised.

Equally important, the orcs were animated really well, and looked really convincing. The demons in upcoming movies will be much easier to make now, especially if they make the Reign of Chaos story.

What do people think will happen in the next? Plot of WC2 or WC3?

As long as the next movie involves Grom Hellscream we'll be good IMO. Thrall will be too much Jesus to handle. They need another redemption arc for an orc who falls to the charm of demons. Gotta be Grom. I don't care much for the Arthas storyline. Not unless they make a two-parter.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 26, 2016)

Toby said:


> I'm going to say a few things.
> 
> It is good the swords and armor looked blingy. It needed to be a high fantasy movie. I know it turns off some people, but this is Blizzard's original vision realised.
> 
> ...


Mother fucker I want to see the foresaken and Sylvannas.

In other words they need to represent 60% of their fanbase 


the Dark Lady watches over you

Reactions: Optimistic 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Jul 27, 2016)

Arthas>>>>>Grom

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 27, 2016)

y but Grom > Thrall

Reactions: Like 2 | Dislike 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 28, 2016)

Legendary making another vg movie


bodes well for warcraft 2

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Jul 28, 2016)



Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## James Bond (Jul 30, 2016)

Visually the movie was stunning, don't think anyone is disputing that but for people outside the games/lore it was a clusterfuck of characters with little to no backstories given in the movie to invest the average viewer into following the character/caring for the character. If a sequel does get green lit then this is something they will have to look at as people outside the lore/games that have seen it thought it was a good movie but couldn't name a single character when I asked.


----------



## Raidoton (Aug 19, 2016)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## James Bond (Aug 20, 2016)

Grom does speak after all


----------

